# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2011



## Duarte Sousa (1 Nov 2011 às 00:25)

Regras deste tópico:

Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## cornudo (1 Nov 2011 às 09:52)

desde já muitos parabéns a todos por fazerem parte deste forum que já acompanho mais ou menos á 3anos e finalmente decidi registarme!!!!gostaria de saber se as condições do mar vão estar boas para quinta-feira pois vou ter a primeira aula de surf em peniche!!?espero bem que as ondas estejam pequenas pois a queda sera menorbrigado pela atenção a todos!comprimentos do cornudo!


----------



## David sf (1 Nov 2011 às 10:21)

cornudo disse:


> desde já muitos parabéns a todos por fazerem parte deste forum que já acompanho mais ou menos á 3anos e finalmente decidi registarme!!!!gostaria de saber se as condições do mar vão estar boas para quinta-feira pois vou ter a primeira aula de surf em peniche!!?espero bem que as ondas estejam pequenas pois a queda sera menorbrigado pela atenção a todos!comprimentos do cornudo!



Pois parece que a queda será grande, a costa ocidental está em aviso laranja para a ondulação até sexta-feira, prevendo-se ondas de 5 a 6,5 m de altura. (Cornudo? Não é um nick muito abonatório)



> Boas noites.
> vou passar uns dias as penhas douradas entre esta quinta feira e domingo!
> sera que vou apanhar neve? alguem mais entendido que eu me pode dar essa informaçao?
> Um abraço e obrigado



A cota de neve na serra da Estrela rondará, desde quinta a sábado, os 1 500 m, podendo haver momentos, já no sábado em que possa baixar ainda mais para um pouco acima de 1 000 m, devido à entrada de ar frio a 500 hpa. Acho que é muito provável que apanhes neve nas Penhas Douradas, mas caso não tenhas essa sorte, é ires até ao maciço central, aí está garantido.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Nov 2011 às 11:28)

David sf disse:


> Pois parece que a queda será grande, a costa ocidental está em aviso laranja para a ondulação até sexta-feira, prevendo-se ondas de 5 a 6,5 m de altura. (*Cornudo? Não é um nick muito abonatório*)





Acho que o rapaz precisa de elevar mais a auto-estima e ter mais confiança na esposa/namorada 

Bom mas fora a brincadeira que era isso que estava a fazer, com o devido respeito pelo colega, que desde já dou as boas vindas a este espaço .....
Em relação aos modelos para mim estão demasiados confusos os modelos em especial o GFS, senão vejamos.
Entre Quarta e Sábado seremos afectados por uma depressão muito cavada que dará precipitação moderada e podendo chegar a forte no litoral em especial a Norte de Aveiro, acompanhada ocasionalmente por trovoadas e vento forte. Destaque para a agitação maritima....

Domingo até Terça, aqui os modelos começam a andar ás aranhas dado que uma componente desta depressão que nos afectará ficará presa entre o AA que se poscionará a Sudoeste de Portugal (mas com tendencia a migrar para o UK), e um super anticiclone escandinavo.
Tal situação provocará nestes dias precipitação forte no leste de Espanha que bem precisam porque o mês de Outubro para eles foi muito seco.
A evolução desta depressão e a forma como rodará nesta zona, determinará um possivel "puxamento" de uma outra depressão que se encontrará cerca do 8º dia a contar de hoje na zona dos Açores também ela ensanduichada ....

Em resumo após Sábado teremos uma luta galáctica entre Super-anticiclones e pequenas depressões ...
A duvida mantem-se após o dia de São Martinho ... verão de S. Martinho ou desfile de pressões !!
Tudo muito incerto ainda ....

Para já aproveitem estes dias de chuva que trará muito mais precipitação no litoral do que no interior !!


----------



## Zapiao (1 Nov 2011 às 11:54)

cornudo disse:


> comprimentos do cornudo!



Pede sff á moderaçao que te deixe mudar o nick!!! Quero acreditar que tem SÓ a ver com o helloween mas que ja passou. Uma pessoa no seu estado normal nao escolhe esse nick


----------



## cornudo (1 Nov 2011 às 12:00)

Aurélio disse:


> Acho que o rapaz precisa de elevar mais a auto-estima e ter mais confiança na esposa/namorada
> 
> Bom mas fora a brincadeira que era isso que estava a fazer, com o devido respeito pelo colega, que desde já dou as boas vindas a este espaço .....
> Em relação aos modelos para mim estão demasiados confusos os modelos em especial o GFS, senão vejamos.
> ...



O nome de CORNUDO vem da minha alcunha pois fui forcado e numa tourada em vilafranca eu quando ia pegar o touro ele deu-me uma marrada na cabeça mas incrivelmente o touro que tinha 500kg perdeu os sentidos durante uns minutos e eu só com alguns arranhões fiquei melhor que o touro !os meus colegas começaram a chamar cornudo já á 8 anos que isto aconteceu e acabou por pegar e até acho piada! desculpem esta observação pois não tem nada a ver com o tópico mas assim esclarece realmente este nome estranho!pois e já percebi que na quinta será complicada a aula de surf pois  o mar vai estar grande!!obrigado a todos pela compreenção!!!!!


----------



## c.bernardino (1 Nov 2011 às 12:01)

Para o resto desta semana não restam dúvidas. 
Mas a partir de dia 5/6 eu é que começo com dúvidas.
Eu e os modelos, que mostram diferenças subteis, vejamos




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Note-se: duas cartas do ECMWF e GFS para a mesma hora e dia !

Eu não sou grande conhecedor de sinóptica, mas suspeito que as diferenças subteis (?) entre as duas cartas não são de menosprezar.
Alguns de vós reparam na diferença de pressão na santa mãe Rússia, outros reparam na posição do nucleo depressionário no norte de frança.

O GFS coloca esse nucleo depressionário a deslocar-se para .... oeste, até à costa da galiza (não coloco mais imagens para não tornar isto mais pesado). Físicamente é possivel ... 

confesso, que na minha falta de conhecimentos profundos, vejo vários cenários possíveis. Todos eles acabam por trazer chuva mais tarde ou mais cedo, mas não me parecem outputs semelhantes.

Alguém arrisca uma análise para esse período de 6 em diante?

comentários?


----------



## cornudo (1 Nov 2011 às 12:03)

Zapiao disse:


> Pede sff á moderaçao que te deixe mudar o nick!!! Quero acreditar que tem SÓ a ver com o helloween mas que ja passou. Uma pessoa no seu estado normal nao escolhe esse nick



espero a voça compreenção!obrigado


----------



## c.bernardino (1 Nov 2011 às 12:08)

escrevi o post anterior sem o conhecimento do post do aurélio.
Tenho é de fazer uns reparos. Se virem as cartas que aqui coloquei a forço do super anticiclone(como chamou o Aurélio) não é própriamente igual nos dois modelos principais.
Arriscar previsões para dia 11 parece um exercicio só ao alcance de audazes... não é o meu caso.

p.s. - deixem lá estar os nicks em paz.


----------



## Zapiao (1 Nov 2011 às 12:17)

cornudo disse:


> espero a voça compreenção!obrigado



Tá compreendido entao, mas devias tê-lo dito no 1º post. Bem vindo


----------



## B84 (1 Nov 2011 às 14:03)

Bem sei que este forum existe para que se discuta meteorologia, no entanto se repararmos no nome do forum vemos que estão bem realçadas as letras PT. Essas letras, ou melhor, a língua que representam está cada vez mais mal tratada, tanto neste como noutros fóruns. Desculpem fugir ao tópico mas entristece-me ver como encaramos a forma como escrevemos. Os erros são cada vez mais e a preocupação com os mesmos é cada vez menor.

Cumprimentos e que venha a chuva!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Nov 2011 às 14:40)

Boa tarde,

Parece certo que amanhã teremos o 2º temporal da temporada, a severidade do mesmo ainda não me parece definida, poderá ser apenas mais uma frente atlântica ou uma boa frente atlântica, tudo dependerá da evolução da mesma que devemos seguir nos satélites e radares.

Diagrama de ensembles para *Chaves*:







Não pinta mal!


----------



## cornudo (1 Nov 2011 às 15:26)

Como fonte o windguru,na quinta teremos no pico da maré pela manhã ondas de 8 metros!penso que sera uma situação a acompanhar pois as marés anteriores já comeram muitas dunas em que algumas zonas se apróximou muito das casas.


----------



## Jodamensil (1 Nov 2011 às 15:33)

Boas pessoal. 
Tambem ja acompanhei pelo windguru que na quinta feira vai estar "bonito". Alguem consegue dizer me qual vai ser o horario das marés? Quando está cheira ou vazia?
Obrigado


----------



## Lightning (1 Nov 2011 às 15:36)

Jodamensil disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Tambem ja acompanhei pelo windguru que na quinta feira vai estar "bonito". Alguem consegue dizer me qual vai ser o horario das marés? Quando está cheira ou vazia?
> Obrigado



Falando na situação de amanhã, em princípio e analisando estas previsões do instituto hidrográfico não haverá problemas com as marés / coincidências com a altura de maior precipitação acumulada:

 Qua, 2011-11-02 01:16	 1.47	 Baixa-mar
 Qua, 2011-11-02 07:59	 3.32	 Preia-mar
 Qua, 2011-11-02 14:07	 1.38	 Baixa-mar
 Qua, 2011-11-02 20:48	 2.99	 Preia-mar


----------



## Jodamensil (1 Nov 2011 às 16:03)

Lightning disse:


> Falando na situação de amanhã, em princípio e analisando estas previsões do instituto hidrográfico não haverá problemas com as marés / coincidências com a altura de maior precipitação acumulada:
> 
> Qua, 2011-11-02 01:16	 1.47	 Baixa-mar
> Qua, 2011-11-02 07:59	 3.32	 Preia-mar
> ...



Esses horarios de preia e baixa mar são os mesmos de quinta feira?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Nov 2011 às 16:25)

Jodamensil disse:


> Esses horarios de preia e baixa mar são os mesmos de quinta feira?



Está lá escrito no início de cada frase "Qua", ou seja, quarta-feira, e que eu saiba hoje é terça, portanto amanhã não poderá ser quinta-feira
__________________________________________
Já agora, se puder/quiser dizer, de que zona de Loures é?


----------



## Nuno_1010 (1 Nov 2011 às 16:35)

http://www.hidrografico.pt/previsao-mares.php


Jodamensil disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Tambem ja acompanhei pelo windguru que na quinta feira vai estar "bonito". Alguem consegue dizer me qual vai ser o horario das marés? Quando está cheira ou vazia?
> Obrigado


----------



## Jodamensil (1 Nov 2011 às 16:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Está lá escrito no início de cada frase "Qua", ou seja, quarta-feira, e que eu saiba hoje é terça, portanto amanhã não poderá ser quinta-feira
> __________________________________________
> Já agora, se puder/quiser dizer, de que zona de Loures é?



Sou da flamenga. e tu?
Obrigado Nuno


----------



## jocarva (1 Nov 2011 às 18:47)

B84 disse:


> Bem sei que este forum existe para que se discuta meteorologia, no entanto se repararmos no nome do forum vemos que estão bem realçadas as letras PT. Essas letras, ou melhor, a língua que representam está cada vez mais mal tratada, tanto neste como noutros fóruns. Desculpem fugir ao tópico mas entristece-me ver como encaramos a forma como escrevemos. Os erros são cada vez mais e a preocupação com os mesmos é cada vez menor.
> 
> Cumprimentos e que venha a chuva!!



Subscrevo totalmente e penso que foi muito oportuno.


----------



## jppm (1 Nov 2011 às 18:52)

Boa tarde,

Precisava aqui de uma ajudinha vossa. Bem sei que as previsões são extremamente complicadas e por isso mesmo podem falhar muito. No entanto gostaria de saber se alguém consegue fazer uma previsão mais ou menos acertada da altura do dia em que será pior andar na rua.

É que tenho umas mudanças para fazer, e queria evitar a pior hora do dia de amanha, que segundo o freemeteo será de tempestade forte!

E já agora, se se confirma mesmo essa tempestade forte.

PS - No freemeteo diz que o pior será às 13, no entanto, costuma falhar muito!


----------



## David sf (1 Nov 2011 às 19:12)

jppm disse:


> PS - No freemeteo diz que o pior será às 13, no entanto, costuma falhar muito!



Mas desta vez deve estar certo, a frente deverá passar ao fim da manhã, o período mais gravoso será entre as 10 e as 13 horas, segundo a generalidade dos modelos.


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Nov 2011 às 19:14)

jppm disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Precisava aqui de uma ajudinha vossa. Bem sei que as previsões são extremamente complicadas e por isso mesmo podem falhar muito. No entanto gostaria de saber se alguém consegue fazer uma previsão mais ou menos acertada da altura do dia em que será pior andar na rua.
> 
> ...



Para ter a certeza, só mesmo utilizando o nowcasting, aquilo que nós chamamos de previsão a poucas horas de distância utilizando imagens de satélite e radares meteorológicos (que representam a realidade) em vez dos modelos (que "apenas" tentam representar a realidade).

Porém, os modelos estão a prever que a pior fase seja algures durante a manhã (8h ás 13h).

Mas se fores acompanhando o radar do IM podes ter maior certeza do pior período!


----------



## jorgepaulino (1 Nov 2011 às 19:38)

B84 disse:


> Bem sei que este forum existe para que se discuta meteorologia, no entanto se repararmos no nome do forum vemos que estão bem realçadas as letras PT. Essas letras, ou melhor, a língua que representam está cada vez mais mal tratada, tanto neste como noutros fóruns. Desculpem fugir ao tópico mas entristece-me ver como encaramos a forma como escrevemos. Os erros são cada vez mais e a preocupação com os mesmos é cada vez menor.
> 
> Cumprimentos e que venha a chuva!!





jocarva disse:


> Subscrevo totalmente e penso que foi muito oportuno.



Boas tardes, desculpem o off-topic, mas não posso deixar passar sem dar a minha opinião.

Os erros acontecem porque felizmente o acesso à internet está-se a democratizar e hoje em dia cada vez mais pessoas podem consultá-la, independentemente do nivel de escolaridade que tenham frequentado! Graças a isso este nosso forum tem cada vez mais membros e visitantes !


----------



## B84 (1 Nov 2011 às 20:08)

Caro jorgepaulino,

tal como diz, felizmente o acesso à net (informação, conhecimento...) está ao alcance de mais gente. No entanto isso, por si só, não serve de justificação porque vemos muito frequentemente este tipo de erros vindos de pessoas ditas "mais instruídas". O problema, na minha opinião, não passa tanto pelo erro (errar faz parte da nossa condição) mas sim pela maneira como o encaramos. Com leviandade. Na minha opinião deveríamos ser mais activos e, não só procurar minimizar os nossos erros, mas também os dos outros. Dito isto, não vejo mal nenhum em corrigirmos os erros ortográficos dos nossos amigos foristas. Só tenho a agradecer se o fizerem comigo  

Mais uma vez peço desculpa por fugir ao assunto que nos traz aqui. 

Cumprimentos!!!


----------



## B84 (1 Nov 2011 às 20:10)

jocarva disse:


> Subscrevo totalmente e penso que foi muito oportuno.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (1 Nov 2011 às 21:57)

Estava a pensar ir ão marão isto fim de semana a convite de uns familiares e gostava de saber se poderei encontrar neve lá .
O que acham ? 
CMPS


----------



## jppm (1 Nov 2011 às 21:59)

Muito obrigado pelas respostas e esclarecimentos.

Um abraço!


----------



## David sf (1 Nov 2011 às 22:08)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Estava a pensar ir ão marão isto fim de semana a convite de uns familiares e gostava de saber se poderei encontrar neve lá .
> O que acham ?
> CMPS



É muito improvável, deverá faltar precipitação no fim de semana, que corresponderá ao momento mais frio do evento.


----------



## Zapiao (1 Nov 2011 às 22:17)

Cape de 300 dá para quanto de trovoada?


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (1 Nov 2011 às 22:24)

David sf disse:


> É muito improvável, deverá faltar precipitação no fim de semana, que corresponderá ao momento mais frio do evento.



pode ser que sim, vi agora as previsões do IM e o que diz é que quinta sexta e sabado está prevista queda de neve nas terras altas , vamos ver .
Obrigado


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Nov 2011 às 22:27)

Zapiao disse:


> Cape de 300 dá para quanto de trovoada?



OFF Topic: Com as cotações de hoje, umas 45 descargas em todo o país. O mercado tem estado volátil até dizer chega...


----------



## B84 (2 Nov 2011 às 00:22)

ESTOFEX:

... Western Iberia ...

The arrival of the significant trough, cyclonically curved jet-stream along with the surface front should provide strong forcing for the development of convection. Current satellite images show that the front indeed does involve some clearly cellular forms of DMC. NWP simulates low end latent instability in both the warm sector, especially close to the front under the LLJ and also in the cooler airmass behind the front. It is probable that the most significant activity will be tied to the front, with development of large stratiform rain shield with embedded banded convection. Degree of the wind shear will be conducive to well organised convection, but in this scenario, strong isolated supecellular storms remain very unlikely. Nevertheless, strong low level shear induced by 25 m/s flow at 850 hPa and moderate SREH ahead of the front might support some rotation in few of the cells. 

It is likely that the most significant threat will be an excessive precipitation, due to the strong LLJ carrying very moist airmass and possibility of the passage of several bands of convection passing over one place. Threat will be diminished by relatively quick passage of the frontal system towards southeast, limiting chances for very long duration of consecutive cell passage. With the arrival of the jet-max during the night hours and its exit region over Southern Iberia, along with the front movement slowing down and the highest dew points, it is likely that the highest rainfall amounts will be observed here. Another threats might include marginally severe wind gusts and tornadoes, especially if some stronger cell can develop rotation in their lower levels.


----------



## boneli (2 Nov 2011 às 14:51)

Parece que esta frente vai nos afetar até Sexta-feira mais coisa menos coisa, começando já hoje a diminuir intensidade.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Ainda é cedo mas parece que os modelos já estão a mostra a entrada de outra frente para a próxima semana a partir de Quarta-feira.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Nov 2011 às 17:42)

boneli disse:


> Parece que esta frente vai nos afetar até Sexta-feira mais coisa menos coisa, começando já hoje a diminuir intensidade.



Só uma correcção: A frente em si já passou, foi a que atravessou o país durante o dia de hoje. A partir de agora, e toda a precipitação que dão até Sexta/Sábado é resultado do pós-frontal, com aguaceiros que podem ser fortes, possibilidade de trovoadas e queda da temperatura, pois geralmente por detrás da frente vem uma massa de ar mais frio.


----------



## Zapiao (2 Nov 2011 às 17:43)

É impressao minha ou este evento agora da parte da tarde amainou um pouco? Nem vento há


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Nov 2011 às 17:44)

boas 

e pronto a frente ja passou e deixou uma bela rega, mas teremos a sua instabilidade do pós frontal, que pelas imagens de satelite parecem ser pequenas celulas, que poderao provocar aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas dispersas principalmente no norte e centro... vamos aguardar as proximas horas...


----------



## boneli (2 Nov 2011 às 19:20)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Só uma correcção: A frente em si já passou, foi a que atravessou o país durante o dia de hoje. A partir de agora, e toda a precipitação que dão até Sexta/Sábado é resultado do pós-frontal, com aguaceiros que podem ser fortes, possibilidade de trovoadas e queda da temperatura, pois geralmente por detrás da frente vem uma massa de ar mais frio.



Obrigado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2011 às 23:54)

Zapiao disse:


> É impressao minha ou este evento agora da parte da tarde amainou um pouco? Nem vento há



Sim. Como dizia o *Jorge_scp*, à hora do seu post a frente já tinha passado. Na minha opinião, a frente passou entre as 07h e as 11h. Depois disso é tudo o pós-frontal, que como dizia o *Jorge_scp*: "_A partir de agora, e toda a precipitação que dão até Sexta/Sábado é resultado do pós-frontal, com aguaceiros que podem ser fortes, possibilidade de trovoadas e queda da temperatura, pois geralmente por detrás da frente vem uma massa de ar mais frio. _" e o *boneli* "_mas teremos a sua instabilidade do pós frontal, que pelas imagens de satelite parecem ser pequenas celulas, que poderao provocar aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas dispersas principalmente no norte e centro... vamos aguardar as proximas horas... _".


----------



## Nuno_1010 (3 Nov 2011 às 01:15)

http://www.estofex.org/cgi-bin/polygon/showforecast.cgi?lightningmap=yes&fcstfile=2011110406_201111022108_1_stormforecast.xml

Storm Forecast
Valid: Thu 03 Nov 2011 06:00 to Fri 04 Nov 2011 06:00 UTC
Issued: Wed 02 Nov 2011 21:08
Forecaster: GATZEN
A level 1 was issued for the British Isles and northern France mainly for large hail, severe wind gusts, and tornadoes.

A level 1 was issued for southern France and the west Mediterranean mainly for excessive rain.

A level 1 was issued for western and southern Iberia and surroundings mainly for severe wind gusts and tornadoes.

SYNOPSIS

The deep Atlantic long-wave trough will slowly enter Iberia during the period. A strong south to south-westerly flow will affect the British Isles, France, the western Mediterranean, and Iberia. The cold front will become mostly parallel to the jet and will be present from the western North Sea to France and the west Mediterranean at Friday morning. Rich low-level moisture is already present along the cold front and will even increase over the west Mediterranean given a moist south-easterly flow and strong low-level convergence. QG lift is likely from the British Isles to the west Mediterranean ahead of the eastward moving trough. This lift is expected to lead to increasing lapse rates that will overlap with the moisture.

DISCUSSION

British Isles, northern France

A tongue of very moist low-level air mass has spread into the British Isles and France and latest observations indicate surface dew points of 14°C. While the cold front crosses the Iberian Peninsula during the day, a frontal wave will be associated with backing surface winds from northern France to the British Isles in the afternoon and evening hours, associated with continuous moisture advection. Lift can be expected through-out the period given the approaching trough and mid-level jet streak as well as the frontal wave associated with warm air masses at low levels spreading northward. As a consequence, steepening lapse rates are forecast and CAPE becomes likely.

The overlap of the rich low-level moisture with strong low-level vertical wind shear (12 m/s 0-1km bulk shear) is clearly indicated by latest models. Main uncertainty will be the lapse rates and the chance of surfaced-based instability as well as the lift that may be rather weak. Current thinking is that showers and thunderstorms will develop rather isolated and will rapidly move northward. Some of these storms are expected to develop into supercells capable of producing large hail, tornadoes, and severe wind gusts. The convective activity will likely last until the night hours.

Southern France, west Mediterranean

Rich boundary-layer moisture is present over the west Mediterranean and southern France. As the mid-level trough approaches, lift will result in increasing lapse rates. Strongest low-level convergence is expected to the south of France ahead of the cold front and will spread eastward during the evening and night hours.

The frontal rain band of the cold front will likely become more convective as is moves across the Mediterranean Sea. Embedded storms are forecast to lead to excessive precipitation especially over southern France. Additionally, strong vertical wind shear may lead to tornadoes. The main activity will spread into Italy at the end of the forecast period.

Iberia

The Iberian Peninsula will be affected by convectively mixed maritime air masses. As the base of the deep trough will move eastwards, increasing lift is expected over Iberia. Surface winds will likely back to south-east and low-level moisture is also expected to increase in the afternoon hours. Especially in the evening this will likely lead to CAPE that overlaps with strong low-level vertical wind shear over south-western Iberia. Supercells are forecast capable of producing severe wind gusts and tornadoes until the morning hours.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2011 às 01:18)

Previsão para 5ª feira, 3 de novembro de 2011

*Regiões Norte e Centro:* Céu geralmente muito nublado. Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada em especial até ao final da manhã e no litoral a norte do cabo Mondego.

IM


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2011 às 11:29)

Bom dia olhando aos modelos não se prespectiva grande alteração na situação que estamos vivendo sendo que atmosfera nos proximos 10 ou até mesmo 15 dias deverá ter alguma instabilidade, sem nada de especial previsto, sendo que apesar de tudo a situação mais interessante parece residir até amanhã.
Assim sendo penso que no interior a maior parte que era para chover já choveu, sendo que agora os aguaceiros e as trovoadas são mais prováveis no litoral Oeste, sendo que pelo que mostram os modelos as células ao chegarem a terra a maior parte deverão dissipar-se e será sempre a região mais a norte (litoral) que será mais afectada.
Do ponto de vista de circulação da atmosfera e apesar do forte anticiclone a leste e nordeste da Europa, as depressões talvez influenciada pelo AO+ e NAO+=, tendem sempre em rodopiar em torno da Islândia e assim não existem á vista uma alteração deste padrão, pelo que existindo precipitação serão sempre as regiões mais a norte as mais afectadas .... pela persistência de precipitação.

Contudo não será de descartar uma pontual alteração do padrão neste mês !!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2011 às 12:07)

Que lá virá ?


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2011 às 12:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que lá virá ?



Um grande pacote de pipocas !!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Nov 2011 às 14:01)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> pode ser que sim, vi agora as previsões do IM e o que diz é que quinta sexta e sabado está prevista queda de neve nas terras altas , vamos ver .
> Obrigado



Onde andará a cota de neve? 

MeteoGalicia:

6ª Feira: 1300m Sábado: 1200m Domingo: 1000m

AEMET:

5ª Feira: 1500m (estará a nevar no alto do Larouco?)
6ª Feira: 1300m Sábado: 1300m Domingo: 1200m

IM:

6ª Feira: 1400m Sábado: 1500m


----------



## stormy (3 Nov 2011 às 16:08)

*Proximas 4 a 5h*

Aproxima-se uma região instavel caracterizada por actividade convectiva localmente muito intensa.
Aconselha-se que as pessoas tomem as percauções que possam face ao perigo de cheias rapidas, rajadas de vento muito forte e granizo.

*Area mais afectada, Litoral entre Portimão e Aveiro e o interior a sul do Tejo.*


----------



## ACalado (3 Nov 2011 às 16:32)

stormy disse:


> *Proximas 4 a 5h*
> 
> Aproxima-se uma região instavel caracterizada por actividade convectiva localmente muito intensa.
> Aconselha-se que as pessoas tomem as percauções que possam face ao perigo de cheias rapidas, rajadas de vento muito forte e granizo.
> ...



Cautela ao que dizes nada mais tenho a dizer


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2011 às 16:38)

spiritmind disse:


> Cautela ao que dizes nada mais tenho a dizer



Pois realmente ... não existe nada nem no radar nem no Satélite que justifique tal afirmação.
Não vem nada que não tivesse afectado já o litoral do Norte e Centro e agora ao fim do dia o litoral da região mais centro e sul, em especial na região sul !!

Ou seja os aguaceiros serão provavelmente fortes mas sempre muito curtos !!


----------



## Paulo H (3 Nov 2011 às 16:38)

Por acaso há uma linha de instabilidade, que segue o tejo, mas a norte, não a sul! Passou aqui pelas 16h, o primeiro registo de actividade dito mais severo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Nov 2011 às 16:47)

??

Que radar estão vocês a ver?

Eu vejo claramente uma linha de instabilidade de aguaceiros mais constantes a Sul do Tejo...

Não com convectividade muito vertical mas ela está lá...





Tudo bem que é normal mas ao entrar em terra devem ganhar intensidade com a orografia, pelos menos teoricamente...


----------



## Paulo H (3 Nov 2011 às 17:02)

Referia-me à imagem de radar das 15h50 (post do Dahon), claro que já está ultrapassada a esta hora.. 

http://i.imgur.com/VVDjq.jpg


----------



## DRC (3 Nov 2011 às 18:00)

Isto vai atingir-nos ao longo das próximas horas?
Se sim, quais as zonas que serão mais afectadas?


----------



## Happy (3 Nov 2011 às 18:34)

stormy disse:


> *Proximas 4 a 5h*
> 
> Aproxima-se uma região instavel caracterizada por actividade convectiva localmente muito intensa.
> Aconselha-se que as pessoas tomem as percauções que possam face ao perigo de cheias rapidas, rajadas de vento muito forte e granizo.
> ...



Afinal é verdade!! aqui por Portimão já se sentiu, grande actividade eléctrica, granizo e grande precipitação!! A energia já foi a baixo em alguns pontos da cidade!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2011 às 19:33)

stormy disse:


> *Proximas 4 a 5h*
> 
> Aproxima-se uma região instavel caracterizada por actividade convectiva localmente muito intensa.
> Aconselha-se que as pessoas tomem as percauções que possam face ao perigo de cheias rapidas, rajadas de vento muito forte e granizo.
> ...



Interessante, o Stormy que é daqueles que mais gosto de ler neste tópico, chamou a atenção para a linha de instabilidade que vinha. O Barlavento algarvio, que teve até granizo em Portimão. Mas vieram logo uns quantos com pedras da mão a criticá-lo. Nem vale a pena criticar, porque estas situações são muito localizadas e isso pode chover no meu terraço e no terraço do meu vizinho não chover. 

Até ao final da manhã de amanhã, o Algarve vai ter trovoada, aguaceiros fortes e podem até ser de granizo. Por isso, o que disse o stormy aplica-se até amanhã ao meio-dia e basta consultar os modelos.


----------



## Norther (3 Nov 2011 às 19:46)

Penso que teremos bons minutos de precipitação e vento e alguma trovoada mas nada de grave 
Mas acho que ninguém veio com pedras na mão a criticar o Stormy pelo menos eu não achei Algarvio1980  , tambem eu adoro ver as previsões dele penso que é dos mais entendidos. Mas em alguns locais pode acontecer sim porque o terreno esta encharcado.










http://www.sat24.com/en/eu


----------



## ACalado (3 Nov 2011 às 20:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Interessante, o Stormy que é daqueles que mais gosto de ler neste tópico, chamou a atenção para a linha de instabilidade que vinha. O Barlavento algarvio, que teve até granizo em Portimão. Mas vieram logo uns quantos com pedras da mão a criticá-lo. Nem vale a pena criticar, porque estas situações são muito localizadas e isso pode chover no meu terraço e no terraço do meu vizinho não chover.
> 
> Até ao final da manhã de amanhã, o Algarve vai ter trovoada, aguaceiros fortes e podem até ser de granizo. Por isso, o que disse o stormy aplica-se até amanhã ao meio-dia e basta consultar os modelos.



Aqui ninguém veio com pedras nas mãos criticar x y ou z  simplesmente disse para ter cautela no que posta pois nestas linhas de instabilidade nunca ninguém sabe o que está lá "escondido" portanto temos ter cautela no que dizemos pois afinal de contas existem mais pessoas a ler este tópico do que nós pensamos. E se fomos fazer uma recolha de todos os posts dele verificamos que por vezes o alarmismo vindo dos mesmos nem sempre se verifica. ( Isto já o disse a ele pessoalmente pois falamos mais vezes do que muita gente pensa)
O facto de o Barlavento Algarvio ter granizo e precipitação intensa não quer dizer que ele acertou ou errou pois se formos a ver em outras zonas não se passou nada de especial. Concluindo a base da questão é o que se diz e como se diz...nunca podemos esquecer que estão centenas de pessoas a ler o que escrevemos e por vezes o que se escreve aqui "lá fora" é "amplificado" ao dobro...

Fico por aqui no off topic.....

On topic:

Neste momento a linha de instabilidade tão "badalada" esta a atravessar o nosso pais e outra poderá atravessa a zona Sul do pais amanhã segundo a sinóptica.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Geiras (3 Nov 2011 às 20:22)

Os posts do Stormy são sempre muito complexos, e ele sabe muito bem do que fala quando escreve. Sei que cada um tem a sua opinião mas neste caso é como se um grupinho de alunos estivessem a criticar um professor com muitos anos de trabalho...


----------



## ACalado (3 Nov 2011 às 20:37)

Geiras disse:


> Os posts do Stormy são sempre muito complexos, e ele sabe muito bem do que fala quando escreve. Sei que cada um tem a sua opinião mas neste caso é como se um grupinho de alunos estivessem a criticar um professor com muitos anos de trabalho...



Não tenho mais nada acrescentar


----------



## Norther (3 Nov 2011 às 22:11)

Geiras disse:


> Os posts do Stormy são sempre muito complexos, e ele sabe muito bem do que fala quando escreve. Sei que cada um tem a sua opinião mas neste caso é como se um grupinho de alunos estivessem a criticar um professor com muitos anos de trabalho...




Apenas achei o termo " pedras na mão " pesado se me dou a entender e longe de mim criticar o Stormy, estou a anos luz do conhecimento dele  

Hoje esteve a nevar o dia todo na Serra da Estrela desde as 3 madrugada mais propriamente acima dos 1600m subindo durante o dia para os 1800m, esta madrugada deve baixar aos 1500m mas durante o dia deve subir para acima dos 1800m o que dizem?


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2011 às 22:32)

stormy disse:


> *Proximas 4 a 5h*
> 
> Aproxima-se uma região instavel caracterizada por actividade convectiva localmente muito intensa.
> Aconselha-se que as pessoas tomem as percauções que possam face ao perigo de cheias rapidas, rajadas de vento muito forte e granizo.
> ...



Só tenho um reparo a fazer stormy! Falhaste só por uns poucos quilómetros... Acabou por chegar também ao litoral do concelho de Lagoa e ao Sitio das Fontes,  com aquele fabuloso rain rate de *213,4mm/h* registados às 18h18...

De resto, excelente previsão! Como sempre!

Passando ao que interessa, o satélite mostra muitas formações a W e a SW de Portugal, e que durante a noite irão atingir o território. Como tal, e como já aqui foi dito, deveremos ter mais aguaceiros fortes e algumas trovoadas, dispersos pelo território...resta saber quem vão ser os contemplados!


----------



## Geiras (3 Nov 2011 às 22:42)

ecobcg disse:


> Só tenho um reparo a fazer stormy! Falhaste só por uns poucos quilómetros... Acabou por chegar também ao litoral do concelho de Lagoa e ao Sitio das Fontes,  com aquele fabuloso rain rate de *213,4mm/h* registados às 18h18...
> 
> De resto, excelente previsão! Como sempre!
> 
> Passando ao que interessa, o satélite mostra muitas formações a W e a SW de Portugal, e que durante a noite irão atingir o território. Como tal, e como já aqui foi dito, deveremos ter mais aguaceiros fortes e algums trovoadas, dispersos pelo território...resta saber quem vão ser os contemplados!





O IM mantém o aviso amarelo para os aguaceiros onde existem condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas até ás 9h de amanhã. 

O estofex também não está nada mal...


----------



## boneli (3 Nov 2011 às 23:46)

Nunca pensei que este pós-frontal trouxesse tanta chuva..


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2011 às 00:13)

E agora que se avizinham umas células interessantes, o IM tem o radar "encravado" nas 23h10!


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2011 às 00:14)

ecobcg disse:


> E agora que se avizinham umas células interessantes, o IM tem o radar "encravado" nas 23h10!



Também digo o mesmo. Nem saindo da página deles e voltando a entrar nem sequer fazendo refresh da página se consegue alguma coisa...


----------



## Norther (4 Nov 2011 às 00:23)

vamos ver o que ainda nos reserva esta madrugada e o dia de amanha, que belo pós frontal


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2011 às 00:27)

De resto...esta depressão é brutal

Pois até à manhã de hoje há a possibilidade de trovoadas e aguaceiros localmente fortes. Está aí muita instabilidade para entrar esta madrugada e manhã


----------



## stormy (4 Nov 2011 às 10:05)

O dias de hoje será caracterizado pela entrada de uma "lingua" de ar frio nos niveis medios e altos, que vaio interagir com algumas linhas de instabilidade/frontogenese e um mar relativamente quente com uma camada de superficie humida e de origem subtropical.

Continuará portanto a instabilidade por vezes forte, pela manhã no litoral, e pela tarde a estender-se ao interior da região sul e ás zonas costeiras mais interiores do litoral norte e centro.

Continua a haver algum risco de inundações localizadas e de queda de granizo.


----------



## aqpcb (4 Nov 2011 às 10:38)

O site do IM na parte das descargas electricas, esta a branco a nivel das descargas como é que aqui na zona da Quinta do Anjo Palmela esta uma sinfonia interessante


----------



## Aurélio (4 Nov 2011 às 10:41)

Como já havia referido não se passou nada de especial, pode ser muito forte localmente mas muito pontal, pra aí quem .. 5 minutos ou 10 minutos e nas ultimas horas acho que no máximo em determinado sitio tivemos uns 15 mm no máximo.
O Stormy não diz as coisas por mal, mas por vezes tende a exagerar e não é o unico e nem toda a gente que passa por aqui entende de meteorologia como nós ... que somos treinadores de bancada, e por isso temos que ser ponderados naquilo que escrevemos.
Nada a ver com a sua grande capacidade de entendimento dos fenómenos meteorológicos.
FIM DE OFF_TOPIC

Relativamente aos modelos ... o que tenho a dizer é que no medio longo prazo existe uma certa tendencia dos modelos para colocar primeiro algures entre Terça e Final de Quarta uma depressão a Noroeste dando precipitação em especial no litoral, mas devendo ser de fraca actividade e depois tarde e com a benção do São Martinho uma mais interessante depressão colocada em forma de cut-off em especial pelo ECM a oeste de Portugal e que parece começar a ser modelada pelo GFS nesta run das 06h !!
Espero que finalmente venhamos a ter aquilo que tanto anseamos aqui a sul.
A localização feita pelo ECM parece vir a ser perfeita !!


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Nov 2011 às 13:34)

Pelo radar do IM observa-se o esperado pelos modelos.... vêm ai imensas células a acaminho do sul... e devem esta a registar-se precipitações intensas no alentejo.

Note-se que ontem tivemos rain rates de *213 mm/h* no algarve!
as próximas horas vão  na mesma linha.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Nov 2011 às 14:30)

A situação do estado do tempo tende a alterar-se a partir desta tarde, com a passagem do território de Portugal Continental do sector anterior para o sector posterior do cavado que tem estado a influenciar o estado do tempo (esta alteração será notada a partir do momento em que a pressão atmosférica comece a subir).
Esta alteração provocará a rotação do vento para noroeste e consequente queda de temperatura; a chegada de ar marítimo polar, menos propício a precipitações, vai levar à passagem para um regime de aguaceiros cada vez menos frequentes e de menor intensidade; amanhã haverá já uma melhoria geral do estado do tempo.


----------



## Norther (4 Nov 2011 às 14:40)

a grande animação esta a passar a sul do Algarve, proximas horas o sul do país vai continuar com aguaceiros fortes e trovoada

http://www.sat24.com/


----------



## jppm (4 Nov 2011 às 17:31)

Boa tarde,

Para o dia de amanha, quais são as previsões? Ainda com chuva ou já sem chuva? Isto para a zona de Sintra.

Muito obrigado.

Cumprimentos,
jppm


----------



## beachboy30 (4 Nov 2011 às 20:29)

Entretanto o IM lançou aquilo que seria de esperar relativamente ao mês de Outubro: 

"O mês de outubro foi o mais quente desde que se iniciaram os registos, em 1931. Esta situação deveu-se em grande medida à influência de uma massa de ar quente e seco transportado do Norte de África e com trajeto sobre o Mediterrâneo e a Península Ibérica, o que originou nos primeiros 20 dias do mês valores muito elevados de temperatura máxima do ar.

Este outubro foi o mais quente desde 1931, com um valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar de 25,96ºC e uma anomalia de +4,73ºC. O valor médio da temperatura média do ar, 18,91ºC, foi também o mais elevado desde 1931 e registou uma anomalia de +2,70ºC. O valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar (11,86ºC) foi igualmente superior ao respectivo valor normal, com uma anomalia de +0,67ºC.

Em termos de precipitação, o mês de Outubro registou um valor acumulado de 84.8mm, valor este inferior ao respectivo normal 1971-2000 (98,2mm)."

Bateu recordes portanto, em termos de temperaturas. Nunca tive qualquer dúvida em relação a isso . Quanto a precipitação, mesmo com a chuva do final do mês, ficou abaixo do valor normal.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Nov 2011 às 21:28)

boas

bem, depois destes dias de instabilidade, agora vem ai uns dias de calmia e briol. 

segundo os modelos ja a partir de amanha, o ceu vai andar nublado poderá ate cair alguma chuvita fraca, mas nada de extremos. 
segunda feira o dia tambem e capaz de ser parecido ao de domingo, com o ceu nublado. 

a partir de terça feira dia 8, aproxima-se um cavado, que poderá influenciar o estado do tempo ja a partir do meio da tarde deste dia. em prencipio nao será tao violento como estes que acabou de passar. pois parece ser uma frente fraca. mas ainda está um pouco confuso... 


agora falando a longo prazo no sabado dia 13, ai os modelos poe um cavado a passar quase em cheio, no norte da Galiza esse sim podera ser violento... 

mas vamos aguardar para ver como se vai comportar o cavado do dia 8 que direcção e tendencia ele vai ter... como ja disse em cima esta um pouco confuso... 
e esperar tambem pelo dia 13 claro


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Nov 2011 às 01:44)

Depois da festa generalizada nestes últimos dias, resta-nos apanhar as canas e perspectivar o que virá nos próximos dias...e parece que teremos uns dias de calmaria e algum fluxo de NE que vão afundar as mínimas para valores próximos dos 0ºC, principalmente no NE transmontano...

Segundo o GFS, após a passagem da frente e respectivo pós frontal, teremos a subida do fraco AA desde SE dos Açores até às Ilhas Britânicas, que bombearão dessa forma algum frio desde NE que arrefecerá mais um pouco todo o país, mas como já disse anteriormente, especialmente o interior norte...
O fraco AA não terá tempo para se "recompor" e fortalecer, já que na 3a feira uma depressão a E/SE da Gronelândia vai começando a romper em direcção à Europa...
Surge depois algo interessante a meu ver, a depressão a SE da Gronelândia encontra uma resistência do nosso amigo anticiclone escandinavo, haverá alguma ciclogénese, no entanto mais distante do Continente Europeu...podendo originar para o próximo fim de semana algo parecido com uma cut-off penso eu...
O ECMWF vai até mais longe, embora estejam bem idênticos até, sugere um centro de alta pressão desde o mediterrâneo que atravessa o centro da Europa e cria algo semelhante ao "Muro de Berlim" instalado em pleno centro europeu...

Teríamos se assim for, mais uma semana bem molhada a partir de dia 9, não tão intensa como estas duas últimas. Precipitação essa mais abundante no NO do continente como é habitual nestas situações...


----------



## Aurélio (5 Nov 2011 às 10:54)

Bom dia, olhando aos modelos e fazendo uma apanhado de todos os modelos constata-se que até Segunda deverá manter-se o tempo mais frio e mais seco.
Depois entre Terça á tarde e Quinta de manhã deverá haver alguma instabilidade em especial no litoral com possibilidade de alguns períodos de chuva fraca a moderada.
Entre as 144h e as 168h uma depressão que ficará presa devido ao já famoso aqui anti-ciclone escandinavo que parece fundir-se ou expander-se em direcção ao mediterrâneo, criando uma espécie de "Muro de Berlim" parece empurrar a depressão aqui para o nosso Atlântico possicionando-se a oeste de Portugal, mas sem contudo afectar o nosso território forçando a uma corrente de sul e provavelmente algo quente, mas isso é já tudo muito mais incerto ....
Esperemos é que não começe a ser o inicio do pronuncio do que será este Inverno !!


----------



## David sf (5 Nov 2011 às 11:59)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia, olhando aos modelos e fazendo uma apanhado de todos os modelos constata-se que até Segunda deverá manter-se o tempo mais frio e mais seco.
> Depois entre Terça á tarde e Quinta de manhã deverá haver alguma instabilidade em especial no litoral com possibilidade de alguns períodos de chuva fraca a moderada.
> Entre as 144h e as 168h uma depressão que ficará presa devido ao já famoso aqui anti-ciclone escandinavo que parece fundir-se ou expander-se em direcção ao mediterrâneo, criando uma espécie de "Muro de Berlim" parece empurrar a depressão aqui para o nosso Atlântico possicionando-se a oeste de Portugal, mas sem contudo afectar o nosso território forçando a uma corrente de sul e provavelmente algo quente, mas isso é já tudo muito mais incerto ....
> Esperemos é que não começe a ser o inicio do pronuncio do que será este Inverno !!









Era um cenário quase inédito para a época do ano, mas que a deslocar-se um pouco para oriente, e teríamos uma grande festa convectiva.


----------



## meteo (5 Nov 2011 às 12:22)

David Sf,e como está não daria temperaturas bem acima da média? Com um bloqueio forte a Este (quase em cima)de nós, e estando o AA a estender-se desde África,se apanhamos o AA mesmo em cima de nós devia dar temperaturas Primaveris?


----------



## David sf (5 Nov 2011 às 12:29)

meteo disse:


> David Sf,e como está não daria temperaturas bem acima da média? Com um bloqueio forte a Este (quase em cima)de nós, e estando o AA a estender-se desde África,se apanhamos o AA mesmo em cima de nós devia dar temperaturas Primaveris?



Em novembro, com tão poucas horas de sol, já é difícil chegar a temperaturas muito elevadas, mas com a iso 16 a 850 hpa, a temperatura poderia atingir os 25 graus no interior sul. O litoral, devido ao fluxo marítimo, não deveria ultrapassar muito os 20 graus.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2011 às 12:36)

Para 4ªfeira e madrugada de 5ªfeira o GFS coloca 2.7 mm, enquanto o ECM coloca uma boa quantidade de chuva aqui em Olhão. Ainda, falta muito, ainda vai retirar, mas aqui fica a previsão do ECM retirada do Foreca.


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Nov 2011 às 14:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia, olhando aos modelos e fazendo uma apanhado de todos os modelos constata-se que até Segunda deverá manter-se o tempo mais frio e mais seco.
> Depois entre Terça á tarde e Quinta de manhã deverá haver alguma instabilidade em especial no litoral com possibilidade de alguns períodos de chuva fraca a moderada.
> Entre as 144h e as 168h uma depressão que ficará presa devido ao já famoso aqui anti-ciclone escandinavo que parece fundir-se ou expander-se em direcção ao mediterrâneo, criando uma espécie de *"Muro de Berlim"* parece empurrar a depressão aqui para o nosso Atlântico possicionando-se a oeste de Portugal, mas sem contudo afectar o nosso território forçando a uma corrente de sul e provavelmente algo quente, mas isso é já tudo muito mais incerto ....
> Esperemos é que não começe a ser o inicio do pronuncio do que será este Inverno !!



Em relação ao muro estamos de acordo...Na análise também...


----------



## c.bernardino (5 Nov 2011 às 15:30)

MarioCabral disse:


> Em relação ao muro estamos de acordo...Na análise também...



mas vamos com calma, não gosto de lhe chamar muro, a menos que seja uma situação sinóptica estável. 
Ou seja, muro que é muro, é sólido. Vamos ver se essa parede se aguenta.

E como é mais do que evidente, a posição desse muro, e subsequentemente da depressão ao largo da PI, é extremamente sensivel. Basta haver um recuo ou avanço de 200km para oriente/ocidente e influencia de forma bem diferente o estado do tempo em portugal, principalmente no litoral.


----------



## zejorge (5 Nov 2011 às 23:08)

Boa noite

Apesar de o GFS apontar precipitação para o próximo fim de semana (S.Martinho), gostaria de saber da parte dos mais entendidos nesta matéria, se tal previsão está correcta, ou se o famoso "Verão de S. Martinho" vai surgir.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2011 às 10:32)

zejorge disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Apesar de o GFS apontar precipitação para o próximo fim de semana (S.Martinho), gostaria de saber da parte dos mais entendidos nesta matéria, se tal previsão está correcta, ou se o famoso "Verão de S. Martinho" vai surgir.



Na verdade já estive mais confiante de que tal pudesse acontecer mas parece que este GFS ao contrário dos outros modelos começa a modelar um possivel São Martinho sendo certo que as previsões de hoje nada tem a ver com ontem, e tudo pode acontecer .... até porque todos os modelos estão em divergência e o que ontem parecia certo vir a acontecer com uma depressão a mergulhar aqui para sul, no proximo fim de semana, neste momento já nada é certo e mesmo para Quarta feira ainda nada está garantido.
Neste momento o que parece vir acontecer é as frentes desta semana poderem estacionar aqui em cima de nós !!


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (6 Nov 2011 às 21:57)

Depois desta frente fria as temperaturas vão subir bastante .
Quando é que voltaremos a ter outra frente fria ?


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2011 às 23:09)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Depois desta frente fria as temperaturas vão subir bastante .
> Quando é que voltaremos a ter outra frente fria ?



Numa frente como chamas podes ter uma frente quente e logo de seguida uma frente fria .. nada tem a ver, mas presumindo que chamas frente fria a tudo, então na proxima Terça é provável que volte a chuva embora fraca, podendo tornar-se moderada em sitios ainda incertos, mas que em principio deverá ser mais a Norte.
Na proxima Quinta deverá ser um dia mais estável, sendo que depois a partir de Sexta deverá voltar a chuva mas cuja intensidade, flutuação e durabilidade ainda completamente incertos.
O que disse de manhã pois voltou a ser alterado pelos modelos e á data desta noite neste momento todos os modelos apontam para aquilo que acabei de dizer, sendo que neste momento será entre Sexta e Segunda a durabilidade, com vento geralmente variante entre Sudoeste e Sueste !!

Parece-me também que em ambos os ensembles do GFS, JMA e ECMWF está muito boa ....


----------



## Zapiao (7 Nov 2011 às 12:59)

Esta 3 feira ja vem chuva, depois 4ª e 6ª e sabado, domingo ....e o topico estagnou. Ocorrem-me 2 situaçoes: ou é por ser 2 feira ou estes eventos nao sao nada especiais


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2011 às 13:15)

Zapiao disse:


> Esta 3 feira ja vem chuva, depois 4ª e 6ª e sabado, domingo ....e o topico estagnou. Ocorrem-me 2 situaçoes: ou é por ser 2 feira ou estes eventos nao sao nada especiais



Sim, a partir de amanhã a chuva regressa, e até poderá ser bastante "substancial" para o Norte e Centro em especial, acrescentando mais alguns milimetros a este mês de Novembro  , algum vento se fará sentir também...

previsão do IM:

Previsão para 3ª feira, 8 de novembro de 2011

Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
a partir do início da manhã.
*Períodos de chuva fraca no litoral norte e centro a partir da manhã,
estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões e aumentando de
intensidade.**Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul,
soprando temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h)
no litoral oeste durante a tarde.
Nas terras altas, o vento tornar-se-á forte (35 a 55 km/h)
de sudoeste e com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.*Pequena subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões norte e
litoral centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Grande Lisboa:
Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
a partir do início da manhã.
Períodos de chuva fraca a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul.
Neblina matinal.

Grande Porto:
Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
a partir do início da manhã.
*Períodos de chuva fraca a partir da manhã, aumentando de
intensidade.*Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul,
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.


Para quarta feira o IM dá mesmo chuva forte aqui para o Minho/Douro Litoral e região sul:

Previsão para 4ª feira, 9 de novembro de 2011

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte a partir da tarde no Minho
e Douro Litoral e na região Sul.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul,
soprando temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h)
no litoral oeste.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte (40 a 55 km/h)
de sudoeste e com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h.*Pequena subida da temperatura mínima, mais significativa na
região Sul e no interior Centro.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/

Portanto , em princípio ,não sendo nada de "extraordinário" ou "invulgar", também não é nada de se "deitar fora", aguardemos pelas evoluções...


----------



## stormy (7 Nov 2011 às 13:56)

A situação para o fim desta semana até é interessante, uma bolsa de armuito frio intrinseca ao cavado que se estende a oeste de pt continental associada a uma area depressionaria intensa e a uma boa entrada tropical sobre a PI, poderão ser uma conjunção sinóptica para trovoadas relativamente intensas, nomeadamente no litoral e no interior a sul de sintra-estrela.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2011 às 16:48)

stormy disse:


> A situação para o fim desta semana até é interessante, uma bolsa de armuito frio intrinseca ao cavado que se estende a oeste de pt continental associada a uma area depressionaria intensa e a uma boa entrada tropical sobre a PI, poderão ser uma conjunção sinóptica para trovoadas relativamente intensas, nomeadamente no litoral e no interior a sul de sintra-estrela.



Existem é enormes diferenças entre o ECM e o GFS, depois de Sexta Feira ... e penso que o facto deste tópico estar ainda muito parado tem a ver com grande impresibilidade daquilo que possa acontecer até mesmo para amanhã e Quarta_Feira ... loooolll

Confesso que aqui para o sul não me agrada nada o ECM e parece-me que o ECM pelo menos nesta run das 00h está muito diferente dos outros modelos, e espero que este modelo mais respeitado do que o GFS por exemplo altere significamente esta previsão e metas previsões muito parecidas com o GFS, que é muito interessante para toda a gente e mesmo para a Madeira.

O ECM não gosto nada mesmo para o fim de semana e pós fim de semana ... a ver se fica mais bonito ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2011 às 18:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Existem é enormes diferenças entre o ECM e o GFS, depois de Sexta Feira ... e penso que o facto deste tópico estar ainda muito parado tem a ver com grande impresibilidade daquilo que possa acontecer até mesmo para amanhã e Quarta_Feira ... loooolll
> 
> Confesso que aqui para o sul não me agrada nada o ECM e parece-me que o ECM pelo menos nesta run das 00h está muito diferente dos outros modelos, e espero que este modelo mais respeitado do que o GFS por exemplo altere significamente esta previsão e metas previsões muito parecidas com o GFS, que é muito interessante para toda a gente e mesmo para a Madeira.
> 
> O ECM não gosto nada mesmo para o fim de semana e pós fim de semana ... a ver se fica mais bonito ...



Por mim, ganhava desta vez o GFS. O GFS está lindo com 141.8 mm até terça-feira dia 15 está mesmo bom.  A ver, o que diz o ECM.

Quanto amanhã e 4ªfeira, o Hirlam coloca bastante precipitação na zona de Lisboa e Algarve.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2011 às 19:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por mim, ganhava desta vez o GFS. O GFS está lindo com 141.8 mm até terça-feira dia 15 está mesmo bom.  A ver, o que diz o ECM.
> 
> Quanto amanhã e 4ªfeira, o Hirlam coloca bastante precipitação na zona de Lisboa e Algarve.



Nesta run parece que no curto prazo os modelos estão muito parecidos, no fim de semana e Segunda feira estão também bastante parecidos, e depois entre Terça e Quinta uma forte depressão a Noroeste de Portugal em principio traria precipitação possivelmente forte a Norte Centro.

Portanto em resumo, nesta run o ECM aproximou-se não só do GFS como dos outros modelos !!

Destaque nesta run para uma forte hipótese de vento forte de Sul, constante !!


----------



## icewoman (7 Nov 2011 às 20:13)

Aurélio disse:


> Nesta run parece que no curto prazo os modelos estão muito parecidos, no fim de semana e Segunda feira estão também bastante parecidos, e depois entre Terça e Quinta uma forte depressão a Noroeste de Portugal em principio traria precipitação possivelmente forte a Norte Centro.
> 
> Portanto em resumo, nesta run o ECM aproximou-se não só do GFS como dos outros modelos !!
> 
> Destaque nesta run para uma forte hipótese de vento forte de Sul, constante !!




Essa depressão também vai atingir a Madeira?


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2011 às 21:25)

icewoman disse:


> Essa depressão também vai atingir a Madeira?



Está tudo ainda muito indefinido ainda para dar certezas mas diria que pelo menos no fim de semana, alguma chuva deverá cair ...
A intensidade dessa chuva que terá um core bastante frio dado que virá quase da islândia, e se mergulhasse na Madeira poderia ser uma situação bastante interessante em termos de precipitação.
Mas recordo que as previsões para o fim de semana ainda estão a uns 6 dias de distância ....
E a atmosfera é muito volátil, e o que hoje parece ser uma situação muito interessante amanhã poderá reduzir-se a zeros.
O melhor é indo olhar aos modelos calmamente !!


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2011 às 21:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por mim, ganhava desta vez o GFS. O GFS está lindo com 141.8 mm até terça-feira dia 15 está mesmo bom.  A ver, o que diz o ECM.
> 
> Quanto amanhã e 4ªfeira, o Hirlam coloca bastante precipitação na zona de Lisboa e Algarve.



Com essa quantidade de precipitação rapidamente teríamos situações de cheia. Mas é a primeira vez em muitos anos em que o São Martinho vai ser passado por água.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2011 às 22:00)

Agreste disse:


> Com essa quantidade de precipitação rapidamente teríamos situações de cheia. Mas é a primeira vez em muitos anos em que o São Martinho vai ser passado por água.



Calma que isto está sempre a mudar ... agora vai sair a run das 18h do GFS, veremos o que nos dará ....
Além disso entre Domingo e Terça o GFS é o que coloca a depressão mais a Sudoeste.
Isto ainda vai dar muitas cambalhotas e como sabem ainda estamos a longa distância !!

EDIT: Para já só para o dia de Sexta já está bastante diferente ...


----------



## David sf (7 Nov 2011 às 22:25)

Aurélio disse:


> Calma que isto está sempre a mudar ... agora vai sair a run das 18h do GFS, veremos o que nos dará ....
> Além disso entre Domingo e Terça o GFS é o que coloca a depressão mais a Sudoeste.
> Isto ainda vai dar muitas cambalhotas e como sabem ainda estamos a longa distância !!



Mesmo o ECMWF tem, entre domingo e terça, mais de 60% de probabilidade de precipitação em Faro, pelo que acho que, com algumas eventuais flutuações, está praticamente garantido. Claro que os 140 mm do GFS são exagerados.

Depois os modelos andam à nora, não têm duas saídas consecutivas parecidas, há uma tendência para que, tanto a AO como a NAO se tornem negativas, o que já é um bom indício.


----------



## Geiras (7 Nov 2011 às 23:21)

Sei que ainda falta muito tempo mas esta run das 18 está brutal!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2011 às 23:38)

Geiras disse:


> Sei que ainda falta muito tempo mas esta run das 18 está brutal!



A única coisa que podes dar como garantida é a precipitação de amanhã, a restante lá virá (ou não)


----------



## Tempo (8 Nov 2011 às 00:24)

http://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa.html#
Uma imagem de satélite linda! Vejam


----------



## lismen (8 Nov 2011 às 01:04)

Estofex ja lançou alerta 1 para Portugal







A level 1 was issued for parts of Portugal mainly for an isolated tornado event, marginal hail and strong wind gusts.

... Parts of Portugal ...

A frontal boundary is forecast to affect far W-Portugal after 00Z onwards. A plume of subtropical air is advected towards Portugal ahead of this front as sampled by latest MIMIC-TPW data. As mid-levels start to cool down atop that moisture tongue, instability increases with 500-800 J/kg MLCAPE forecast.
At the same time, a surface trough strengthens just west of Portugal and assists in a backing wind field. This results in augmented directional shear (combined with ageostrophic deflection onshore) and hence thunderstorms may gain some organization. There still exist uncertainties how fast the front will move onshore, but current thinking is that at least a few storms occur before 06Z. Marginal hail and strong wind gusts accompany those storms. An isolated tornado event along the coast is possible.


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Nov 2011 às 09:20)

Comunicado do S.Pedro aos cidadãos:
"-Face à crise generalizada provocada pela dívida soberana do Sol;
Tendo em conta também o incumprimento do défice do Céu Azul;
Atendendo que as agências de notação do tempo fizeram um "downgrade" da notação de "Baa1" para "Ba1",um nível que coloca o país dentro da classificação de "tempo de alto risco", conhecida na gíria como "lixo de tempo" e finalmente , porque este ano houve Verão até 23 de Outubro ( um mês de bónus), determino o corte total do Verão de S.Martinho.
Assim, já a partir de hoje e  por um período indeterminado , regressarão as chuvas, os ventos, os aguaceiros e as trovoadas.
Logo se verá se este corte será suficiente ou ter-se-á que prolongar a futuros anos."


----------



## stormy (8 Nov 2011 às 09:42)

Hoje a frente será de actividade fraca a moderada....quanto ao aviso do ESTOFEX, acho que podem ter sobreestimado a situação....mas pelo sim pelo não que se vá dando uma olhadela ao radar e ao sat

Depois, até 5f/6f teremos uma situação de fluxo de S, com entrada de uma massa de ar claramente Tropical...a proximidade com o cavado a oeste deverá ser suficiente para manter um regime de "instabilidade de sector quente", com a ocorrencia de aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no litoral Norte e Centro e em TODA a região sul....o Interior Norte e Centro , a norte do Tejo/Sintra-Estrela ficarão um pouco á margem deste episodio convectivo (devido ao pouco calor latente), sendo afectados indirectamente por restos de celulas que se dissipam ao se movimentarem para N/NE.

No fim de semana temos um novo agravamento, ainda que a sinóptica exata não esteja completamente esclarecida...em parte devido á ST Sean:

"_Neste momento, acho mais interessante a ST Sean, dado que a sua existencia poderá trazer algumas influencias indirectas ao estado do tempo neste proximo fim de semana...por duas razões:

- Influencia no jet, cuja minima alteração pode levar ou potenciar fenomenos de ciclogenese ou ciclolise.
- Transporte de ar tropical na sua circulação e a partir do outfow, que pode intensificar a depressão deste fim de semana._"

Mas podemos resumir o que os modelos estão a prever de um modo simples.
Teremos um cavado a Oeste do continente, com uma grande pluma de ar quente desde a Madeira até ao Golfo de Biscaia.
Dentro deste cavado haverão bolsas de instabilidade que poderão evoluir para depressões-filhas ( ou depressões-satélite como alguns preferem),as quais podem levar ao agravamento do estado do tempo em PT continental.

Este agravamento consiste acima de tudo em linhas convectivas, alimentadas pelo sector quente, e que devido ao shear tipico deste tipo de cavados, poderiam levar a celulas mais organizadas com o risco de ventos fortes/granizo/chuva forte e com probabilidade de ocorrencia inferior, Tornados e fenomenos associados.


----------



## rozzo (8 Nov 2011 às 11:16)

Stormy, penso que o aviso do Estofex terá a ver com a pequena ciclogénese da próxima madrugada, mesmo nas "barbas" de Lisboa. É um pouco imprevisível, mas poderá ser algo complicado se se confirmar os cenários de alguns modelos, com a formação de uma zona bastante activa nesta região:


*GFS pressão*








*ALADIN precipitação *


----------



## stormy (8 Nov 2011 às 11:35)

Bem apanhada Rozzo..eu não vi os mesoescalas, só estava a seguir o GFS para fazer uma analise mais de médio prazo e perdi esse pormenor

Agora o GFS/06z mostra já um aumento da precipitação associada a essa bolsa instavel, gerando uma bela linha convectiva onde uma pluma de theta-e se propaga desde SW.
Associada á massa de ar muito rica em energia, observam-se CAPE/LI da ordem dos 600-800/-4  em todo o litoral a sul do  c. carvoeiro.
A pequena ciclogenese deverá ser um vortice de niveis baixos alimentado pela convecção..

Situação a seguir!


----------



## Aurélio (8 Nov 2011 às 12:16)

Olá bom dia .. olhando aos modelos constata-se uma enorme incerteza mesmo a cerca de 18 horas 
Assim sendo tal como descreve o IM no dia de hoje espera-se a passagem de uma frente que está já a acorrer neste momento dando chuva fraca em todo o país, sendo que a precipitação mais á tarde deverá tornar-se moderada na região do litoral Norte e Centro e mantendo-se fraca em todo o sul do país, devendo somente ao final do dia tornar-se moderada no sul do País.
Para amanhã segundo o GFS vai-se dar uma reactivação deste sistema dando precipitação moderada e pontualmente forte, e que poderá ser acompanhada por vento moderado de sudoeste, e trovoadas mais prováveis a sul do Montejunto- Estrela.
Quinta teremos um bom dia sendo apenas marcado pelo vento forte de sul.
Depois na Sexta começam as grandes incertezas dado que se espera o surgimento de uma depressão filha da depressão principal que surgiria a sudoeste de Portugal e que no dia de hoje os modelos a metem a cavar mais forte com vento forte de sul, e que traria precipitação forte no Norte e Centro. Não se espera chuva nesse dia no sul.
O fim de semana e mesmo segunda são dias ainda muito incertos, sendo que a sua maior actividade encontra-se dependente do surgimento ou não de depressões filhas.
É uma situação muito volátil, e que se encontra ainda dependente de muita coisa, pelo que se sugere que se vá acompanhando ...

PS: Ainda nada está garantido para o fim de semana, se bem que respeitante ao sul agradava-me muito mais a situação de ontem.
Nesta ultimas runs dos modelos de hoje desconfio que maior parte da precipitação fique no mar.


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2011 às 13:41)

Teremos de recuar até 1996 para encontrarmos o último verão de São Martinho inexistente.


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2011 às 14:02)

> *Dia S. Martinho com precipitação*
> 2011-11-08 (IM)
> 
> De acordo com o Centro de Previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P. nos próximos dias o estado do tempo no continente será condicionado pela passagem sucessiva de sistemas frontais. O período do S. Martinho será assim este ano caracterizado pela ocorrência de precipitação.
> ...


Fonte: IM


----------



## Aurélio (8 Nov 2011 às 16:34)

Serei o único a achar que o GFS cada vez empurra a depressão mais para o mar e adia cada vez mais a sua entrada em terra ....


----------



## DRC (8 Nov 2011 às 16:43)

*Re: Previsões, Avisos e Alertas oficiais - Novembro 2011*

Aviso do estofex:





"A level 1 was issued for parts of Portugal mainly for an isolated tornado event, marginal hail and strong wind gusts."


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Nov 2011 às 16:53)

*Re: Previsões, Avisos e Alertas oficiais - Novembro 2011*



DRC disse:


> Avisos do instituto de meteorologia para amanhã:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O aviso laranja para a região de Lisboa deve ser unicamente devido à previsão do ALADIN... não sei se isso é muito correcto tendo em conta que mais nenhum modelo prevê assim tanta precipitação, que segundo os critérios andará entre o 20/40mm numa hora ou 40/60mm em 6h. 

De qualquer maneira, mais vale avisar e não ocorrer do que o contrário...





EDIT: Vendo bem, o Hirlam que não colocava nada de especial durante amanhã em Lisboa, na última actualização já coloca entre 10 a 20mm. Mesmo assim, ainda algo longe do que diz o ALADIN.


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Nov 2011 às 17:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Serei o único a achar que o GFS cada vez empurra a depressão mais para o mar e adia cada vez mais a sua entrada em terra ....



Não és o único, infelizmente... se os modelos continuam a meter a depressão mais a Oeste, de muita chuva podemos passar a quase nada de um momento para o outro. Apesar de parecer quase garantida a instabilidade, pela insistência nos modelos, algo me diz que não devemos já deitar os foguetes! Apesar de continuar a crer que vamos ter uns dias interessantes...


----------



## rozzo (8 Nov 2011 às 17:17)

*Re: Previsões, Avisos e Alertas oficiais - Novembro 2011*



Jorge_scp disse:


> O aviso laranja para a região de Lisboa deve ser unicamente devido à previsão do ALADIN... não sei se isso é muito correcto tendo em conta que mais nenhum modelo prevê assim tanta precipitação, que segundo os critérios andará entre o 20/40mm numa hora ou 40/60mm em 6h.



O que vou referir não deverá servir totalmente para o que referes do IM, embora também te estejas a esquecer que têm o mesoscala AROME (não disponível ao público) e certamente terá tido peso na decisão.

De qualquer forma, até pode não dar nada a situação, mas tenho estado desde manhã a ver vários modelos, globais (CMC), e de mesoscala (NAE, COAMPS), e o ALADIN não estava sozinho. Há mais a dar valores bastante elevados em algumas saídas, além dos que a gente olha sempre.

Pessoalmente, concordo bastante com o alerta. Não se esqueçam que se trata de prevenção, não é dizer que acertou ou não depois de acontecer. E se no lugar de previsor, visse pelo menos 2 ou 3 modelos a dar precipitações acima dos 50mm em 6h numa zona relativamente limitada, preferia não arriscar e lançava o alerta!

Agora é aguardar e ver!


----------



## shli30396 (8 Nov 2011 às 17:27)

Aurélio disse:


> Serei o único a achar que o GFS cada vez empurra a depressão mais para o mar e adia cada vez mais a sua entrada em terra ....



Não, não és o único. O GFS parece estar a encostar-se mais ao ECM. Vejamos como sai a run 12Z do ECM.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (8 Nov 2011 às 17:32)

*Re: Previsões, Avisos e Alertas oficiais - Novembro 2011*



rozzo disse:


> O que vou referir não deverá servir totalmente para o que referes do IM, embora também te estejas a esquecer que têm o mesoscala AROME (não disponível ao público) e certamente terá tido peso na decisão.
> 
> De qualquer forma, até pode não dar nada a situação, mas tenho estado desde manhã a ver vários modelos, globais (CMC), e de mesoscala (NAE, COAMPS), e o ALADIN não estava sozinho. Há mais a dar valores bastante elevados em algumas saídas, além dos que a gente olha sempre.
> 
> ...



Boas tardes concordo plenamente com o que foi dito pelo Rozzo, estas situações nao sao de facil previsão, Tudo ou nada poderá acontecer, daí concordar com os alertas, nao concordo é como é que Lisboa e Santarém estao laranja e Leiria que geograficamente pega como os dois, está verde , ou seja por exemplo Torres vedras (Lisboa) pode cair muita percipitação e no Bombarral (Leiria) a uma distancia relativamente pequena nao se irá passar nada. Se estiver errado por favor podem corrigir


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Nov 2011 às 17:36)

*Re: Previsões, Avisos e Alertas oficiais - Novembro 2011*



rozzo disse:


> O que vou referir não deverá servir totalmente para o que referes do IM, embora também te estejas a esquecer que têm o mesoscala AROME (não disponível ao público) e certamente terá tido peso na decisão.
> 
> De qualquer forma, até pode não dar nada a situação, mas tenho estado desde manhã a ver vários modelos, globais (CMC), e de mesoscala (NAE, COAMPS), e o ALADIN não estava sozinho. Há mais a dar valores bastante elevados em algumas saídas, além dos que a gente olha sempre.
> 
> ...



Tens razão, eles têm mais produtos que nós para poderem avaliar a situação. E sim, o ALADIN não está assim tão sozinho, o COAMPS também mete uma faixa muito intensa de precipitação, um pouco mais a Sul. Repensando melhor, acho bem o aviso, parece ser uma situação algo imprevisível, logo mais vale prevenir que remediar. Pode não dar nada de mais como dizem os modelos globais, mas não se pode subestimar os modelos de mesoescala, que conseguem ver coisas que podem escapar aos "grandes" modelos.


----------



## rozzo (8 Nov 2011 às 17:46)

*Re: Previsões, Avisos e Alertas oficiais - Novembro 2011*



ferreirinha47 disse:


> nao concordo é como é que Lisboa e Santarém estao laranja e Leiria que geograficamente pega como os dois, está verde , ou seja por exemplo Torres vedras (Lisboa) pode cair muita percipitação e no Bombarral (Leiria) a uma distancia relativamente pequena nao se irá passar nada. Se estiver errado por favor podem corrigir



Por acaso também já tinha reparado, é de facto um pouco contra a lógica ver um distrito em verde e um laranja colado. Também acho um pouco esquisito.
A única explicação que vejo é apenas colocarem a hipótese de os eventos severos serem no extremo Sul dos distritos que estão a laranja, e a parte que "cola" com os outros já nem por isso, mas mesmo assim não deixa de não soar totalmente bem..


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2011 às 18:04)

Enquanto, o Hirlam de manhã colocava 20 a 30 mm amanhã no Algarve, na actualização desta tarde, cortou quase tudo, sem ser nada de muito relevante. O Hirlam tem colocou mais precipitação na zona de Lisboa até Sagres.

Já não falo do GFS que esse cada run que sai dá um corte valente na precipitação.


----------



## Fantkboy (8 Nov 2011 às 18:37)

Desta não estava a espera! Laranja por precipitação! 

Parece se querer formar uma bolsa instável algures a oeste de Lisboa, (segundo os modelos de mesoescala)
Por ventura alimentado por fluxo tropical (corrigem me se tiver enganado)






A confirmar-se poderemos ter convecção forte, sendo uma situação curta e que pudera ser severa em alguns locais... afectando mais o centro e sul do país, em especial Santarém, Lisboa e Setúbal segundo o I.M!


----------



## stormy (8 Nov 2011 às 18:52)

Atenção á 6f pela noite, possibilidade de uma ciclogenese rapida a W.

Uma short-wave associada a um nucleo muito frio aos 500hpa ( -25 a -30ºC) desprende-se do vortice polar principal, precorrendo um vasto caminho até SE dos Açores.
Ao encontrar aguas mais quentes ( 20-23ºC), e uma baixa troposfera muito energética, as linhas de forçamento deverão gerar actividade convectiva muito intensa.
Esta actividade levará á formação de uma baixa cujo cavamento é favorecido pelo posicionamento da região activa sob a saida leste do jet streack, uma zona onde há divergencia em altura e se promove a rapida ascensão do ar, numa reacção que leva á descida rapida da pressão.

Esta situação é para seguir com cuidado nos proximos dias!

Alguns efeitos seriam eventos convectivos intensos, chuvas e ventos fortes e ondulação vigorosa inclusivé no Algarve.

Para já este cenário é evidente tanto no GFS12z como no ECMWF12z.

......................

Depois de Sabado mantem-se o cavado a oeste do território, com sucessivas regiões depressionarias a serem criadas fundindo-se e acabando por definhar, num processo ciclico aqui a NW/W...devido ao facto do anticiclone Europeu não as deixar progredir para leste.

Assim sendo teremos: 
4f-6f, agueceiros/trovoadas dispersos, mais frequentes e intensos no litoral e no sul.

6f-sab, uma situação mais gravosa, com ventos mais fortes de S e chuvas intensas...actividade convectiva tambem intensa.

sab-3f/4f, manutenção da instabilidade com tempo ameno e aguaceiros/trovoadas...menos vento mas a manter-se do quandrante S/SW.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Nov 2011 às 19:58)

boas

ja viram as iagens de satelite? 
estao a formar-se ao que pareçe celulas... parece uma linha de istabilidade


----------



## Aurélio (8 Nov 2011 às 20:18)

stormy disse:


> Atenção á 6f pela noite, possibilidade de uma ciclogenese rapida a W.
> 
> Uma short-wave associada a um nucleo muito frio aos 500hpa ( -25 a -30ºC) desprende-se do vortice polar principal, precorrendo um vasto caminho até SE dos Açores.
> Ao encontrar aguas mais quentes ( 20-23ºC), e uma baixa troposfera muito energética, as linhas de forçamento deverão gerar actividade convectiva muito intensa.
> ...



Bahhhh ... interessante com este cenário que mostra o GFS e ECM é para os peixes, pois são os únicos que podem surfar nas ondas e levar com chuva ao mesmo tempo, pois com este cenário a precipitação ficava toda a nos dizer Adeus !!
E volto a reforçar ..... a depressão está cada vez mais no mar, nos principais modelos, quer Sábado quer Domingo e Segunda em diante seria muito mais provável a Norte e Centro!!

Para a chuva chegar aqui ... e mantendo-se as linhas depressionários no valor que estão a linha dos 1005 hpa tem que nos colar, reparem que neste momento já se encontra quase nos 1015 hpa cá em cima ... e deste jeito no fim de semana teremos somente chuva no mar, e vento e ondulação.

Não me agrada nada estas runs de hoje ... a depressão tem que encostar mais ...


----------



## David sf (8 Nov 2011 às 21:33)

Aurélio disse:


> Para a chuva chegar aqui ... e mantendo-se as linhas depressionários no valor que estão a linha dos 1005 hpa tem que nos colar, reparem que neste momento já se encontra quase nos 1015 hpa cá em cima ... e deste jeito no fim de semana teremos somente chuva no mar, e vento e ondulação.



Neste momento estão 1015 mbar na região de Sintra e chove bem há mais de duas horas (bem mais do que pode indiciar o radar, devido às nuvens serem baixas). O mais importante não é a pressão atmosférica absoluta, mas o seu gradiente, e acho que a situação continua interessante para o Algarve, nem percebo por que é que o GFS prevê tão pouca precipitação com aquela sinóptica.

Já se vê no satélite o porquê do lançamento do aviso laranja para os distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal, vai ser uma noite e manhã bem chuvosas.


----------



## cornudo (8 Nov 2011 às 21:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Bahhhh ... interessante com este cenário que mostra o GFS e ECM é para os peixes, pois são os únicos que podem surfar nas ondas e levar com chuva ao mesmo tempo, pois com este cenário a precipitação ficava toda a nos dizer Adeus !!
> E volto a reforçar ..... a depressão está cada vez mais no mar, nos principais modelos, quer Sábado quer Domingo e Segunda em diante seria muito mais provável a Norte e Centro!!
> 
> Para a chuva chegar aqui ... e mantendo-se as linhas depressionários no valor que estão a linha dos 1005 hpa tem que nos colar, reparem que neste momento já se encontra quase nos 1015 hpa cá em cima ... e deste jeito no fim de semana teremos somente chuva no mar, e vento e ondulação.
> ...



Aurélio o péssimista do costume!!!!!!eu concordo plenamente com o Stormy


----------



## trovoadas (8 Nov 2011 às 22:21)

A manterem-se as previsões dos actuais modelos parece que vamos mesmo ficar a ver navios...recordo-me que já tivemos situações destas no passado com os modelos a preverem o oposto, ou seja, muita chuva a chegar ao continente , que depois na prática resultou no grosso da  precipitação ficar retida no oceano. Agora com os modelos a preverem que grande parte dela fique a olhar a costa já não digo nada...
Pelos modelos o melhor desta semana, aqui para o sul, vai ser esta noite e a manhã de amanhã. De resto só lá para Domingo é que poderá vir qualquer coisita, isto supondo que os modelos acertam na sua previsão


----------



## rfilipeg (8 Nov 2011 às 22:36)

Desculpem-me o off-topic, mas os senhores falam mais no centro e sul do país. 
O Norte também existe sff.

Já aproveitando o "barco", qual a situação até domingo para o norte do país?

Cumps,
rfilipeg


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Nov 2011 às 22:36)

cornudo disse:


> Aurélio o péssimista do costume!!!!!!eu concordo plenamente com o Stormy



Atenção que o Aurélio estava a referir-se especialmente ao Sul.
E realmente o  Sulhoje, amanhã e depois não terá tanta precipitação quanto isso, mas também acho pessimismo em excesso. Vai haver precipitação. E não é pouca

Nesta run GFS das 18 h 2ªfeira é bem molhada, até no algarve.
Note-se a variabilidade entre os output das runs sucessivas. A análise do Stormy parece válida.
Mas o Stormy e o Aurélio atacam o problema de forma diferente.
Lembro-me dos meteorologistas de "velha guarda" discutirem que  a previsão acaba por refletir a personalidade de quem a faz 
com esta frasenão mando indiretas a ningu´m, mas escrevo-a para chamar a atenção para este aspecto fascinante da meteorologia.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Nov 2011 às 22:50)

c.bernardino disse:


> Atenção que o Aurélio estava a referir-se especialmente ao Sul.
> E realmente o  Sulhoje, amanhã e depois não terá tanta precipitação quanto isso, mas também acho pessimismo em excesso. Vai haver precipitação. E não é pouca
> 
> Nesta run GFS das 18 h 2ªfeira é bem molhada, até no algarve.
> ...



Não se trata disso .... o Stormy apenas presumo eu, utiliza a sinóptica para realizar as suas previsões embora não percebo onde vê ele a chuva no sul aqui na Quinta e Sexta.
Relativamente ao Sábado e Domingo se olhasse somente apenas á sinóptica também diria " Ena que belo fim de semana vou ter de chuva", só que consultando depois os modelos dos mapas de precipitação apercebemo-nos que não se trata de nada disso .....
Obvio que amanhã poderá estar diferente e esperemos bem que sim ... mas que seja para melhor, até os modelos em termos de previsão têm vindo a desenhar geralmente o mesmo, quando um prevê uma alteração os outros também prevêem ...
O Stormy tal como eu .. somos muitos "empolgativos" no que ao "mau tempo" diz respeito ...

E sim falava somente relativamente ao sul pois no resto do país mantinha-se mais ou menos igual !!

EDIT: Esta run das 18h ilustra aquilo que estava a dizer ... por mim já nem mexia mais !!


----------



## stormy (8 Nov 2011 às 23:11)

Eu faço a minha analise olhando para os modelos, para o maximo possivel de informação de modo a fazer prognosticos o mais validos possiveis....
Depois tambem vou utilizando alguma da experiencia que adquiri ao longo dos ultimos 3/4 anos e tambem aquela base climatologica/caracteristicas locais que tendem a influenciar o modo como uma sinoptica se reflecte ao certo tendo em conta as diferenças locais.

Por fim, tendo a abordar as previsões sempre com um grau de intensidade um pouco em excesso, prefiro sobreavaliar uma situação e falhar por defeito do que por excesso...assim as pessoas ficam mais preparadas...

A situação de 5f e 6f no Sul, Aurélio, é uma situação em que teremos um influxo seco e quente nos niveis médios..uma "capping layer", que actua como "panela de pressão", ou seja, cria um abiente de céu limpo que favorece o aquecimento diurno.
Tendo em conta que a temperatura subirá até perto dos 25ºC e há muita humidade, acho que teremos alguma instabilidade nesse dia.

O modelo não vê essa situação porque é um modelo global, não sabe ao certo o quanto vai aquecer na planicie alentejana e como não prevê grandes linhas de forçamento infere que não haverá precipitação.

Eu, por outro lado, sei que é possivel que a temperatura suba bastante, sei que há serras e que o ar que vem de sul contra as mesmas é rico em humidade, e como tambem acho que pode sempre haver um pouco mais de forçamento do que o previsto, ou pelo menos fenomenos mesoescalares ( os modelos podem sempre errar por 10km na posição do jet e isso já pode trazer grandes mudanças) que podem levar a instbailidade local e portanto, algumas trovoadas/aguaceiros dispersos.

Mas quando chegarmos lá mais perto e houver dados dos modelos de meso. ( mais detalhados) logo veremos como a coisa se vai comportar.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (8 Nov 2011 às 23:11)

O que vem direito a Peniche?


----------



## Teles (8 Nov 2011 às 23:15)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> O que vem direito a Peniche?


Nada a não ser que Peniche fique abaixo de Lisboa


----------



## stormy (8 Nov 2011 às 23:16)

Estão boas células a SW, deverão entrar em terra numa faixa entre Peniche e Sines ao longo das proximas horas.
Como são células embebidas num fluxo muito quente e humido não teremos grandes possibilidades de granizo nem actividade electrica intensa...mas podem ocorrer precipitações localmente muito fortes assim como rajadas de vento localmente intensas.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (8 Nov 2011 às 23:18)

Por enquanto muito calmo





stormy disse:


> Estão boas células a SW, deverão entrar em terra numa faixa entre Peniche e Sines ao longo das proximas horas.
> Como são células embebidas num fluxo muito quente e humido não teremos grandes possibilidades de granizo nem actividade electrica intensa...mas podem ocorrer precipitações localmente muito fortes assim como rajadas de vento localmente intensas.


----------



## cornudo (8 Nov 2011 às 23:20)

Nuno_1010 disse:


> O que vem direito a Peniche?



onde posso acompanhar este radar?


----------



## Nuno_1010 (8 Nov 2011 às 23:23)

http://www.meteo-mc.fr/satellite-ir-anime-eu.php


cornudo disse:


> onde posso acompanhar este radar?


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2011 às 23:25)

Esta pequena linha pode dar que falar. Parece-me ser aguaceiros muito intensos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Nov 2011 às 00:44)

sei que o inverno ainda nao começou mas ao ver a grecia com temperaturas maximas de 0ºc e 4ºc fico...
ao ver os modelos nada de especial a nivel de frio parece que este ano vai ser muito identico ao do ano passado..


----------



## Stinger (9 Nov 2011 às 00:50)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> sei que o inverno ainda nao começou mas ao ver a grecia com temperaturas maximas de 0ºc e 4ºc fico...
> ao ver os modelos nada de especial a nivel de frio parece que este ano vai ser muito identico ao do ano passado..



Ainda é cedo para se falar em frio , lá para dezembro/ janeiro ai sim , e com alguma sorte cair neve como os ultimos anos no litoral


----------



## meteo (9 Nov 2011 às 01:34)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> sei que o inverno ainda nao começou mas ao ver a grecia com temperaturas maximas de 0ºc e 4ºc fico...
> ao ver os modelos nada de especial a nivel de frio parece que este ano vai ser muito identico ao do ano passado..



Frio em Novembro? Frio a sério(generalizado chegando ao Litoral) em Portugal costuma ser a partir de Dezembro. Até lá vamos ter o que de melhor pode haver neste mês:chuva e aqui ou ali trovoadas! A partir de ontem( Terça-Feira) e nos próximos 8 dias deve chover quase todos os dias,com bons acumulados,e grande vendaval de Sul previsto para o Fim-de-Semana.
Temos Outono


----------



## Stinger (9 Nov 2011 às 01:51)

meteo disse:


> Frio em Novembro? Frio a sério(generalizado chegando ao Litoral) em Portugal costuma ser a partir de Dezembro. Até lá vamos ter o que de melhor pode haver neste mês:chuva e aqui ou ali trovoadas! A partir de ontem( Terça-Feira) e nos próximos 8 dias deve chover quase todos os dias,com bons acumulados,e grande vendaval de Sul previsto para o Fim-de-Semana.
> Temos Outono



Nem mais , já tinha saudades deste cheirinho , destes dias xoxos 

Outono no seu esplendor 

E lisboa sempre com as festas da trovoada


----------



## Aurélio (9 Nov 2011 às 09:45)

Bom dia depois de olhar a todos os modelos o que posso dizer é que mais um dia passou e encontra-se enormes diferenças em todos os modelos, ou se quiserem, pequenas diferenças estão a fazer enormes diferenças nos modelos !!

Mesmo no GFS na situação a 96h creio, nos membros chega-se a encontrar uma diferença de cerca de quase 10 hpa, e depois no fim de semana então nem se fala.
Comparando todos os modelos mesmo no fim de semana encontra-se ainda enormes diferenças mesmo no Sábado, e depois no medio longo prazo depois de Segunda então nem se fala .....


----------



## trovoadas (9 Nov 2011 às 11:32)

O GFS já coloca um Domingo e Segunda feira bastante chuvosos um pouco por todo o país, mas mais no sul, já o ECMWF coloca mais precipitação entre sexta e Domingo principalmente em todo o litoral oeste com algumas incurções pelo interior. 
Basicamente segundo o ECMWF a fronteira de Portugal com Espanha fica a delimitar a precipitação na península, sendo em parte do "oriente" Português no geral fraca principalmente no extremo nordeste e extremo sudeste.
A precipitação esta prometida para grande parte do país, uns dias mais de um lado outros noutro a começar já no dia de hoje. 
De resto para mim acho que é uma previsão complicada de se fazer, acho que nesta situação tem de ser analisado um dia de cada vez, uma vez que não vai ser uma situação daquelas frente típicas que varrem a penísula até ao Mediterrêneo.


----------



## stormy (9 Nov 2011 às 12:45)

trovoadas disse:


> O GFS já coloca um Domingo e Segunda feira bastante chuvosos um pouco por todo o país, mas mais no sul, já o ECMWF coloca mais precipitação entre sexta e Domingo principalmente em todo o litoral oeste com algumas incurções pelo interior.
> Basicamente segundo o ECMWF a fronteira de Portugal com Espanha fica a delimitar a precipitação na península, sendo em parte do "oriente" Português no geral fraca principalmente no extremo nordeste e extremo sudeste.
> A precipitação esta prometida para grande parte do país, uns dias mais de um lado outros noutro a começar já no dia de hoje.
> De resto para mim acho que é uma previsão complicada de se fazer, acho que nesta situação tem de ser analisado um dia de cada vez, uma vez que não vai ser uma situação daquelas frente típicas que varrem a penísula até ao Mediterrêneo.



Mais chuva dirige-se para o litoral e interior sul.
A norte de Sintra-Estrela a chuva virá mais tarde, com a chegada de uma nova perturbação de oeste.


----------



## Zapiao (10 Nov 2011 às 00:18)

O meteociel na run das 18h mete chuva amanha, os meteogramas deste forum nao metem nada


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2011 às 09:03)

E mais uma vez o ECM voltou a vencer como sempre a levou a sua avante reduzindo a precipitação na Madeira a migalhas e aqui pro sul temos chuva no Domingo e aguaceiros na Segunda Feira !!
Um resumo da ultima actualização dos modelos numa altura em que já não acredito em reviravoltas !!

Sexta Feira: Chuva matinal no norte e ausencia de chuva a sul;
Sabado: Chuva matinal no norte ausencia de chuva a sul;
Domingo: Chuva por vezes forte, mas muito menos face ao que chegou a ser modelado ontem;
Segunda: Aguaceiros;
Terça até ... : Aguaceiros dispersos.

Portanto de tanta treta que os modelos deram, sobrou um dia de chuva e outro de aguaceiros. Enfim .....


----------



## stormy (10 Nov 2011 às 09:19)

Situação de vento forte e chuva por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada a partir da tarde de Sabado até á tarde de Domingo.
Teremos no litoral oeste uma situação de fluxo de S com rajadas que podem fixar-se entre os 80 e os 100km.h.

Nos proximos dias mantem-sea instabilidade, a norte com a passagem de linhas de instabilidade, e a sul com maior dependencia do aquecimento diurno.
No Domingo e 2f a instabilidade será mais forte e generalizada.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2011 às 10:09)

Ora sai mais um corte por favor ... isto é como a Troika é sempre a cortar !!


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2011 às 11:35)

Incrivel, como pode isto ter mudado tanto em 24 horas !!

Os modelos são realmente incriveis, temos que aprender a ver a realidade em vez da ficção ... e o que mostram a mais de 96 horas nomeadamente em precipitação é apenas ficção .... assim sendo esperar por alguma super-célula que se forme, pois neste momento será mais uns dias iguais a qualquer outro !!

Mesmo a longo prazo parece estar tudo a desmoronar-se igual a um castelo de cartas !!


----------



## vitamos (10 Nov 2011 às 12:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Incrivel, como pode isto ter mudado tanto em 24 horas !!
> 
> Os modelos são realmente incriveis, temos que aprender a ver a realidade em vez da ficção ... e o que mostram a mais de 96 horas nomeadamente em precipitação é apenas ficção .... assim sendo esperar por alguma super-célula que se forme, pois neste momento será mais uns dias iguais a qualquer outro !!
> 
> Mesmo a longo prazo parece estar tudo a desmoronar-se igual a um castelo de cartas !!



Em termos de sinóptica continuo a  ver o GFS com depressão atrás de depressão... O ECM idem... 

Praticamente todos os membros do ensemble do GFS colocam precipitação até ao fim da previsão.

Mesmo em Faro continuam previstos por leitura simples do output do GFS 28mm para o fim de semana.

Ainda há uns tempos tudo se queixava da falta de chuva... Agora que está um cenário de chuva quase todos os dias continua a não chegar.......

Vá lá, um bocadinho de bom senso... Não vejo motivos para tanto desespero quando tudo está tão composto...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2011 às 14:04)

Aurélio disse:


> E mais uma vez o ECM voltou a vencer como sempre a levou a sua avante reduzindo a precipitação na Madeira a migalhas e aqui pro sul temos chuva no Domingo e aguaceiros na Segunda Feira !!
> Um resumo da ultima actualização dos modelos numa altura em que já não acredito em reviravoltas !!
> 
> Sexta Feira: Chuva matinal no norte e ausencia de chuva a sul;
> ...



O GFS é bom para ficar-se desiludido, ainda há dias davam precipitação acima dos 100 mm, isso sim é animação passou para pouco menos de 30 mm e ainda vai tirar mais. O ECM é que acerta e basta seguir o Foreca que a precipitação nunca iria para lá de 2ªfeira no Algarve. Céu nublado e plena pasmaceira. Ainda vem é o calor de São Martinho, hoje apesar de estar nublado está calor e abafado. 

Aurélio, nós queremos é uma cut-off, ali a SW de Sagres isso sim nos anima e podemos ver algo de jeito.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2011 às 14:16)

Previsão para domingo, 13 de novembro de 2011

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, *por vezes forte em especial no litoral*.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) do quadrante sul, com rajadas
da ordem dos 70 km/h no litoral, soprando forte a muito forte
(50 a 70 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima e pequena descida da máxima.

Fonte: IM


----------



## stormy (10 Nov 2011 às 14:49)

A situação de Sab/Dom é uma situação a seguir com cuidado, os modelos preveem todod uma situação quase explosiva da depressão a SW, com cavamento da ordem dos 15Hpa/24h.

A analise do canal de vapor de agua do NHC ( http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-wv.html ) mostra o transporte para a nossa região de uma massa de ar tropical extensa e em varios niveis da atmosfera, vinda na circulação conjunta de um anticiclone no oeste de africa e de uma perturbação em altura centrada a NE das Antilhas.
Esta massa de ar muito energético vai-se encontrar com uma short-wave que é basicamente uma perturbação do jet polar, essa perturbação vem carregada de ar frio e gerará uma area de frontogenese ao interagir com o ar muito quente que circula na borda leste do grande cavado que agora ´se extende até á Madeira.

Este contexto sinóptico pode levar a uma situação de forte ciclogenese com bastante precipitação numa faixa que vai entre Marrocos e a Irlanda.
Tambem, claro, uma situação de ventos fortes com rajadas acima dos 100km.h.
Como é costume ás nossas latitudes, estas frentes são frentes nas quais se concentra grande actividade convectiva, alimentada por aguas subtropicais e por um ambiente atmosferico caracterizado por advecção de ar quente , como tal é dificil aos modelos prever ao certo a precipitação e o comportamento que a frente/depressão tomarão.
A questão da convecção tambem é outra coisa a ver....há condições para alguma organização destas células, pelo que podemos ter uma repetição daquelas situações em que uma ou duas células acabam por gerar ventos localmente muito intensos, assim como chuva/granizo.


----------



## amando96 (10 Nov 2011 às 16:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> e ainda vai tirar mais.



Parece o governo 

*Enganei-me no tópico, era para estar no seguimento sul...*


----------



## Agreste (10 Nov 2011 às 18:07)

Estranha opção em colocar um persistente anticiclone centrado na escandinávia nos prazos mais largos. Assim vamos arrefecer rapidamente, não por irradiação (não temos cá um anticiclone que faça esse trabalho) mas porque o frio que se instalará na europa central será transportado para cá por sucessivas correntes de leste enquanto esta situação durar...

Já tivemos um periodo animador de precipitação. Agora precisamos de arrefecer.


----------



## Snifa (10 Nov 2011 às 18:07)

Não percebo porque se "queixam" tanto... até parece que não tem chovido, bons eventos é o que temos tido nos últimos dias, um pouco de Norte a Sul...agora se não calham exactamente em "cima da nossa porta" isso é outra coisa...

as previsões do IM para os próximos dias são animadoras , senão vejamos:


*Previsão para 6ª feira, 11 de novembro de 2011
*
*Regiões a norte do alinhamento montanhoso Sintra - Estrela:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte até final da manhã, em especial
no litoral.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul,
soprando forte (40 a 55 km/h) e com rajadas da ordem dos
70 km/h nas terras altas até ao início da tarde.*

Regiões a sul do alinhamento montanhoso Sintra - Estrela:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, com boas abertas na região Sul.
Períodos de chuva, sendo fraca na região Sul.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima na região Sul.

Grande Lisboa:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Grande Porto:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul.


*Previsão para sábado, 12 de novembro de 2011
*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas durante a tarde.
Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes.
*A partir do final da tarde, períodos de chuva no litoral oeste.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sueste, tornando-se forte
(35 a 50 km/h) no litoral, com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte a muito forte (50 a 70 km/h)
de sul com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h.*
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

*Previsão para domingo, 13 de novembro de 2011
*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte em especial no litoral.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) do quadrante sul, com rajadas
da ordem dos 70 km/h no litoral, soprando forte a muito forte
(50 a 70 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h nas terras altas.*
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima e pequena descida da máxima.

Portanto " animação meteorológica " não vai faltar nos próximos dias...claro que estas previsões estão sujeitas a alterações, e a realidade poderá não ser exactamente assim como está previsto, mas na altura logo se vê..

Para amanhã, e segundo GFS 12 z uma frente de actividade razoável vai entrar pelo Noroeste...afectando em particular o Minho e Douro Litoral...


----------



## stormy (10 Nov 2011 às 19:16)

E cada run que passa torna a coisa mais confusa...
Temos modelos que não fazem da depressão de Sabado nada de especial, outros cavam-na explosivamente aos 980hpa, uns metem-na mais perto outros mais longe.

De uma coisa tenho a certeza, a depressão será forte, pelo que me inclino para a solução dos modelos que a cavam entre os 995 e os 985hpa.
Quanto á posição, deverá passar a oeste...a distancia ainda é muito variavel segundo os modelos para se ter alguma certeza..


A questão da posição exata depende do comportamento da dorsal Atlantica, que por sua vez depende da TS Sean e do seu comportamento ao entrar em transição extratropical a SE da Terra nova...portanto..para já há muitas variaveis em questão.

...................

Partindo do pressuposto que vamos ter uma depressão a oeste com 985 a 995hpa saltam duas hipoteses para o dia de Sabado.

-Hipotese "calma", em que teriamos apenas uma banda mais activa no litoral oeste, onde occoreriam aguaceiros/trovoadas localmente mais intensos.
O resto do Pais manter-se-ia com céu pouco nublado e uma situação deventos moderados a fortes de SE/S.
Poderiam haver algumas trovoadas no interior Sul ou em alguns pontos do interior Centro durante a tarde.

-Hipotese "séria", em que a depressão passaria mais perto de terra, lançando uma serie de bandas convectivas intensas...e segundo a analise do Lightningwizard...não seriam nada de estranhar células organizadas com ventos fortes e muita chuva.
O pais seria todo afectado, mas o Litoral continuaria a ser a parte mais atingida...ventos fortes de S com rajadas acima dos 100km.h, chuvas fortes, trovoadas...uma situação a merecer bastante atenção e a requerir bastante cuidado.

*Esta depressão passe no mar ou em terra terá na sua area de influencia caracteristicas susceptiveis para a ocorrencia de fenomenos extremos.*

Quanto ao Domingo e 2a feira...quer a depressão passe mais perto ou longe de terra no Sabdo, a sua frente inevitavelmente chegará cá..
Portanto para o Domingo teremos a passagem de uma frente bastante activa...
Atraz desta frente virá uma depressão em altura, portanto o pós-frontal será igualmente activo e durará até 2f..com as tipicas trovoadas e aguaceiros..bandas de instabilidade..etc
Dada a manutenção do fluxo de S/SW continuaria a entrar uma massa de ar relativamente quente e humida, pelo que o efeito do pós-frontal será incrementado.


----------



## Nonnu (10 Nov 2011 às 20:26)

off topic

alguem tem as cartas de superficie tipo as gfs do temporal que originou as cheios no alentejo (funcheira,castro verde) salvo erro em 1997 ?

obrigado.

em relacao ao fim de semana, eu sou muito estranho na minha avaliacao em relacao a ventos e chuvas, por isso nunca dou a minha opniao aqui no forum, prefiro ler...
mas ja que estou a colocar esta menssagem...

acho que em portugal o tempo é relativamente brando, e apesar de eu ser um admirador de forças dantescas, conssidero que para o bem de todos nos... ainda bem que temos este clima...

e tambem acho que o que nos conssideramos em portugal ventos fortes e chuva forte... em outros locais do mundo isto seria apenas vento e chuva... pois vento e chuva forte realmente....

mas volto a frisar que ainda bem que assim é...

embora eu como grande adepto... para mim sonho em um dia ver algo como o que aconteeu em 1942 ou entao as famosas chuvas de e salvo erro 1967. espero nao me ter enganado nas datas.

eu sou do barreiro e realmente quando era miudo me lembro que os invernos por aqui alagavam mesmo isto tudo no barreiro, e os ventos eram muitas vezes na casa dos 120 e 130 kmh...

espero que nao se aborrecam cmg por este off topic meu...

um abraço a todos, e despeço-me dizendo que sai para trabalhar na quarta feira de manha as 05:20h e realmente a essa hra sim, era realmente chuva que caia, as estradas aqui no barreiro era rios... mas durou apenas uns 20 minutos.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2011 às 20:29)

Nonnu disse:


> off topic
> 
> alguem tem as cartas de superficie tipo as gfs do temporal que originou as cheios no alentejo (funcheira,castro verde) salvo erro em 1997 ?
> 
> obrigado.



Presumo que seja isto:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...losiva-de-5-6-de-novembro-de-1997-a-1151.html


----------



## stormy (10 Nov 2011 às 20:50)

Amanhã uma linha de instabilidade, com algumas células convectivas associadas, mater-se-há estacionada entre a Area Metropolitana de Lisboa, para NE, até á zona de Trás os montes.

Esta linha está associada á entrada de uma massa de ar quente vinda de S e ao "choque" com ar mais frio a N/NW, teremos um dia com bastante chuva, possivelmente alguma trovoada, especialmente na zona de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo/Ribatejo.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Nov 2011 às 21:14)

stormy disse:


> Amanhã uma linha de instabilidade, com algumas células convectivas associadas, mater-se-há estacionada entre a Area Metropolitana de Lisboa, para NE, até á zona de Trás os montes.
> 
> Esta linha está associada á entrada de uma massa de ar quente vinda de S e ao "choque" com ar mais frio a N/NW, teremos um dia com bastante chuva, possivelmente alguma trovoada, especialmente na zona de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo/Ribatejo.



Essa linha de instabilidade está já formada no Oceano ou ainda se vai formar ?


----------



## stormy (10 Nov 2011 às 21:16)

AndréFrade disse:


> Essa linha de instabilidade está já formada no Oceano ou ainda se vai formar ?



Essa linha vai-se formar a partir da frente que está agora a NW


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Nov 2011 às 21:18)

stormy disse:


> Essa linha vai-se formar a partir da frente que está agora a NW



Já agora, com os dados adquiridos a linha irá-se formar sensivelmente entre que horas ? Obrigado


----------



## rfilipeg (10 Nov 2011 às 21:18)

stormy disse:


> Essa linha vai-se formar a partir da frente que está agora a NW



E vai afetar o litoral norte?


----------



## stormy (10 Nov 2011 às 21:22)

rfilipeg disse:


> E vai afetar o litoral norte?



A frente vai, nas proximas horas.
Depois a linha de instabilidade vai-se formar a partir dela e reactivar a actividade convectiva na região da AML-vale do Tejo durante praticamente o dia todo.


----------



## rfilipeg (10 Nov 2011 às 21:27)

stormy disse:


> A frente vai, nas proximas horas.
> Depois a linha de instabilidade vai-se formar a partir dela e reactivar a actividade convectiva na região da AML-vale do Tejo durante praticamente o dia todo.



Ok. Obrigado e pelo que percebi, essa frente de instabilidade não irá afetar o litoral norte, estou correto?


----------



## DRC (10 Nov 2011 às 21:28)

rfilipeg disse:


> Ok. Obrigado e pelo que percebi, essa frente de instabilidade não irá afetar o litoral norte, estou correto?



A frente afectará principalmente o Minho e Douro Litoral e após isso, de acordo com o Stormy vai formar-se uma linha de instabilidade a afectar a Área Metropolitana de Lisboa e a zona do Vale do Tejo.


----------



## rfilipeg (10 Nov 2011 às 21:29)

DRC disse:


> A frente afectará principalmente o Minho e Douro Litoral e após isso, de acordo com o Stormy vai formar-se uma linha de instabilidade a afectar a Área Metropolitana de Lisboa e a zona do Vale do Tejo.



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Nov 2011 às 22:31)

E para já o Gfs a colar se ao ecmwf!

Puderá ser um Prenúncio da posição e intensidade exacta da depressão?







Run das 18z


----------



## Aurélio (11 Nov 2011 às 09:55)

Bom dia ... a meteorologista de serviço hoje na RTP disse que a chuva de Domingo está ainda pendente do equilibrio de forças entre a depressão a Oeste de Portugal e o potente anticiclone continental que curiosamente creio que ninguém ainda tinha falado nele relativamente a esta situação quando este é que é o ponto central disto tudo !!
Ou seja, ela ainda está muito relutante no que ao Domingo diz respeito e isto quando já só estamos a 48 horas de distância e é este tipo de situações em que se passa do 80 para o 8 em menos de nada que deitam abaixo qualquer previsão sazonal !!!


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Nov 2011 às 12:12)

Bom dia

De facto, numa análise mais cuidada das saídas dos modelos entre 24h e 72h, há que ter calma e perceber que a situação não está fácil de "digerir".
O posicionamento do anticiclone no centro europeu pode inviabilizar a aproximação da depressão do nosso território.

Certo para já é que teremos chuva\precipitação, uma vez que teremos uma frente fria a atravessar o continente. Aqui a minha aposta vai para um acumulado superior na regiões do litoral centro e sul.
Mas a quantidade dela irá depender de vários fatores já aqui explicados pelo Stormy.

Quanto ao cavamento da dita depressão, teremos de esperar e seguir em "nowcasting" (seguimento em tempo real). O GFS e o ECMWF não cavam muito, para já dão apenas 990 hPa; mesmo assim, se este cavamento for rápido e junto à península, pode provocar vento fortes (para já o IM prevê esta situação)

Para quem está descrente: calma! Hoje começa oficiosamente o inverno...o S. Martinho é o operário de serviço do S. Pedro. O frio é lançado ao nosso território pela sua mão e a chuva por ele abençoada.

Ditos no *S. Martinho*:


Pelo S. Martinho, deixa a *água* p'ró vinho.
Pelo São Martinho, bebe o bom vinho e deixa a *água* para o moinho.
Se o *Inverno* não erra caminho, tê-lo-ei pelo S. Martinho.
Mesmo que perdido no caminho, chega o *Inverno* pelo S. Martinho.


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2011 às 16:02)

Mais uma run fresquinha do GFS...
Aproxima mais a depressão, amanhã, colocando-a a uns 250km a W de Lisboa pelas 12h locais.
Teremos uma situação de ventos fortes de S/SE, com rajadas a superar os 100km.h na faixa costeira ocidental e nas terras altas.

*Devido á entrada de ar seco nos niveis médios, nomeademente no Interior, teremos uma grande inibição convectiva, que só será contrabalançada caso exista um grande aquecimento diurno e tambem caso haja uma boa penetração de ar tropical nos niveis baixos.
Não é de esperar muita actividade a não ser Vento pelo menos até meio da tarde.*

A partir das 15h, o aquecimento diurno verificado, assim como a aproximação de uma região instavel em altura associada a uma banda convectiva pré frontal rica em humidade, poderemos ter um agravamento do estado do tempo.
A Frente será  muito activa, pelo que a partir da tarde de Sabado assistiremos  a um agravamento do estado do tempo com a formação de células convectivas intensas que afectarão todo o litoral oeste, mas terão maior potencial severo na faixa litoral a Sul do C Carvoeiro.
Durante a noite o avaçar da instabilidade para o interior será gradual, mantendo-se uma situação de algum risco convectivo.

O Domingo será caracterizado pela aproximação de uma bolsa fria pós frontal vinda de Oeste, teremos  a manutenção da instabilidade com aguaceiros e trovoadas por vezes fortes e favorecidos pela presença de um fluxo de S/SW quente e humido.
Mais uma vez, o litoral oeste será a zona mais afectada.

Na segunda feira poderemos ter um dia ainda semelhante ao Domingo, com a passagem de linhas de instabilidade associadas a uma depressão com forte expressão em altura centrada a oeste da peninsula.


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2011 às 16:54)

Tal como sempre referi, a situação actual da AO/NAO não premitirá um periodo de bloqueio significativo, e a nivel sazonal ( para os proximos meses), as teleconexões vão tambem a meu ver contra esse tipo de padrão.

O GFS12z hoje confirma a tendencia, e começa a criar um novo periodo de circulação zonal que a meu ver durará cerca de 2 semanas.
AA a SW, temperaturas  próximas á média, mas sempre com a possibildade de ciclos de instabilidade ocasional com a passagem de nucleos depressionarios/frentes vindos do Atlantico, situação similar á que vivemos  no final de Outubro e inicio deste mês..

Vislumbro apesar de tudo, a possibilidade de uma situação mais bloqueada para o fim deste mês ou inicio de Dezembro...no que vai dar?..não sei, mas há a possibilidade de um evento de chuvas intensas seguido de um periodo mais frio e anticiclonico.


----------



## David sf (11 Nov 2011 às 21:12)

stormy disse:


> Tal como sempre referi, a situação actual da AO/NAO não premitirá um periodo de bloqueio significativo, e a nivel sazonal ( para os proximos meses), as teleconexões vão tambem a meu ver contra esse tipo de padrão.
> 
> O GFS12z hoje confirma a tendencia, e começa a criar um novo periodo de circulação zonal que a meu ver durará cerca de 2 semanas.
> AA a SW, temperaturas  próximas á média, mas sempre com a possibildade de ciclos de instabilidade ocasional com a passagem de nucleos depressionarios/frentes vindos do Atlantico, situação similar á que vivemos  no final de Outubro e inicio deste mês..
> ...



Vamos ver, para já a run operacional do GFS é um outlier quente, acredito no desbloqueio a partir de meados da próxima semana, e alguns dias (cerca de uma semana) de circulação zonal, agora a posição da dorsal sobre a PI, que prevê a operacional do GFS, é muito duvidosa.


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Nov 2011 às 03:08)

[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

 A nuvem macho , indiferente à presença de outras nuvens, abeirou-se da nuvem fêmea , baixou-lhe os “cirrus opacos” , arrancou-lhe os “tapa-cúmulus”, abraçou-a nos “estratus” , beijou-a no “cumulonimbus”, e aqui vai disto que amo-te e que se lixe quem estiver a ver.
 A nuvem fêmea , ainda mais ousada , deixando tudo acontecer, diz que sem trovoada, isto ,pouco ou quase nada, lhe vai parecer. Quer mais empenho ; 
……….Foto minha aos inúmeros casais que esta noite , nos céus, vão fazê-lo , uns seguros no desempenho, outros com muitas dúvidas no seu empenho, todos, sem protecção. Sabendo que a duração completa da gestação nas nuvens, não é de meses, mas sim de algumas horas,  é fácil imaginar o "tempo"  que aí vem...


----------



## B84 (12 Nov 2011 às 08:49)

Storm Forecast
Valid: Sat 12 Nov 2011 06:00 to Sun 13 Nov 2011 06:00 UTC
Issued: Sat 12 Nov 2011 06:55
Forecaster: VAN DER VELDE
Level 1 and 2 were issued for the Atlantic region near the Portuguese coast mainly for severe convective wind gusts and tornadoes.

SYNOPSIS and DISCUSSION

A low pressure area with an unstable airmass west of the Iberian peninsula moves to the north. Its cold front may come close to the Portuguese coast. Strong flow is predicted with 1-3 km mean speeds of 25 m/s in a large area, up to 40 m/s over sea. Storm propagation and shear vector will be mostly along the orientation of the front, which enhances a linear convective mode with several bowing segments with severe wind gusts and embedded or sometimes isolated supercells, as a result of strong deep layer shear and storm-relative helicity values over 300 m2/s2. Low level shear in excess of 15 m/s 0-1 km is supportive of tornadoes. At night the front is predicted to drag along the coast with locally large precipitation sums.

www.estofex.org


----------



## c.bernardino (12 Nov 2011 às 08:57)

a frente estaciona na costa ocidental da PI durante 24h.
Segundo o metoffice a frente só começa a avançar sobre a peninsula na madrugada de domingo para segunda.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stormy (12 Nov 2011 às 11:06)

Como já se nota perfeitamente, toda a depressão está envolta numa banda convectiva muito intensa, com vigorosas células no seu seio.

O dia de hoje será relativamente calmo...salientando-se apenas o vento forte e as temperaturas bastante agradaveis.
No entanto, a partir da tarde, com o aquecimento diurno a atingir o climax e com a frente a aproximar-se espero que, nomeadamente na costa oeste e de um modo geral na região Sul se começem a formar algumas células.

Durante a noite de hoje e o dia de amanhã teremos aquela frente a progredir muito lentamente para leste, resultando em actividade convectiva intensa com muita chuva e vento.

Amanhã uma bolsa de ar frio em altura será arrastada deste Oeste para as proximidades do território peninsular, reforçando o fenómeno de frontogenese e causando a entrada de sucessivas linhas de instabilidade sobre Portugal continental, permanecendo a zona costeira e o Sul as regiões mais afectadas, já que o interior norte e centro em principio serão afectados indirectamente pelos restos dos sistemas convectivos e por fenomenos de precipitação orografica eventualmente moderada a forte e pressistente dado o caracter tropical/subtropical da massa de ar á superficie.

Sengunda feira e até Terça feira ao inicio da tarde teremos uma situação similar, com a cut-off/cavado quase estrangulado a oeste expressando-se á superficie, e um fluxo instavel de SW/WSW.

Na minha opinião esta noite e o dia de Domingo serão os periodos mais favoraveis a actividade localmente severa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Nov 2011 às 11:49)

stormy disse:


> Como já se nota perfeitamente, toda a depressão está envolta numa banda convectiva muito intensa, com vigorosas células no seu seio.
> 
> O dia de hoje será relativamente calmo...salientando-se apenas o vento forte e as temperaturas bastante agradaveis.
> No entanto, a partir da tarde, com o aquecimento diurno a atingir o climax e com a frente a aproximar-se espero que, nomeadamente na costa oeste e de um modo geral na região Sul se começem a formar algumas células.
> ...



Aqui na zona de Faro/Olhão, não vejo nada de muito especial, só tirando a chuva na madrugada de 2ªfeira, de resto, amanhã e vendo tanto o GFS como o ECM não prevêem nada. A zona do Barlavento, mais propriamente Sagres é que pode ver mais alguma coisa. Aqui, na minha zona, o ECM prevê sol com nuvens amanhã, por isso, está bom é para ir passear à beira-mar. Para mim, a zona mais afectada será Lisboa e Setúbal.

O GFS só prevê 23 mm e falta mais algumas runs para tirar mais um pouco, não é mais que uma simples passagem de uma frente e tão normal nesta altura do ano, aqui pela zona central/sotavento do Algarve.


----------



## Reportorio (12 Nov 2011 às 13:14)

Força pessoal com essas análises, vejo que sabem da matéria eu ainda sou um curioso interessado. Gosto dos vossos comentários.


----------



## Geiras (12 Nov 2011 às 13:35)

Level 1 and 2 were issued for the Atlantic region near the Portuguese coast mainly for severe convective wind gusts and tornadoes.



> A low pressure area with an unstable airmass west of the Iberian peninsula moves to the north. Its cold front may come close to the Portuguese coast. Strong flow is predicted with 1-3 km mean speeds of 25 m/s in a large area, up to 40 m/s over sea. Storm propagation and shear vector will be mostly along the orientation of the front, which enhances a linear convective mode with several bowing segments with severe wind gusts and embedded or sometimes isolated supercells, as a result of strong deep layer shear and storm-relative helicity values over 300 m2/s2. Low level shear in excess of 15 m/s 0-1 km is supportive of tornadoes. At night the front is predicted to drag along the coast with locally large precipitation sums.


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2011 às 14:05)

Pelo satélite já está em formação uma linha/frente de instabilidade com várias células a oeste, e progredindo para Nordeste, ou NNE, acompanhando também a deslocação da depressão,esta linha/frente será deverá continuar a crescer nas próximas horas, e será responsável pela chuva forte em especial no Litoral:


----------



## Fantkboy (12 Nov 2011 às 15:52)

Isto está com muito bom aspecto!







Muito energético


----------



## rfilipeg (12 Nov 2011 às 15:55)

Eu aposto que quando chegar aqui ao litoral norte já não há-de dar em nada. É sempre, para não variar.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Nov 2011 às 15:57)

Uma pergunta, quando é que se espera que o AO/NAO fiquem negativos dado que ambos tem estado 99% dos dias com indice positivo, e os próximos 15 dias prometem tornar-se cada vez mais positivos !!

Pronto em relação aos modelos ... pronto vem aí alguma chuvinha ...


----------



## Aurélio (12 Nov 2011 às 15:58)

rfilipeg disse:


> Eu aposto que quando chegar aqui ao litoral norte já não há-de dar em nada. É sempre, para não variar.



Sim claro porque no Norte não tem chovido nada .. onde tem chovido é no sul
Enfim .. nunca estão contentes com nada !!


----------



## rfilipeg (12 Nov 2011 às 16:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim claro porque no Norte não tem chovido nada .. onde tem chovido é no sul
> Enfim .. nunca estão contentes com nada !!



Eu estou me a referir a nível de intensidade dos eventos. Lisboa é o que tem levado com quase, senão, quase todos os eventos com mais severidade. Ainda dizem que não chove no sul.


----------



## Geiras (12 Nov 2011 às 16:07)

Levam os eventos meteorológicos como uma recompensa para o que a humanidade fez ao longo do ano?!


----------



## João Sousa (12 Nov 2011 às 16:11)

rfilipeg disse:


> Eu estou me a referir a nível de intensidade dos eventos. Lisboa é o que tem levado com quase, senão, quase todos os eventos com mais severidade. Ainda dizem que não chove no sul.



Off topic: Epah parem lá com a "conversa da tanga"

Coloco a questão, para quando a bela de uma entrada bem siberiana aqui para o interior centro e norte?

Cumprimentos


----------



## luicchi (12 Nov 2011 às 17:46)

???


----------



## Minho (12 Nov 2011 às 18:01)

Continua impressionante a quantidade descargas a 100/200 km da costa


----------



## c.bernardino (12 Nov 2011 às 18:04)

luicchi disse:


> ???



(In?) felizmente essa instabilidade não deve chegar a território com a intensidade agora observada. o perigo é formar uma dessas células que atravesse o território. É local, sim, mas perigoso.
Fomos alertados para esse perigo.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2011 às 18:04)

João Sousa disse:


> Off topic: Epah parem lá com a "conversa da tanga"
> 
> Coloco a questão, para quando a bela de uma entrada bem siberiana aqui para o interior centro e norte?
> 
> Cumprimentos




Só Deus sabe, o frio este ano anda longe.



c.bernardino disse:


> (In?) felizmente essa instabilidade não deve chegar a território com a intensidade agora observada. o perigo é formar uma dessas células que atravesse o território. É local, sim, mas perigoso.
> Fomos alertados para esse perigo.



Na minha modesta opnião chove forte nas Berlengas e no Cabo da Roca


----------



## DRC (12 Nov 2011 às 19:22)

Células a entrar em terra, infelizmente a Norte daqui.
E não parece haver mais nebulosidade interessante, ainda se irá formar?


----------



## João Sousa (12 Nov 2011 às 19:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Só Deus sabe, o frio este ano anda longe.
> 
> 
> 
> Na minha modesta opnião chove forte nas Berlengas e no Cabo da Roca



Obrigado Mário, mas não são lá grandes noticias! 
Estamos por isso no dominio do esotérico! loool


----------



## c.bernardino (12 Nov 2011 às 19:58)

É impressão minha ou o radar de coruche... foi-se?



bolas, agora que estamos em nowcasting


----------



## Geiras (12 Nov 2011 às 20:11)

c.bernardino disse:


> É impressão minha ou o radar de coruche... foi-se?
> 
> 
> 
> bolas, agora que estamos em nowcasting



Usa o da reflectividade!


----------



## shli30396 (12 Nov 2011 às 20:49)

Geiras disse:


> Usa o da reflectividade!



Peço desculpa por colocar esta questão neste tópico  de modelos, mas qual a diferença entre o radar normal e o de reflectividade? Qual será o mais fiável?


----------



## c.bernardino (12 Nov 2011 às 21:38)

shli30396 disse:


> Peço desculpa por colocar esta questão neste tópico  de modelos, mas qual a diferença entre o radar normal e o de reflectividade? Qual será o mais fiável?



Eu não percebi o Geiras...
não há um radar da refletividade e outro da precipitação.
os valores da refletividade tb não estão a ser atualizados. 
Penso eu de que....
(corrijam se eu estiver enganado... radares não são a minha "praia")
Conheço o Geiras e sei que a sugestão dele não foi por mal, de certeza.
Mas algo corre mal em Coruche.

azar. vemos pela Galiza e por Loulé. 
O pessoald o centro do pais é que está pior.


----------



## Geiras (12 Nov 2011 às 21:55)

c.bernardino disse:


> Eu não percebi o Geiras...
> não há um radar da refletividade e outro da precipitação.
> os valores da refletividade tb não estão a ser atualizados.
> Penso eu de que....
> ...



As imagens da reflectividade são do mesmo radar (Coruche), eu sei, mas na altura pareceu-me que estas estavam a ser actualizadas, mas afinal enganei-me  Peço desculpa 

Quanto à tua pergunta shli30396, não sou a pessoa mais indicada para te responder, mas sei que o da reflectividade mede a intensidade da precipitação penso que tem a ver com a maneira com que as ondas do radar são reflectidas pela precipitação...mas não tenho a certeza


----------



## rfilipeg (12 Nov 2011 às 22:25)

Olhando a a mais recente imagem de satélite, não vejo nada de gravoso, a não ser estas células grandes que não passam do mar.

Será mesmo como se está a prever?


----------



## Geiras (12 Nov 2011 às 22:46)

Esperem mais umas horas...


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Nov 2011 às 22:51)

Geiras disse:


> Esperem mais umas horas...



O modelo GFS, pelo menos para a margem sul prevê chuva a partir das 00h. Coisa que não me parece. Chuva essa pela noite dentro e dia de Domingo inteiro + madrugada de Segunda ( Madrugada tempestuosa ).

Na minha opinião só teremos chuva lá para as 03/04h da madrugada. Chuva essa que pode ser acompanhada por trovoada. Muito vento também. 

O radar mostra já aguaceiros a SW, a deslocarem-se para estes lados..Vamos ver...

Estarei certo ? 

Estava certo 

Resultou numa noite de chuva forte e bastante trovoada. O vento foi mesmo muito também.

Hoje, mais para o fim da tarde teremos o mesmo, prolongando-se noite dentro.


----------



## stormy (12 Nov 2011 às 22:57)

Continuamos com vento forte, mas as grandes células passaram a oeste proporcionando um belo espectaculo electrico.

Infelizmente dada a ciclogenese intensa, houve um acentuar consideravel da crista anticilonica a leste, o que afastou esta frente muito activa das nossas costas e impediu a ocorrencia de convecção.
Neste momento, a vir de SW, encontra-se uma nova area activa, associada a uma embolsamento frio em altura.
Deste nucleo em altitude espera-se uma nova ciclogenese, mas mais fraca.
É previsto que esta região instavel nos venha a afectar a partir do meio da noite e ao ficar cada vez mais proxima, haverá uma reactivação algo explosiva da area frontal situada a oeste do território continental.

Esperemos que desta vez as células entrem em força pela costa e venham a atingir todo o pais a partir do meio da manhã.
Há no entanto a possibilidade remota de ocorrer uma ciclogenese mais intensa que o previsto, o que voltaria a ter o efeito de reforçar a crista, lançando a depressão numa trajectória frustantemente paralela á costa.

Bom...em principio teremos um dia bastante activo..de resto aconselho que as pessoas estejam precavidas quanto aos riscos que estas situações convectivas podem trazer..


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Nov 2011 às 23:00)

Estou a achar isto muito estranho... os modelos de mesoescala estão a prever coisas muito diferentes dos modelos globais. Os modelos globais (ECM e GFS) prevêem chuva para esta noite e todo o dia de amanhã junto ao litoral. Os modelos de mesoescala (Aladin e Hirlam), muito pouco ou nada...

E pelo que estou a ver, os modelos de mesoescala estão a modelar muito melhor este evento, mas espero estar enganado...


----------



## shli30396 (12 Nov 2011 às 23:00)

Geiras disse:


> As imagens da reflectividade são do mesmo radar (Coruche), eu sei, mas na altura pareceu-me que estas estavam a ser actualizadas, mas afinal enganei-me  Peço desculpa
> 
> Quanto à tua pergunta shli30396, não sou a pessoa mais indicada para te responder, mas sei que o da reflectividade mede a intensidade da precipitação penso que tem a ver com a maneira com que as ondas do radar são reflectidas pela precipitação...mas não tenho a certeza



Ok, obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## rfilipeg (12 Nov 2011 às 23:02)

stormy disse:


> Continuamos com vento forte, mas as grandes células passaram a oeste proporcionando um belo espectaculo electrico.
> 
> Infelizmente dada a ciclogenese intensa, houve um acentuar consideravel da crista anticilonica a leste, o que afastou esta frente muito activa das nossas costas e impediu a ocorrencia de convecção.
> Neste momento, a vir de SW, encontra-se uma nova area activa, associada a uma embolsamento frio em altura.
> ...



Caro stormy, para o litoral norte não podes adiantar nada?

Obrigado.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Nov 2011 às 23:09)

Boa noite

Há pouco visualisei trovoada farta mar dentro. Mas bem afastada de terra.

Andei a verificar as cartas de precipitação disponibilizadas pelo IM.
As cartas do ECMWF dão-nos boa precipitação, principalmente para o centro-sul. Já as cartas do ALADIN dão-nos poucas expectativas de precipitação - tempo seco a mais de 50 km da linha de costa em todo o continente. E mesmo no litoral pouca será a precipitação.

São cartas de previsão dos modelos. Valem o que valem...
Os meteorologistas do IM prevêem períodos de chuva forte a partir da tarde de amanhã nas regiões centro e sul.
Veremos quem acerta, cientes de que os profissionais do ramo utilizam os modelos que nós temos acesso, bem como outros modelos a que só eles tem acesso - a isto se junta a sua experiência!

O _nowcasting_ é agora importante - aparentemente teremos uma noite calma no que toca a precipitação. Por isso durmam bem!


----------



## Geiras (12 Nov 2011 às 23:37)

Discordo completamente com o Aladin, estou bastante óptimista, e irei seguir-me na mesma pelo GFS... Vendo as imagens de satélite nota-se claramente uma zona instável a SW e a Sul de Portugal, de onde irá haver a tal "explosão" na zona frontal de que o Stormy fala, o Instituto de Meteorologia tem aviso amarelo de precipitação a partir das 0h.. mas já antes caíram em erro, podem muito bem voltar a falhar...veremos.


----------



## zejorge (12 Nov 2011 às 23:58)

Boa noite

Eu sou um leigo na matéria (meteorologia), e por isso, leio atentamente os posts de alguns, no caso concreto os do Stormy.
Obviamente, que não concordo com tudo o que ele escreve, parecendo-me até, que em algumas situações, entra em alguma contradição, e senão vejamos:

"_Esperemos que desta vez as células entrem em força pela costa e venham a atingir todo o país ...."
_
_"Bom...em principio teremos um dia bastante activo..de resto aconselho que as pessoas estejam precavidas quanto aos riscos que estas situações convectivas podem trazer."_

Inicialmente, fazem-se "votos" para que as "células entrem em força", para de seguida, se alertar as pessoas para os "riscos" daí resultantes.......

Como para mim, tudo aquilo que possa criar prejuízos, sejam eles de natureza material ou humana, é indesejável, fiquei sem perceber qual a postura do Stormy, ou será que para se gostar de Meteorologia, se deve aspirar a tudo o que sejam fortes tempestades ?

Talvez a experiência que vivi, há cerca de 50 anos atrás, quando fui surpreendido por um tufão (Castelo Branco), me tenha marcado de tal forma, que jamais esqueci, mas que de alguma forma contribuiu para que me interesse por tudo o que é Meteorologia.


----------



## David sf (13 Nov 2011 às 00:09)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Estou a achar isto muito estranho... os modelos de mesoescala estão a prever coisas muito diferentes dos modelos globais. Os modelos globais (ECM e GFS) prevêem chuva para esta noite e todo o dia de amanhã junto ao litoral. Os modelos de mesoescala (Aladin e Hirlam), muito pouco ou nada...
> 
> E pelo que estou a ver, os modelos de mesoescala estão a modelar muito melhor este evento, mas espero estar enganado...



As células convectivas estão a começar a "explodir" muito mais próximas de terra, estando já a afectar os concelhos de Cascais e Sintra. Há mais formações que deverão afectar todo o litoral oeste nas próximas horas, parece-me que a modelação do GFS e do ECM está mais acertada.


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Nov 2011 às 00:33)

David sf disse:


> As células convectivas estão a começar a "explodir" muito mais próximas de terra, estando já a afectar os concelhos de Cascais e Sintra. Há mais formações que deverão afectar todo o litoral oeste nas próximas horas, parece-me que a modelação do GFS e do ECM está mais acertada.



É verdade, mas segundo o ECM e o GFS deviam estar a começar a entrar essas células também já na zona de Lisboa e até Setúbal. E não creio, pelo que vejo no radar, que isso aconteça durante esta noite. 

Penso que o problema está na colocação da faixa de precipitação. Os modelos mesoescala colcam-na toda no mar, os modelos globais colocam ainda a afectar uma boa parte do litoral. Vai na volta, e no meio vai estar a virtude, ou seja, afecta ainda um pouco do litoral, mas uma faixa mais estreita do que o GFS/ECM prevêem. 

Como já disse, espero-me enganar, mas estou algo pessimista quanto a esta noite/amanhã. Cá para mim, só Segunda podemos ver alguma coisa, confio mais nos mesoescala em termos de precipitação. Mas que é um caso muito "delicado", isso é, uma pequena alteração e pode resultar numa diferença brutal...


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Nov 2011 às 20:13)

Este tópico anda muito animado... 

reparem no que o Hirlam coloca para amanhã!

Amigos sulistas, mesmo que não elitistas, nem liberais, preparem os pluviometros.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A água faz muita falta por ai.


----------



## Redfish (13 Nov 2011 às 23:30)

Bom depois da passagem desta Depressão, pelos modelos existentes, parece que o bom tempo voltará a reinar durante pelo menos td a proxima semana...


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2011 às 00:46)

Redfish disse:


> Bom depois da passagem desta Depressão, pelos modelos existentes, parece que o bom tempo voltará a reinar durante pelo menos td a proxima semana...



Até ao meio da tarde de amanhã continuarão as precipitações intensas, associadas a uma frente fria activa em cujo seio se encontram celulas convectivas vigorosas.
A regiões mais afectadas por esta frente serão o litoral oeste, e a região sul, nomeadamente o Algarve.
Zonas previamente afectadas pelas precipitações intensas que teem ocorrido nas ultimas 24h, nomeadamente a região oeste, poderão sofrer algumas inundações nas bacias dos maiores rios..

A partir de 2f ao fim da tarde acabará esta fase mais activa do estado do tempo.

Para os dias de 3f a Domingo teremos o regresso da situação de NAO/AO+ ( regresso não..mas mais uma intensificação), com o AA exrendido entre os Açores e o Mediterraneo.
Com isto espera-se tempo calmo, mais sol, temperaturas tipicas para a altura do ano e a ocasional passagem de sistemas frontais, associados ás fortes depressões atlanticas, e que darão origem a periodos de chuva na zona norte e litoral centro.

Na minha opinião poderemos assistir  aum novo periodo mais instavel, com a entrada de novas depressões activas á nossa latitude, a partir da proxima semana ou daqui a uns 10-15 dias.
Sendo que há  a possibilidade deste mês acabar, ou de Dezembro começar, com uma entrada mais fria e chuvosa de N/NW e as primeiras neves significativas da epoca.

O padrão parece estar a bater certo com as minhas previsões..pelo que a nivel sazonal mantenho a ideia de um Inverno seco e com temperatura na média ou um pouco acima.
Mas no meio deste padrão mais estavel poderão haver um ou outro episodio, quer de chuvas intensas/circulação de SW, quer de tempo mais frio com fluxos de NW/N.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (14 Nov 2011 às 14:58)

até ao final deste  mes deverá nevar em bragança , vila real , guarda ?


----------



## Z13 (14 Nov 2011 às 15:57)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> até ao final deste  mes deverá nevar em bragança , vila real , guarda ?



 hummmm....

Concelho ou localidade??

É que não está nada fácil para neve nos concelhos, quanto mais nas localidades!!!

Vamos esperar e ver!


----------



## PauloSR (14 Nov 2011 às 16:01)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> até ao final deste  mes deverá nevar em bragança , vila real , guarda ?



Isso é futurologia... Não está aqui o Mestre Alves ou o Prof. Bambu para fazer esse tipo de adivinhação 

Mas atentando o que diz o caro stormy na sua anterior intervenção:


stormy disse:


> Sendo que há a possibilidade deste mês acabar, ou de Dezembro começar, com uma entrada mais fria e chuvosa de N/NW e as primeiras neves significativas da epoca



Será possivel que tal venha a acontecer. Aguardemos. Tambem anseio pelas primeiras neves aqui pelo Geres


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (14 Nov 2011 às 16:02)

Z13 disse:


> hummmm....
> 
> Concelho ou localidade??
> 
> ...



Prontos Ok " Trás os montes "  pelo que estive a ver parece me que é capaz de nevar talvez, a ver vamos ainda falta algum tempo mas é certo que bem ai uma frente fria


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Nov 2011 às 16:54)

boas

bom depois deste festival electrico do dia de ontem, sobretudo no litoral, vendo os modelos pareçe que agora vamos ter aguaceiros pelo menos ate quarta feira. isto é, aguaceiros em especial no norte centro até amanhã e quarta feira serao pouco frequentes só no norte do pais. 

a partir de quarta feira, teremos a influencia do A que esta no centro da europa conjugado com o AA. 
consequentemente vai haver uma calmia do tempo com ceu pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo com a temperatura a baixar um pouco para os valores normais para a epoca. 
é provavel que algumas zonas do norte e centro ( subretudo no interior norte) as temperaturas minimas baixem ate proximo dos 0ºC 
Provavelmente tambem haverá geadas na quinta e sexta feira no interior norte e centro. 


Agora falando a longo prazo, a partir de sabado, (dia 19) parece que vem la uma ou duas frentes fraquitas, que poderao provocar chuva fraca a moderada, desde sabado ate terça feira (dia 22) com pouco vento... 
as temperaturas é que vao andar baixinhas nessa altura, principalmente no interior a norte da Serra da Estrela.
Mas vamos la ver como e que isto se vai comportar para termos mais certesas antes de escrever a toa...


----------



## David sf (14 Nov 2011 às 21:20)

stormy disse:


> Para os dias de 3f a Domingo teremos o regresso da situação de NAO/AO+ ( regresso não..mas mais uma intensificação), com o AA exrendido entre os Açores e o Mediterraneo.
> Com isto espera-se tempo calmo, mais sol, temperaturas tipicas para a altura do ano e a ocasional passagem de sistemas frontais, associados ás fortes depressões atlanticas, e que darão origem a periodos de chuva na zona norte e litoral centro.



Vai-se intensificar a NAO+ é certo, mas já pareceu mais provável o desbloqueio na Europa de leste, faz lembrar o verão passado, quando parecia sempre que era desta que o anticiclone no centro da Europa se ia, e acabava sempre por ficar. Para já, o ECMWF mantém sempre, até ao fim da simulação, um anticiclone na Europa de leste, havendo circulação zonal a latitudes muito elevadas, já dentro do círculo polar. Tal padrão favorece a formação de cavados ou cut-off's na Europa ocidental, e é provável a ocorrência de instabilidade na próxima sexta e sábado, estando o ECMWF excelente e o GFS razoável:












Depois, é provável que se reactive a circulação zonal a altas latitudes, sendo que o ECMWF forma outro cavado a meio da semana que vem, enquanto que o GFS nos atira a dorsal para cima.

Quanto à tendência a longo prazo, tinhas razão quanto à previsão do Bastardi, que estava completamente errado, não vejo o estabelecimento do padrão de NAO- e AO-, pelo menos até ao fim do mês.


----------



## João Sousa (14 Nov 2011 às 21:57)

David sf disse:


> Vai-se intensificar a NAO+ é certo, mas já pareceu mais provável o desbloqueio na Europa de leste, faz lembrar o verão passado, quando parecia sempre que era desta que o anticiclone no centro da Europa se ia, e acabava sempre por ficar. Para já, o ECMWF mantém sempre, até ao fim da simulação, um anticiclone na Europa de leste, havendo circulação zonal a latitudes muito elevadas, já dentro do círculo polar. Tal padrão favorece a formação de cavados ou cut-off's na Europa ocidental, e é provável a ocorrência de instabilidade na próxima sexta e sábado, estando o ECMWF excelente e o GFS razoável:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom, isto está mesmo mau para entradas bem frias de leste, bem secas! Abraço


----------



## boneli (14 Nov 2011 às 22:25)

David sf disse:


> Vai-se intensificar a NAO+ é certo, mas já pareceu mais provável o desbloqueio na Europa de leste, faz lembrar o verão passado, quando parecia sempre que era desta que o anticiclone no centro da Europa se ia, e acabava sempre por ficar. Para já, o ECMWF mantém sempre, até ao fim da simulação, um anticiclone na Europa de leste, havendo circulação zonal a latitudes muito elevadas, já dentro do círculo polar. Tal padrão favorece a formação de cavados ou cut-off's na Europa ocidental, e é provável a ocorrência de instabilidade na próxima sexta e sábado, estando o ECMWF excelente e o GFS razoável:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## beachboy30 (14 Nov 2011 às 22:42)

Depois de praticamente 3 semanas com bastantes correntes perturbadas de S/SW/W, algumas bem fortes e instáveis, eis que algures a partir de meados da próxima semana os principais modelos parecem querer modelar o AA mais perto de nós, não tanto a SW, mas mais a W, quiçá NW (o GFS parece querer apostar num "bloqueio"). Mas a esta distância, é futurologia (mas a tendência está lá, a run "ensemblistica" do ECMWF das 12h assim o indica, e em concordância com o GFS).

Já esta semana não teremos "bloqueio", mas o AA sobe um pouco de latitude, proporcionando tempo mais estável, excepto talvez lá para o final da semana, talvez 6ª e Sábado. O GFS não é tão "agressivo" como o ECMWF neste aspecto. 

Vamos ver.


----------



## Norther (15 Nov 2011 às 12:36)

Um bloqueio éra acabar em grande este mês, vamos ver


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (15 Nov 2011 às 18:46)

Norther disse:


> Um bloqueio éra acabar em grande este mês, vamos ver



desculpe mas o que é um bloqueio ?


----------



## stormy (15 Nov 2011 às 23:00)

A situação de 6f/sab é interessante..caso ainda não tenham visto..
Agora a oeste está uma pequena depressão que é um resto que sobrou da outra que passou.
Essa depressão está a arrastar algum ar mais quente e humido de S, e na 6f vai entrar mais um cavado a oeste mesmo em cima dessa depressãozinha, logo é de esperar uma frente porreira com um pós frontal interessante até porque o cavado vai  extrangular numa cut-off que há de entrar pela peninsula.


----------



## Goku (15 Nov 2011 às 23:33)

Quer dizer que na 6ª feira é esperada uma situação na zona Oesta semelhante à que ocorreu Domingo?


----------



## stormy (15 Nov 2011 às 23:42)

Goku disse:


> Quer dizer que na 6ª feira é esperada uma situação na zona Oesta semelhante à que ocorreu Domingo?



Não..mas vai chover bastante e haverá alguma trovoada, especialmente no litoral oeste e Algarvio.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Nov 2011 às 00:13)

Para já o GFS é mais generoso no que toca à precipitação na região NO e litoral centro, mas ainda assim com boa precipitação em todo o litoral do continente, na próxima 6ª feira.
A situação ainda não está bem definida, como salientou o Stormy.
Quanto aos amantes da neve, ela deverá aparecer ao final de 6ª feira em cotas que deverão rondar os 1400\1500 metros no norte. Mas não deverá ser em grande quantidade.
Aguardemos pelo evoluir das saídas dos modelos meteorológicos para termos uma noção mais exata...


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (16 Nov 2011 às 18:52)

bem ai uma entrada fria certo ?


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Nov 2011 às 19:40)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> bem ai uma entrada fria certo ?



Sabia que no Porto diziam "bem" em vez de "vem", mas não sabia que também escreviam assim! 

Não leves a mal, foi só uma brincadeira! 

Quanto à pergunta, sim, há-de vir uma entrada fria, mas cá para mim só lá para Dezembro. Não há nada nos modelos que indique uma entrada fria nem a longo prazo. No ensemble do GFS só duas pertubações de 20 colocam a iso0ºC durante este mês, logo as probabilidades de a termos é muito reduzida, cerca de 10%.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (16 Nov 2011 às 21:03)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Sabia que no Porto diziam "bem" em vez de "vem", mas não sabia que também escreviam assim!
> 
> Não leves a mal, foi só uma brincadeira!
> 
> Quanto à pergunta, sim, há-de vir uma entrada fria, mas cá para mim só lá para Dezembro. Não há nada nos modelos que indique uma entrada fria nem a longo prazo. No ensemble do GFS só duas pertubações de 20 colocam a iso0ºC durante este mês, logo as probabilidades de a termos é muito reduzida, cerca de 10%.


Os erros ortográficos já fazem parte de mim por isso compreende se 

Eu questionei isso porque na meteorologia prevesse uma descida das temperaturas para a proxima semana e já com minimas negativas nomeadamente em bragança . 
É esperar para ver


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Nov 2011 às 22:57)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Os erros ortográficos já fazem parte de mim por isso compreende se
> 
> Eu questionei isso porque na meteorologia prevesse uma descida das temperaturas para a proxima semana e já com minimas negativas nomeadamente em bragança .
> É esperar para ver



Falava de uma entrada fria "a sério", com iso's negativas. As temperaturas vão descer, sim, mas de uma forma natural e normal com o avançar para os meses de Inverno! Não me parece que haja algum episódeo de frio fora do normal para a época, até porque ainda há muito pouco ar frio instalado na Europa...

Apesar de tudo, é possível que haja um bom nevão acima dos 1600/1700 m na Serra da Estrela durante Sábado. Penso que ainda não é desta que as outras Serras portuguesas verão neve.


----------



## Norther (17 Nov 2011 às 01:03)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> desculpe mas o que é um bloqueio ?



O bloqueio que eu falava é quando o AA se desloca para a frente das ilhas Britânicas e ligado ao A da Gronelândia faz parar a zonal e há um retrocesso na circulação, então é quando o ar Siberiano chega até nós. 

















Mas isso não deve acontecer tão cedo e ate pode nem vir acontecer este inverno


----------



## Norther (17 Nov 2011 às 11:35)

com uma iso 4 a cota de neve deverá ser acima dos 1800 m, abaixo desta cota talvez durante um aguaceiro mais intenso, o IM ainda nem fez referencia a cota de neve


----------



## Norther (17 Nov 2011 às 11:58)

Ja actualizaram 

Previsão para sábado, 19 de novembro de 2011

Céu geralmente muito nublado, com boas abertas a partir da tarde
em especial nas regiões Centro e Sul.
Aguaceiros, em especial nas regiões do interior Centro e Sul,
podendo por vezes ser acompanhados de trovoada e que serão de
neve acima dos 1500 metros.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
temporariamente moderado (20 a 30 km/h) nas terras altas do Norte e
Centro.
Subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do interior.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/


----------



## boneli (17 Nov 2011 às 12:31)

Para já Sexta e Sábado, chuvinha nos aguarda. Depois...depois vamos ver o que os modelos nos mostram.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stormy (17 Nov 2011 às 12:45)

Primeiro uma analise á situação actual, utilizando o canal do vapor de agua do NHC:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Temos:

Uma depresão a NE dos Açores, com uma frente activa extendendo-se para SE e associada a um cavado que se vai aprofundar a oeste da costa portuguesa nas proximas 24h.

Um complexo depressionario em altura ( ULL) a NE das Caraibas/Leeward islands, que se movimentará lentamente para N.

Uma crista anticiclonica a N/NE das Bermudas.

...................

*T+42h*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Observa-se que a dorsal anticiconica do Atlantico se move para leste, com o cavado a oeste de portugal a aprofundar-se acabando por atarvessar a PI a partir das 72h.
Com isto esperamos chuva na 6f e no Sabado, por vezes forte durante a noite de 6f-Sab.
Esperam-se condições propicias á ocorrencia de actividade convectiva inserida na frente, mas de fraca a moderada intensidade.
No dia de Sabado chegará um nucleo frio em altitude, pelo que continuaremos em regime pós frontal bastante activo durante o Sabado e até á manhã de Domingo.

*T+114h*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Observa-se a propagação para leste da crista anticiclónica, com o establecimento do tempo seco e solarengo, embora com noites frias.

A partir de 2f até ao inicio da ultima semana do mês o tempo será dominado pela dorsal, primeiro com tempo mais frio, e com o avançar dos dias, com uma subida gradual da temperatura para valores ligeiramente superiores á média.

Nos Açores espera-se que a partir de meados da proxima semana se inicie um regime instavel de SW.

*T+150h*






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Como referi, mantem-se o cenário de dominio anticiclonico, com a crista establecida na PI, mas não durará muito a meu ver.

Existe a possibilidade daquela depressão no Atlantico tropical evolua para um ciclone tropical ou subtropical, já que arrasta á sua volta uma grande quantidade de ar tropical humido e se encontra "abrigada" pela dorsal Atlantica.
A carta que coloco acima intensifica o cavado na zona dos Açores e coloca o AA forte na Peninsula precisamente devido ao facto de se começar a "ver" essa possibilidade de um sistema tropical a S dos Açores.

A meu ver, o que se pode passar, é que uma depressão tropical seja capturada no cavado Atlantico ( sendo uma situação de algum risco para os Açores..merece acompanhamento), ou mesmo que não haja ciclone tropical, o cavado se intensifique ao interagir com aquela massa de ar muito energético a sul.
Como estamos numa fase de forte tendencia AO+/NAO+, a entrada de muita energia do Atlantico causaria uma imediata explosão da actividade extratropical no Atl. Norte dada a intensidade do vortice polar.

*Assim sendo, espero que, depois deste intervalo de tempo mais estavel para a semana, a partir da ultima semana do mês e por cerca de 5-6  dias, a crista seja empurrada para a Europa Mediterranea e a PI fique sob influencia de uma situação de W/SW com tempo outra vez mais agreste.

Este periodo instavel pode depois acabar numa entrada mais fria de NW, com as primeiras neves significativas ás cotas médias ( na 1a semana de Dez), tal como eu já tinha referido anteriormente.*

Mas há que ter os pés assentes na terra...este prognóstico a 200 e tal horas é muito susceptivel de mudar, e apesar de ser um cenário váido, é apenas um entre muitos.


----------



## PauloSR (17 Nov 2011 às 13:40)

Caro Stormy, apenas uma questão,



stormy disse:


> Assim sendo, espero que, depois deste* intervalo de tempo mais estavel para a semana*, a partir da ultima semana do mês e por cerca de 5-6  dias, a crista seja empurrada para a Europa Mediterranea e a PI fique sob influencia de uma situação de W/SW com tempo outra vez mais agreste.



No fim de semana de 26 e 27 vou precisar de efectuar umas filmagens em exterior... Esse período de tempo estável que referes inclui esses dias que correspondem ao ultimo fim de semana deste mês? Sei da dificuldade da resposta e sei também qual a fiabilidade a esta distância temporal, mas que te parece?

Cumprimentos.


----------



## stormy (17 Nov 2011 às 13:49)

ThaZouk disse:


> Caro Stormy, apenas uma questão,
> 
> ​
> No fim de semana de 26 e 27 vou precisar de efectuar umas filmagens em exterior... Esse período de tempo estável que referes inclui esses dias que correspondem ao ultimo fim de semana deste mês? Sei da dificuldade da resposta e sei também qual a fiabilidade a esta distância temporal, mas que te parece?
> ...



Esse fim de semana calha em cheio na margem de incerteza..
Em principio a proxima semana será estavel, a partir da 2f até 6f/sab...mas depois entramos na margem de incerteza em que a instabilidade pode chegar um par de dias mais cedo ou mais tarde..


----------



## David sf (17 Nov 2011 às 14:06)

stormy disse:


> Este periodo instavel pode depois acabar numa entrada mais fria de NW, com as primeiras neves significativas ás cotas médias ( na 1a semana de Dez), tal como eu já tinha referido anteriormente.[/B]
> 
> Mas há que ter os pés assentes na terra...este prognóstico a 200 e tal horas é muito susceptivel de mudar, e apesar de ser um cenário váido, é apenas um entre muitos.



Há 3 anos consecutivos que a mudança de mês Nov/Dez nunca falha, sempre com entradas de noroeste frescas, duas delas (2008 e 2010) bastante frias, que ditaram neve a cotas baixas (+/- 500 m) no norte do país. A ver como será desta, neste momento há uma maioria das perturbações dos ensembles do GFS a prever uma descarga fria de norte / noroeste nas nossas imediações, resta saber é se estará na longitude correcta.


----------



## PauloSR (17 Nov 2011 às 14:45)

Obrigado pela resposta caros Stormy e David...

Vou ficar atento e aguardar... Esse fim de semana é o unico que tenho para a captura de imagem. Gosto desses eventos de neve/chuva/instabilidade, mas nesse fim de semana não calhava nada bem  Eheh...

Cumprimentos


----------



## Stinger (17 Nov 2011 às 16:32)

David sf disse:


> Há 3 anos consecutivos que a mudança de mês Nov/Dez nunca falha, sempre com entradas de noroeste frescas, duas delas (2008 e 2010) bastante frias, que ditaram neve a cotas baixas (+/- 500 m) no norte do país. A ver como será desta, neste momento há uma maioria das perturbações dos ensembles do GFS a prever uma descarga fria de norte / noroeste nas nossas imediações, resta saber é se estará na longitude correcta.



Exacto , é uma questao a ver no futuro proximo ...

Por acaso é intressante estes 3 anos consecutivos de neve na zona norte a cotas muito baixas , sendo que se esteve ´20 anos sem qualquer aparecimento de neve e assim do nada temos logo 3 anos com neve 

Na minha imagem á esquerda vislumbramos a serra de santa justa com neve


----------



## Norther (17 Nov 2011 às 20:56)

La vem ela


----------



## David sf (17 Nov 2011 às 21:12)

É ainda uma hipótese minoritária, apenas o ECMWF e o GEM o vêm, mas como o modelo europeu já vem mostrando isto há algumas saídas tem alguma credibilidade. Próxima terça feira, uma cut-off vinda de norte atravessaria muito rapidamente a PI, com isos a rondar os 0ºC a 850 hpa. A mim parece-me preso por arames, pela proximidade da dorsal atlântica é mais provável que se desloque mais para Espanha. Mas a confirmar-se seria, caído do céu e sem se fazer anunciar com muita antecedência, o primeiro evento de neve a cotas médias, 1000 a 1200 m em todo o interior do país. Se fosse em janeiro, ou se o seu deslocamento de norte para sul fosse mais demorado, até poderíamos ter cotas muito mais baixas, uma vez que o fluxo é continental e a precipitação seria convectiva.


----------



## Zapiao (17 Nov 2011 às 21:33)

Trovoada para o fim semana pode haver?


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Nov 2011 às 22:51)

Sigo com imenso interesse este tópico.
E aprecio os conhecimentos e o entusiasmo com que nós acompanhamos este assunto mas aprecio imenso a coragem das pessoas que arriscam aqui previsões a 200h.

Reparem nas seguintes figuras: suas situações para o mesmo dia e hora, em duas runs consecutivas do GFS com resultados profundamente dispares









que me dizem? uma saida bizarra das 18h?
stormy e David, mantêm a análise de à pouco?
bem sei que o David não referiu o gfs mas se virem a s cartas do gfs para dia 22/23

cps


----------



## stormy (18 Nov 2011 às 00:00)

stormy disse:


> Primeiro uma analise á situação actual, utilizando o canal do vapor de agua do NHC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vou-me citar a mim mesmo pois este post é complementar do outro.

Os modelos ás 12z mativeram a tendencia de médio e longo prazo, com o senão do ECMWF ainda estar inclinado numa solução mais bloqueada ( com uma NAO/AO não tão positivas).
O GFS agora ás 18z, voltou a carregar no cenário das 12z e 00z, o que indica ser uma ideia sólida.

No que toca á evolução da NAO, os modelos colocam uma fase bastante positiva para os proximos dias, com uma tendencia de neutralização.
Padrão tipico de uma fase com circulação zonal forte, a que se segue a entrada de um grande cavado vindo de W, e posterior enfraquecimento da zonal, por exemplo com a subida do AA para uma posição meridiana até perto da Gronelandia.
Eu acho que esse cavado vai entrar em força a partir de dias 25-27, dando origem a um periodo de forte instabilidade, seguindo-se uma injecção fria e humida no inicio de Dezembro, resultante da tal fase de enfraquecimento da NAO.

*A NAO:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Há aquela questão da ciclogenese tropical a sul dos Açores...o GFS acentua a situação, colocando uma sinóptica algo preocupante para as ilhas a meio da proxima semana.
Outros modelos não o fazem, e depois acabam por colocar um cenário a meu ver muito deslocado da realidade no logo prazo.

Uns não veem a perturbação, e metem uma serie de ondulações no jet que vão apanhando alguma energia:

*Ensemble NAEFS:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Outros, como o GFS e o sistema de previsão ensebelistica dos EUA, veem uma perturbação tropical/subtropical bem defenida, com um grande aporte de ar muito energético desde o Equador, resultando na amplificação de um grande cavado bem organizado, que iria crescer a partir de meados da proxima semana, afectando bastante os Açores, e depois daria inicio á sequencia de tempo instavel no continente a prtir de 25-27Nov, acabando numa entrada fria de NW no inicio de Dez.

*Ensemble GEFS:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A meu ver, este ultimo, o mais acertado.

..........................................................................


*Para os proximos dias..*

Amanhã a partir da tarde volta a instabilidade, com a passagem de uma frente moderadamente activa, deverá chover bastante..e haverá algum vento, mas nada de mais.

Sabado e Domingo o cavado vai-se deslocar para ESE, com uma bolsa de ar muito frio aos 500hpa, dando origem a bastante convecção pós frontal, com granizo, e neve nas cotas media-altas acima dos 1400m.
Os Aguaceiros pós frontais poderão ser mais significativos na região centro e Sul dada a trajectoria da bolsa fria em altura e das linhas de forçamento dinamico a ela associada.

.........................................................................

*Resumindo..*

Teremos até 2f de manhã um periodo instavel, com as temperaturas a descer.

Entre 2f e dia 25-27 haverá um periodo de tempo anticiclonico, com as temperaturas a subir ( especialmente a partir de dia 22-23), sol, e ventos fracos.

Entre dias 25-27Nov e 1-2 de Dezembro poderemos ser afectados por uma situação de SW algo intensa, com ventos, chuvas, trovoadas e ondulações que poderão ser por vezes fortes.

Entre dia 1-2Dez e 6-8Dez teremos um periodo mais frio, com as primeiras neves significativas ás cotas 700-900m, e um fluxo instavel de NW.

Há ainda a situação dos Açores para meados ou finais da proxima semana, em que poderemos ter um sistema tropical/subtropical na area, interagindo com o cavado, num processo muito dinamico e portanto que merece bastante atenção...
E mesmo que não haja uma depressão tropical, só o aporte de ar muito energetico de S, em interacção com  a ondulação do jet, poderia ser complexa e dar origem a uma ciclogenese ou a uma area de frontogenese muito activa.

E pronto..é esta a minha analise..parece-me a mais correcta, mas logo veremos


----------



## Redfish (18 Nov 2011 às 00:07)

_*stormy*_ 
 
para a tuas extraordinarias interpretações e analises ...


----------



## trovoadas (18 Nov 2011 às 07:27)

Redfish disse:


> _*stormy*_
> 
> para a tuas extraordinarias interpretações e analises ...



Digo o mesmo... para o *stormy* Grande análise!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Nov 2011 às 11:24)

Bom parece que depois de Sábado em que teremos alguma chuvinha parece que vamos ter que esperar imenso tempo !

Quanto á previsão da NAO ela varia consoante os ensembles modelados pelo GFS dado que este indice é a diferença de pressão entre Açores e Islãndia cujo resultado ( + ou -) é a anomalia face á média.

Portanto esse indice trata-se de um mero indicador com base nas saidas dos modelos, pois se tal não fosse não variava tanto de um dia para o outro !!

Este ano já aconteceu pelo menos umas 4/5 vezes darem uma acentuada descida do indice, para NAO - a durar por uma semana pelo menos, e depois isso nunca aconteceu como se pode ver desde cerca do dia 1 Setembro em muito raramente esteve negativo.

Por isso esse indice para mim tem pouco valor e apenas serve como base cientifica !!


----------



## BigB (18 Nov 2011 às 12:11)

Boa Tarde,

É a minha 1ª intervenção neste Forum, cumprimento desde de já a todos.

Refiro a questão da temperatura neste mês de Novembro que até a data de hoje tem uma temperatura média de á volta dos 14º graus em Lisboa dentro da média para este mês, é certo que acabará abaixo da média que é de 14,5º para Lisboa.Acho um dado interessante pois não temos tido dias frios, e as previsões apontavam para o mês com anomalia positiva, pergunto se isto se deve á ausência do chamado Verão de São Martinho?


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2011 às 12:44)

BigB disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> 
> É a minha 1ª intervenção neste Forum, cumprimento desde de já a todos.
> 
> Refiro a questão da temperatura neste mês de Novembro que até a data de hoje tem uma temperatura média de á volta dos 14º graus em Lisboa dentro da média para este mês, é certo que acabará abaixo da média que é de 14,5º para Lisboa.Acho um dado interessante pois não temos tido dias frios, e as previsões apontavam para o mês com anomalia positiva, pergunto se isto se deve á ausência do chamado Verão de São Martinho?



Boa tarde BigB,

Bem-vindo ao fórum.

Ao 17ºdia do mês de Novembro, Lisboa (Geofísico) apresentava as seguintes anomalias:
Tmin: 12,65ºC (+1,15ºC)
Tmáx: 18,9ºC (+0,9ºC)

Dadas as previsões, não sei se será certo que o mês termine com uma anomalia negativa.






Aponto mais para um mês "normal" [-0,5 a +0,5]ºC.


----------



## BigB (18 Nov 2011 às 14:21)

AnDré disse:


> Boa tarde BigB,
> 
> Bem-vindo ao fórum.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde, 

Agradeço a informação estava-me a basear no seguinte site:

http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/LPPT/2011/11/18/MonthlyHistory.html

que dá uma temperatura média por volta dos 14º graus concerteza pode não ser a mais correcta, também não sei em que estações o Weather Underground se baseia.
Quando projectei o final do mês foi baseado na 2ª quinzena ser tendecialmente mais fresca que a 1ª.


----------



## StormFairy (18 Nov 2011 às 23:12)

Boas Peço desde já desculpa pelo off topic mas queria apenas aqui deixar uma saudação  à excelente análise do Stormy


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Nov 2011 às 23:24)

Não ponho em causa a forma entusiasta com que o Stormy faz a análise, mas só por curiosidade em que é que nos podemos apoiar para dizer o seguinte:
"Entre dia 1-2Dez e 6-8Dez teremos um periodo mais frio, com as primeiras neves significativas ás cotas 700-900m, e um fluxo instavel de NW."
è que hoje é dia 18 e para prevermos o que se vai passar neste periodo parece-me cedo...


----------



## boneli (19 Nov 2011 às 00:35)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não ponho em causa a forma entusiasta com que o Stormy faz a análise, mas só por curiosidade em que é que nos podemos apoiar para dizer o seguinte:
> "Entre dia 1-2Dez e 6-8Dez teremos um periodo mais frio, com as primeiras neves significativas ás cotas 700-900m, e um fluxo instavel de NW."
> è que hoje é dia 18 e para prevermos o que se vai passar neste periodo parece-me cedo...




Sim muito cedo mesmo..no entanto é como ele diz "ha que ter os pés bem assentes no chão."
Essa possibilidade existe, entre outras. Eu olho para os modelos e o que noto é as iso cada vez mais baixas perto do nosso pais..digo eu que sou novato!!!


----------



## David sf (19 Nov 2011 às 10:56)

Previsão de cotas médias, 800 - 1000, para o norte do país, na manhã da próxima terça feira. Meteograma para Chaves:







Bragança:






Atenção que o ECM prevê uma quantidade de precipitação muito maior, que poderia pintar as serras de branco:


----------



## beachboy30 (19 Nov 2011 às 12:11)

Entretanto o Verão de São Martinho parece que vem com cerca de 15 dias de atraso... é que o principais modelos parecem apontar para um período de estabilidade anticiclónica a partir de meados da semana que vem, apanhando o fim de semana, e com geopotenciais até algo elevados a 500 hPa... Seriam dias bem azuis se as previsões se mantivessem...

É aguardar para ver as próximas saídas e ensembles mas a tendência tem-se mantido...


----------



## BigB (19 Nov 2011 às 12:59)

beachboy30 disse:


> Entretanto o Verão de São Martinho parece que vem com cerca de 15 dias de atraso... é que o principais modelos parecem apontar para um período de estabilidade anticiclónica a partir de meados da semana que vem, apanhando o fim de semana, e com geopotenciais até algo elevados a 500 hPa... Seriam dias bem azuis se as previsões se mantivessem...
> 
> É aguardar para ver as próximas saídas e ensembles mas a tendência tem-se mantido...



Sim,as previsões vão nesse sentido de acordo com Instituto de Meteoreologia de ser ter 4 dias entre 23-27 de Novembro de dias de sol, insuficientes contudo para se ter temperaturas maximas que ultrapassem os 20º graus em Lisboa sendo que as minimas já serão baixas a rondar os 10º graus iremos ter 4 dias com maximas perto dos 17º,18º graus e minimas de 10º,11º graus, pena deste comportamento anticiclonico não se ter verificado 2,3 semanas mais cedo pois ai teriamos temperaturas mais elevadas, mas não deixa de ser dias de facto agradaveis e convidativos a passeios e actividades ao ar livre, depois de dia 27 tudo muito incerto mas preve-se descida da temperatura.
Tudo indica neste cenario que teremos um mês com uma pequena anomalia negativa no que respeita as temperaturas e percipitação dentro ou acima da media na região de Lisboa.


----------



## stormy (19 Nov 2011 às 13:06)

Boas tardes.
Para as proximas 12 a 24horas a bolsa de ar frio instavel, associada a uma depressão nos niveis medios e altos ( ULL ou cut-off), deverá causar alguma instabilidade convectiva, especialmente na região sul ( Alentejo e Algarve), podendo esta ser localmente forte e acompanhada de granizo.

Na zona Centro, a sul do paralelo 39ºN ( mais coisa menos coisa) tambem teremos alguma actividade mas não tão presistente...

Agora é ir acompanhando o satelite..

No Norte teremos uma tarde tranquila..

Na 3f, agora de um modo mais consistente entre os modelos, a dorsal não será suficientemente forte para impedir a entrada de um cavado vindo de NW, associado a um sistema frontal de fraca a moderada actividade.
Na noite de 3f-4f teremos alguma chuva, espcielmente no litoral norte e centro ( devido maioritariamente  á instbilidade termodinamica entre a atmosfera fria e as aguas quentes), e tambem no Interior Norte e centro, onde haverá frio e forçamento dinamico suficiente para gerar alguma precipitação.
Essa precipitação será sob forma de neve a cotas da ordem dos 1200-1400m.

*Carta para 3f:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Na zona Sul, a sul do Tejo, não teremos nada de assinalavel neste dia.

Bom, a partir de 4f teremos de imediato a entrada de uma vigorosa crista de altas pressões, enquanto nos Açores vai crescendo uma região ondulatória do jet.
Á medida que a crista se vai solidificando sobre a PI/NW de Africa,no Atlantico vão chegar desde Sul massas de ar muito instaveis, e existe mesmo a possibilidade de um sistema tropical se desenvolver e acabar arratado até perto dos Açores, sendo depois absorvido na corrente zonal.
Este padrão é evidente na carta ás 168h..

*T+168h*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Vemos o cavado a crescer para sul, alimentando-se do ar tropical que surge no Atlantico central.

Na minha opinião ( mantenho a mesma ideia dos ultimos dias) , este cavado irá deslocar-se lentamente para ENE, podendo afectar a PI nos ultimos dias do mês, primeiro com um fluxo quente e instavel, depois, no inicio de Dezembro, com uma entrada mais fria de NW e a tão esperada neve nas terras altas do norte e centro.

Mas, primeiro, podemos já afirmar com alguma certeza que a partir de 5f, e principalmente no fim de semana de 26-27, teremos tempo estavel com bastante sol e temperaturas a subir para valores acima dos 20ºC em boa parte do território, podendo mesmo chegar aos 22-24ºC no sul.


----------



## David sf (19 Nov 2011 às 13:16)

stormy disse:


> Essa precipitação será sob forma de neve a cotas da ordem dos 1200-1400m.



Se for cavado as cotas serão mais ou menos essas. Se a circulação fechar em forma de cut-off e o fluxo se tornar continental, e a precipitação for mais convectiva, a cota pode baixar para perto de 1000 m. Esta é a opção mais provável, a run de controle do GFS das 6z mostra um cenário bastante frio:


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Nov 2011 às 16:50)

Em relação às cotas de neve, parece-me muito cedo para sonhar, mesmo que baixem até aos 900m-1000m, apenas estará ao alcance dos topos da principais serras do norte e centro norte português...teremos de esperar uma entrada bem fria para que a animação seja geral

Em relação ao que aí se segue, já se falou do famoso Verão de São Martinho, que este ano não apareceu...!Ao que parece a partir desta 4a feira teremos meia dúzia de dias com estabilidade, no entanto até 6a o Noroeste estará sujeito a alguma instabilidade, no entanto nada de especial, no máximo precipitação muito fraca...


----------



## Paula (19 Nov 2011 às 17:40)

Boa tarde.
Não sou nenhuma pro, mas será que o IM vai colocar alerta por causa do frio (com neve nas terras altas) que aí vem? Na minha opinião penso que não, mas vocês dominam a matéria portanto


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Nov 2011 às 17:44)

Paula disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Não sou nenhuma pro, mas será que o IM vai colocar alerta por causa do frio (com neve nas terras altas) que aí vem? Na minha opinião penso que não, mas vocês dominam a matéria portanto



Estas a referir-te a que datas especificamente....?é que termos neve nestes próximos dias, mas a cotas altas...depois bem mais à frente...outro episódio, mas talvez com cotas médias...


----------



## Paula (19 Nov 2011 às 17:46)

MarioCabral disse:


> Estas a referir-te a que datas especificamente....?é que termos neve nestes próximos dias, mas a cotas altas...depois bem mais à frente...outro episódio, mas talvez com cotas médias...



Refiro-me às que se aproximam, próxima semana.


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Nov 2011 às 17:56)

Paula disse:


> Refiro-me às que se aproximam, próxima semana.



Será na madrugada de 22 e de 23 que teremos a iso 850hPa mais baixa a passar no norte de Portugal, portanto será nessa altura que teriamos a possibilidade de termos cotas mais baixas, mesmo assim nunca inferiores a 800m...

Para a madrugada de 23 não está prevista precipitação por isso será de descartar, para a de 22 não deverá cair grande coisa dos céus em termos de precipitação...mas será a altura em que em cotas médias poderá cair alguma coisa...nunca abaixo dos 800m volto a repetir...

Por isso não deverá haver grandes alarmismos...nem da parte do IM!


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Nov 2011 às 18:33)

Ahhhhhh, a neve!
Esse elemento branco que todos esperamos após o verão...
Olhamos para o céu e esperamos aqueles belos farrapos alvos que lentamente vão descendo à terra. Que fascínio.

Ainda é cedo para esperarem que caiam a cotas médias (muito menos baixas) em grande quantidade.
Temos uma inércia térmica marcada, o frio não quer entrar, o oceano aqui ao lado é bem temperador e o continente europeu apresenta-se ainda bem quente - não há por essa via transporte de ar frio nesta altura.
Não esquecer que os solos estão com temperaturas bem positivas.
Teremos de esperar que entre ar frio polar na Europa e que algum ar frio polar marítimo venha arrefecer o oceano aqui ao lado. Mais umas semanas e, quem sabe, a situação mude radicalmente.
Devemos, no entanto, estar cientes de que as épocas mais propícias à queda de neve a cotas médias\baixas é lá para finais de dezembro\início de janeiro.


----------



## David sf (19 Nov 2011 às 19:11)

stormy disse:


> Não sei de vai fechar tanto, David...não vejo muita energia aqui no Atlantico NE/E para se criar um nucleo tão bem desenvolvido...e agora o GFS12z meteu um cenário de cavado simples...portanto..para já acho essa hipotese de cut-off menos provavel.



Com excepção do GFS das 12z e do NOGAPS, todos os restantes modelos fecham a cut-off:


----------



## Paula (19 Nov 2011 às 20:12)

De qualquer maneira obrigada pelos esclarecimentos 
Braga só viu neve, desde que nasci, em 2009 e em 2010. Este ano já lá vai. Pode ser que Janeiro traga o elemento branco para estas bandas


----------



## Johnny (19 Nov 2011 às 20:53)

Por acaso nevou ainda este ano, no Sameiro (numa noite bastante fria)... penso até ter postado fotos desse momento aqui no forum...



Paula disse:


> De qualquer maneira obrigada pelos esclarecimentos
> Braga só viu neve, desde que nasci, em 2009 e em 2010. Este ano já lá vai. Pode ser que Janeiro traga o elemento branco para estas bandas


----------



## Paula (19 Nov 2011 às 22:01)

Johnny disse:


> Por acaso nevou ainda este ano, no Sameiro (numa noite bastante fria)... penso até ter postado fotos desse momento aqui no forum...



Não te estou a chamar mentiroso, mas também não me recordo de tal evento. Mas é provável, visto que lá para cima as coisas são mais animadas sempre


----------



## David sf (19 Nov 2011 às 22:44)

Previsão descritiva do IM:



> Previsão para 3ª feira, 22 de novembro de 2011
> 
> Céu pouco nublado, apresentando períodos de maior nebulosidade e
> com ocorrência de aguaceiros nas regiões do interior.
> ...


----------



## stormy (20 Nov 2011 às 13:21)

David, o que parece que vai ocorrer é que o cavado ao interagir com a cut-off que está no Mediterraneo ocidental vai transferir uma parte da bolsa de ar frio associada para a circulação da cut-off..ou seja, não se forma uma cut-off nova mas há uma intensificação da pré existente.


Bom...3f não há grandes alterações...deverá haver alguma chuva no norte, nomeadamento no litoral norte extendendo-se um pouco para sul até ao Cabo carvoeiro ou ao Cabo raso.
No interior tambe deverá haver alguma coisa..e como há frio em altura ( iso 0 aos 850hpa) e temos um geopotencial baixinho, é provavel que neve a cotas de aproximadamente 1200m.
Acho os 800-900m do IM exagerados..mas amanhã falaremos de novo no assunto.

Quanto ao longo prazo, voltará a influencia anticiclonica até dia 27, com subida de temperatura..

Quanto aquela ideia de regresso do tempo mais chuvoso, com a entrada de um cavado mais intenso a partir dos ultimos dias do mês....está um pouco tremida.
Os modelos a nivel geral veem um aumento da actividade ciclonica no Atlantico, o que faz todo o sentido face aquela perturbação tropical que vai injectar ar quente para norte.`
Mas o que maior parte deles vê não é um cavado grande e organizado mas sim uma sucessão de perturbações que se vão gerando no Atlantico e afectam depois a Peninsula.
Neste padrão teremos uma circulação mais bloqueada, com espaço para que se possam criar alguns sistemas mais complexos á medida que o jet se vai dobrando para sul e para norte.
É dificil ver agora ao certo o que sevai suceder...mas efectivamente parece estar a entrar nas modelações alguma instabilidade a partir de dia 28-29..com o agravamento do estado do tempo.


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2011 às 13:52)

O ECMWF já não prevê tanto frio nem tanta precipitação para 3ªfeira, e consequentemente a previsão descritiva do IM já se alterou bastante no que diz respeito à cota de neve:

Previsão para 3ª feira, 22 de novembro de 2011



> Previsão para 3ª feira, 22 de novembro de 2011
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade
> a partir da tarde.
> ...



Passou do 80 para o 8. Acho que haverá frio suficiente para nevar pelo menos aos 1200m (e não apenas nos pontos mais altos da S.Estrela).
A precipitação é que está a escassear.


----------



## David sf (20 Nov 2011 às 14:06)

O ECMWF teve uma saída completamente díspar, mete o centro da depressão em altitude no Atlântico, a oeste de Lisboa, o que induziria uma circulação de sul no continente, não havendo entrada de ar frio nos níveis médios nem baixos. 







Sinceramente, acho um pouco estranho, eu tinha algum receio que a dorsal se fortalecesse e mandasse tudo para Espanha, e o que o ECM mostra é o contrário. É uma previsão isolada, não é acompanhada por nenhum outro modelo, mas é coincidente com a média dos ensembles.

Acho ainda mais estranho, que face ao dia de ontem, tenha diminuído a precipitação, porque esta posição mostrada pelo europeu é extremamente favorável à convecção no interior do país, e até abre boas possibilidades no litoral, algo que dificilmente aconteceria caso o centro da cut-off passasse na localização prevista ontem.

No que toca à instabilidade do fim do mês, hoje começa a ser intuída com maior nitidez pelo GFS, o ECMWF tem uma depressão a sul dos Açores, que estraga tudo ao impulsionar a dorsal para próximo de nós. Mas essas depressões pouco pronunciadas nestas latitudes tendem a ser exageradas pelo modelo europeu (as habituais depressões a SW da PI que raramente chegam durante o verão, são um bom exemplo), pelo que o padrão global é satisfatório em ambos os modelos, dorsal forte no Atlântico ocidental, centro de baixas pressões que esteve centrado na Gronelândia a dirigir-se para oriente, ficando situado no UK e na Escandinávia, e dorsal na Europa oriental. Tudo conjugado para uma entrada de noroeste interessante na transição do mês.


----------



## David sf (20 Nov 2011 às 14:15)

stormy disse:


> Mas o que maior parte deles vê não é um cavado grande e organizado mas sim uma sucessão de perturbações que se vão gerando no Atlantico e afectam depois a Peninsula.
> Neste padrão teremos uma circulação mais bloqueada, com espaço para que se possam criar alguns sistemas mais complexos á medida que o jet se vai dobrando para sul e para norte.
> É dificil ver agora ao certo o que sevai suceder...mas efectivamente parece estar a entrar nas modelações alguma instabilidade a partir de dia 28-29..com o agravamento do estado do tempo.



É complicado haver um bloqueio forte, não se vislumbra grande possibilidade de entrada de ar quente no pólo:






Há ali um cavado no centro dos EUA que se for mais pronunciado e mais a sul vai impulsionar a dorsal atlântica até à Gronelândia, mas esta não tem onde se unir, pelo que não conseguiria durar muito. Do outro lado, na Rússia oriental, há também uma possibilidade de entrar algo, devido ao centro depressionário no norte da Europa, mas estão muito longe de se unirem. É a única hipótese de bloqueio forte e de negativização da AO para os próximos 15/20 dias, é ténue, e se acontecesse isolaria o centro depressionário no norte da Europa, não lhe restando alternativa que não fosse o deslocamento para sul e afectação da bacia mediterrânica, com circulação de oeste no início, transformando-se em nortada na PI.


----------



## BigB (20 Nov 2011 às 14:42)

Estive de forma curiosa a ver alguns dos principais modelos e temos as seguintes previsões para o médio prazo:

ECMWF:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

GFS:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

GEM:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ou seja, iremos ter de acordo com o IM entre os dias 23-28 Novembro dias com influencias Anticiclonicas que irão trazer dias de sol com madrugadas relativamente frias e tardes agradaveis, as temperaturas confirmam-me para a Região de Lisboa dificilmente irão utrapassar a barreira dos 20º graus( podendo aproximar-se desses valores no dia 24/11) mas irão-se centrar essencialmente entre os 16º-18º graus, as minimas irão andar entre os 8º-12º graus, portanto iremos ter um mini Verão de São Martinho mas mesmo assim insuficiente para dias realmente amenos, neste sentido podemos já antecipar que este mês irá acabar com uma pequena anomalia negativa ou dentro da média no que respeita a temperatura.
Depois disso como se pode constactar nos modelos pode ser que o mês de Dezembro se inicie com frio já de verdade, mas ainda tudo muito Incerto.
Axo muito interessante o cenário previsto por o GFS, não tanto a previsão em si mas a tendencia de diminuir as massas anticiclonicas mais amenas criando as condições necessarias para entrada de Massas de Ar Frias sejam elas Polares ou Siberianas!


----------



## stormy (20 Nov 2011 às 16:54)

Pois David, a AO, como era de esperar, está muito negativa.
Mas geralmente quando se vão modelado cavados de alguma dimensão a interagir com plumas tropicais, da-se um aprofundar dos mesmos, podendo levar a uma bipartição do vortice polar.

É esta bipartição do vortice polar que gera os bloqueios...embora em certas situações se poddam dar bipartições que dado o estado da atmosfera não evoluem para grandes situações bloqueadas.
Era isso que eu estava á espera, um grande nucleo do vortice polar deslocar-se para o Atlantico norte, e alimentado pelo ar tropical, gerar bastante actividade durante varios dias, até que por fim transitasse para leste, sem criar um bloqueio muito acentuado.

No Geral, este inverno não há condições para grandes bloqueios como houve nos ultimos invernos, tal tem a ver com o balanço energetico no polo e com as teleconexões.

Podemos ver que a temperatura da baixa estratosfera está muito baixa, o que indica este vortice polar muito profundo.
Mas atenção que o facto de haver uma situação de AO+, não impede periodos ocasionais de NAO-, só que tais bloqueios são de pequena dimensão ou pelo menos estão posicionados de tal forma que não são disruptivos face á forte zonalidade.

*Bom...quanto a 3f.*

O GFS/12z foi atraz do cénario do europeu, e agora em vez de colocar um  cavado que injectaria ar frio na cut-off Mediterranea, dá expressão a um embolsamento que correria a nossa costa de NW para SE, gerando chuva em todo o pais, mas mais forte e acompanhada de granizo/trovoada no litoral.

Sendo que no interior tambem choveria, com cotas de neve de cerca de 1200 a 1400m.

*No longo prazo*

O GFS/12z parece querer organizar um  cavado mais profundo a partir de dia 28-29, após um periodo em que a dorsal tentaria crescer no norte de Africa...será que o modelo vai tentar ir pelo caminho que eu discuti aqui há dias?

Pode ser que de facto a cut-off Mediterranea, depois de se ir fundindo com o nucleo frio secundario a oeste da PI, consiga arrastar energia vinda do Atlantico  ( ar de origem subtropical) tal como de Africa e do Mediterraneo, de modo a  aprofundar-se e a ser capturada pela circulação da alta troposfera.
Assim, poderia evoluir mais rapidamente par N/NE e deixar a crista anticiclonica crescer no norte de Africa...e com esta sinoptica o cavado atlantico já consegue crescer para sul e tirar partido da pluma tropical e da depressão tropical que nessa altura estaria presa a sul dos Açores.

A ver  vamos..


----------



## DRC (20 Nov 2011 às 17:42)

O modelo HIRLAM mostra para esta noite/madrugada esta situação de chuva no Litoral Oeste:





Será?


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (20 Nov 2011 às 18:05)

condições necessarias para entrada de Massas de Ar Frias sejam elas Polares ou Siberianas!

[/QUOTE]

Isto Significa que este inverno haverá mais frentes frias , com esse cenário poderá haver grandes e inesperadas quedas de neve até mesmo no litoral ,. 
Estou certo?


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Nov 2011 às 18:07)

DRC disse:


> O modelo HIRLAM mostra para esta noite/madrugada esta situação de chuva no Litoral Oeste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não acredito, isto é um erro da AEMET. Nenhum modelo dá chuva para esta noite, nem mesmo o HIRLAM. Se fores consultar o mesmo modelo ao meteociel vês que assim é.

Por curiosidade, também fui à AEMET e aquilo parece estar com bugs. Não só mostra a previsão desde dia 18 (hoje já estamos a 20!), como o mapa de dia 21 às 01:00 como mostraste já nem está com essa precipitação.

Ainda por cima, esse mapa mostra uma frente bem definida, coisa que a tão curto prazo seria mostrado com certeza por todos os modelos...

Será um engano, certamente!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2011 às 19:31)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não acredito, isto é um erro da AEMET. Nenhum modelo dá chuva para esta noite, nem mesmo o HIRLAM. Se fores consultar o mesmo modelo ao meteociel vês que assim é.
> 
> Por curiosidade, também fui à AEMET e aquilo parece estar com bugs. Não só mostra a previsão desde dia 18 (hoje já estamos a 20!), como o mapa de dia 21 às 01:00 como mostraste já nem está com essa precipitação.
> 
> ...



É engano sim, desde de 6ªfeira que existe esse bug no modelo Hirlam.


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Nov 2011 às 20:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> É engano sim, desde de 6ªfeira que existe esse bug no modelo Hirlam.



aquela malta anda distraida com as eleições
deve ser alguém admite levar uma banhada...
se calhar é um modelo de situação politica, primeiro a frente politicamente fria passa por cá e depois chega  a espanha, mas enfraquecida.

peço desculpa pelo off-topic, nem é meu hábito.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Nov 2011 às 22:43)

O Gfs na última run mete precipitação significativa de Norte a Sul


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Nov 2011 às 22:49)

trovoadas disse:


> O Gfs na última run mete precipitação significativa de Norte a Sul



Realmente estranho, não previa isto. 6.6 mm para Almada.


----------



## David sf (20 Nov 2011 às 22:56)

A última run do GFS cava muito a depressão, até hoje de manhã a cut-off não tinha qualquer expressão à superfície, agora baixa dos 1010 mbar, vai ter muito mais precipitação, bastante vento, e não será tão fria, pois entrará ar marítimo de sul ou oeste a todos os níveis.


----------



## rozzo (21 Nov 2011 às 10:38)

Estas situações como agora, com pequenas depressões, não modeladas no médio prazo, e com intensa "luta" de ar marítimo Vs continental foram a tónica dominante dos períodos mais interessantes dos dois últimos Invernos.

Agora que no médio prazo começa a haver "ameaça" de uma ligação no AA entre a nossa região e a Gronelândia (como foi colocado nas Saídas de Sonho), esperemos para ver se se volta a repetir muitas vezes este tipo de situação, e já sabemos que é sempre a melhor para eventos interessantes de neve, desde que seja na altura certa, não agora..

_PS: Um pouco off-topic, mais na sazonal, mas o que estamos a ver agora, até bate um pouco certo com as dúvidas do se estranhar temp's acima da média, e muita secura, nos sazonais etc. É que o tipo de situação que é previsto, à escala espacial e temporal desses modelos, é o dominante, mas NUNCA vai apanhar cut-off's e pequenas depressões como esta, que à escala desses modelos são "tapadas" pela situação sinóptica geral anticiclónica._


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Nov 2011 às 11:11)

rozzo disse:


> Estas situações como agora, com pequenas depressões, não modeladas no médio prazo, e com intensa "luta" de ar marítimo Vs continental foram a tónica dominante dos períodos mais interessantes dos dois últimos Invernos.
> 
> Agora que no médio prazo começa a haver "ameaça" de uma ligação no AA entre a nossa região e a Gronelândia (como foi colocado nas Saídas de Sonho), esperemos para ver se se volta a repetir muitas vezes este tipo de situação, e já sabemos que é sempre a melhor para eventos interessantes de neve, desde que seja na altura certa, não agora..
> 
> _PS: Um pouco off-topic, mais na sazonal, mas o que estamos a ver agora, até bate um pouco certo com as dúvidas do se estranhar temp's acima da média, e muita secura, nos sazonais etc. É que o tipo de situação que é previsto, à escala espacial e temporal desses modelos, é o dominante, mas NUNCA vai apanhar cut-off's e pequenas depressões como esta, que à escala desses modelos são "tapadas" pela situação sinóptica geral anticiclónica._



Estava a escrever um post muito semelhante ao do Rozzo 

excelente o p.s. dele.

realmente começa a desenhar-se uma situação interessante na transição de Novembro para Dezembro, serão de sonho essas saidas? por vezes a realidade ultrapassa o próprio sonho.  Segundo o GFS "futurologicamente", i.e. a mais de 144h, cria uma situação, um padrão, que pode trazer neve a parte do território nacional, para além da estrrela.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2011 às 11:15)

rozzo disse:


> _PS: Um pouco off-topic, mais na sazonal, mas o que estamos a ver agora, até bate um pouco certo com as dúvidas do se estranhar temp's acima da média, e muita secura, nos sazonais etc. É que o tipo de situação que é previsto, à escala espacial e temporal desses modelos, é o dominante, *mas NUNCA vai apanhar cut-off's e pequenas depressões como esta, que à escala desses modelos são "tapadas" pela situação sinóptica geral anticiclónica*._



Essa também tem sido a minha dúvida.
Os modelos prevêem temperaturas acima da média e com tempo seco.
Eu conto com precipitação abaixo da média mas com isso conto que as temperaturas estejam na média ou um pouco abaixo.
O intercalar de tempo mais seco e frio poderá ser feito com depressões oriundas de NO; estas depressões podem trazer ar frio polar marítimo. Daí pensar que no final as temperaturas possam refletir esta situação.
Quanto ás "cut-off´s" e pequenas depressões; em modelos de larga escala percebo perfeitamente que seja impossível a médio-longo prazo modelarem estas. Se assim fosse, qualquer meteorologista poderia fazer previsões descritivas e certeiras para daqui a 3 meses ou mais...
Como assim não é, vamos acompanhando o dia a dia tentando aprender mais um pouco a dinãmica que a atmosfera nos presenteia.
Outra dúvida: será que os modelos já terão a compensação pelo reaparecimento do fenómeno La Niña?
--------

Para amanhã um *pequeno* núcleo de ar frio atravessará o país de NO para SE. Se a precipitação o acompanhar (o que parece ser o caso) a precipitação deverá ser de neve a cotas abaixo dos 1000 mts (>800 mts) no norte e centro, mas rapidamente irão subir estas cotas após este núcleo se deslocar para sul.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2011 às 11:22)

stormy disse:


> *Pois David, a AO, como era de esperar, está muito negativa.*



Existem dois AO ?????






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

E já agora a NAO ....






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2011 às 12:08)

Lá se foram as cotas médias, por este andar só lá pra Fevereiro há neve em condições nas serras 



> Previsão para 3ª feira, 22 de novembro de 2011
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de
> nebulosidade a partir da tarde.
> ...


----------



## stormy (21 Nov 2011 às 12:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Existem dois AO ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ups..gafe minha


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (21 Nov 2011 às 14:48)

BigB disse:


> Pelo que vi dos modelos a coisa parece estar-se a compor para o inicio do mês de Dezembro!



E na europa preve-se que caiam as primeiras neves?


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Nov 2011 às 15:35)

Uma pergunta:

Entre esta noite e amanhã, há alguma probabilidade de trovoada?


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (21 Nov 2011 às 15:47)

AndréFrade disse:


> Uma pergunta:
> 
> Entre esta noite e amanhã, há alguma probabilidade de trovoada?



tenho quase a certeza que nao


----------



## stormy (21 Nov 2011 às 18:22)

Boas noites..

Tendo em conta o longo prazo, já parece haver alguma consistencia no GFS/GEFS das 12z de hoje.
Em principio as condições da circulação do jet não são as melhores para potenciar a interacção deste com a forte pluma tropical, com um ciclone tropical associado, e posterior intensificação da ondulação do jet.

Em vez disso o modelo vê dois periodos em que dois cavados distintos vão ser profundos o suficiente para capturar alguma energia tropical.

O primeiro desses dois cavados será já nesta 5f, e vai interagir de modo directo com a perturbação tropical.
Dada a trsnaferencia de uma grande dose de ar quente para a circulação extratropical, é de esperar a formação de uma frente muito activa e estacionaria ( Warm Conveyour Belt ou WCB), com o posterior cavamento de uma depressão na zona da Irlanda.

*Situação a ser seguida por perto pelos Açoreanos pois há a possibilidade das ilhas, especialmente os Grupos central e ocidental, de serem afectados em cheio pelo WCB, isto se não se der mesmo a passagem do sistema tropical sobre estas ilhas antes de ser absorvido pela depressão recem formada a NE do arquipelago ( para já o GFS não aprofunda o cavado o suficiente paa capturar a depressão tropical em si, mas uma parte significativa da sua energia..o que se traduz tambem numa situação complexa embora não tão gravosa).*

*GEFS t+54h:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Mais á frente, para os ultimos dias do mês, o GFS volta a criar um cavado na zona dos Açores, absorvendo mais um bom bocado do que resta da pluma tropical, e gerando um campo depressionario mais intenso no Atlantico.
Este já afectará o continente, primeiro com o tal fluxo de SW mais instavel e quente, e depois com um fluxo mais frio mas tambem instavel de NW.

*GFS t+180h:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




*Resumo:*

Amanhã  e depois teremos alguma instabilidade com trovoada e granizo no litoral, e alguma neve nas terras altas.
Depois virá a dorsal, empurrada para leste devido á instabilidade que vai surgindo no Atlantico.
Teremos até aos ultimos dias do mês uma situação dominada pelo anticiclone, centrado entre a Madeira e a PI, com tempo soalheiro e ameno, excepto em alguns pontos susceptiveis a inversões térmicas, onde as noites serão frias.

A partir do final do mês, aumento da instabilidade, que deverá durar até inicios de Dezembro.

*Atenção á situação de mau tempo nos Açores para a proxima entre a tarde de 4f e a tarde de 6f proximas, e depois para a outra semana, a partir de 3f/4f.*

Na Madeira tudo calmo..qualquer chuva que haja, ou restos de frentes não serão nada de significativo....predomina o sol e o tempo agradavel, com um intensificar dos Aliseos de NE durante o fim de semana.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Nov 2011 às 20:02)

Então e a neve prevista para o inicio de Dezembro, vem ou não vem?


----------



## LMCG (21 Nov 2011 às 20:51)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/something-tropical-brewing-in-1/58052

Although the 2011 tropical season is coming to a close, the AccuWeather.com Hurricane Center continues to monitor an area of disturbed weather in the central Atlantic.

A broad area of low pressure located approximately 850 miles to the northeast of the Leeward Islands continues to produce a large swath of cloudiness. Underneath some of these clouds are showers and thunderstorms; mainly to the north and east of the storm's center.

Over the past 24 hours the storm has become better organized as it continued to sit and spin slowly over warm waters in the central Atlantic.

The storm is forecast to continue to organize and develop over the next couple of days. It is possible that it may develop into a subtropical storm by the middle of the week.

High pressure will build across the northern Atlantic during the middle of the week before passing just to the north of the system. The building high could aide the storm in further development by adding extra spin. The high will also be responsible for the track the system takes.

According to Expert Senior Meteorologist Dan Kottlowski, the storm is expected to track to the "north-northeast and should be of no threat to land through Thursday morning".

Kottlowski added "It's possible that this system could affect the Azores on Friday of this week."

Heavy rain and gusty winds could be expected across the islands and continue through the upcoming weekend.

Rough seas will be a concern for shipping over the middle of the Atlantic.

AccuWeather.com meteorologists aren't ruling out the storm becoming an organized tropical system over the coming days as it remains in relatively warm water with little in the way of wind shear.

*CICLONE atingirá os Açores lá para Sexta-feira...?*


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Nov 2011 às 21:26)

LMCG disse:


> *CICLONE atingirá os Açores lá para Sexta-feira...?*



Caro, eles não falam em ciclone. *Eventualmente* tempestade tropical, provavelmente um sistema bastante energético. Basta ler o que vários participantes aqui escreveram.

para além disso eu embirro um bocado com o accuweather, bem como com o Sr Joe Bastardi (ex-accuweather). Acho-os muito sensacionalistas.
Para mim é uma espécie de "the sun" da meteorologia. Desculpem o desabafo.  

cps

bernardino


----------



## David sf (21 Nov 2011 às 22:04)

c.bernardino disse:


> Caro, eles não falam em ciclone. *Eventualmente* tempestade tropical, provavelmente um sistema bastante energético. Basta ler o que vários participantes aqui escreveram.
> 
> para além disso eu embirro um bocado com o accuweather, bem como com o Sr Joe Bastardi (ex-accuweather). Acho-os muito sensacionalistas.
> Para mim é uma espécie de "the sun" da meteorologia. Desculpem o desabafo.
> ...



Bernardino, qualquer depressão é um ciclone. Durante esta noite, Portugal continental será afectado por um ciclone, bem como já o foi por outro durante o fim de semana. Depois chegará o anticiclone.

Quanto ao resto concordo, para já é sensacionalismo, tanto que os modelos neste momento prevêem uma depressão muito menos cavada, se atingir os Açores não será algo assim tão incomum, chuvas e ventos fortes como costuma ocorrer algumas vezes durante esta época do ano.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2011 às 22:23)

*Definição de ciclone:*



> Um ciclone (ou depressão ou centro de baixas pressões) é uma região em que o ar relativamente quente se eleva e favorece a formação de nuvens e precipitação. Por isso, tempo chuvoso e nublado, chuva e vento forte estão normalmente associados a centros de baixas pressões. A instabilidade do ar produz um grande desenvolvimento vertical de nuvens cumuliformes associadas a cargas de água.
> Ciclones e Anti-ciclones (Hemisfério Norte)
> 
> Os ciclones são indicados nos mapas meteorológicos pela letra «B» e são locais onde a pressão atmosférica é a mais baixa na sua vizinhança e em volta do qual existe um padrão organizado de circulação de ar. À medida que, pela acção do diferencial de pressões, o ar flui dos centros de altas pressões para um centro de baixas pressões é deflectido pela força de Coriolis[1] de tal modo que os ventos circulam em espiral, isto é, no sentido anti-horário (direcção contraria aos ponteiros de um relógio) no Hemisfério Norte e no sentido horário (direcção dos ponteiros de um relógio) no Hemisfério Sul. Na meteorologia, os movimentos de ar resultantes de um centro de altas pressões são denominados anti-ciclones. O sentido de giro de um ciclone e de um anti-ciclone é o contrário para um mesmo hemisfério[2][3], sendo este determinado pela aceleração de Coriolis.[1]
> ...



apesar disso devia evitar usar esta palavra aqui no sentido vago pois desde há muitas dezenas de anos que a palavra ciclone, começou a ser entendida como uma grande tempestade com ventos ciclónicos !!


----------



## c.bernardino (21 Nov 2011 às 22:36)

David sf,

Posso não estar a pensar bem, mas a mensagem de um colega mostrava algum alarme com a mensagem CICLONE que é entendido pela maioria dos leigos como algo terrivel. Talvez essa seja a razão pela qual é um termo pouco usado em proveito de núcleo de baixas pressões, ou depressão.

Será que entendi mal o post do colega?
reitero TUDO o que escrevi, meus caros. Leiam.



c.bernardino disse:


> Caro, eles não falam em ciclone. *Eventualmente* tempestade tropical, provavelmente um sistema bastante energético. Basta ler o que vários participantes aqui escreveram.
> 
> ...




O uso da palavra ciclone, principalmente em maiusculas, pode provocar algum alarme. Alerta sim, alarme não.

sem mais

Bernardino


----------



## David sf (21 Nov 2011 às 22:39)

c.bernardino disse:


> David sf,
> 
> Posso não estar a pensar bem, mas a mensagem de um colega mostrava algum alarme com a mensagem CICLONE que é entendido pela maioria dos leigos como algo terrivel. Talvez essa seja a razão pela qual é um termo pouco usado em proveito de núcleo de baixas pressões, ou depressão.
> 
> ...



Eu percebi o que querias dizer, apenas tentei elucidar toda a gente, é uma confusão muito comum, mesmo em órgãos de comunicação social.


----------



## LMCG (22 Nov 2011 às 00:31)

David sf disse:


> Eu percebi o que querias dizer, apenas tentei elucidar toda a gente, é uma confusão muito comum, mesmo em órgãos de comunicação social.



Boa noite,

De facto coloquei em maiúsculas pois não percebo muito disto, mas também porque li no NHC a palavra ciclone...

TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
700 PM EST MON NOV 21 2011

FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...

1. AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED ABOUT 900 MILES EAST OF BERMUDA
CONTINUES TO PRODUCE GALE-FORCE WINDS. WHILE THIS SYSTEM HAS
CHANGED LITTLE IN ORGANIZATION DURING THE PAST FEW HOURS AND STILL
HAS SOME FRONTAL CHARACTERISTICS...IT IS FORECAST TO INTENSIFY
DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS AS EITHER A FRONTAL LOW OR A
SUBTROPICAL *CYCLONE*. THIS SYSTEM HAS A HIGH CHANCE...60 PERCENT...
OF BECOMING A SUBTROPICAL *CYCLONE *DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS AS IT
MOVES NORTH-NORTHEASTWARD TO NORTHEASTWARD AT 10 TO 15 MPH.
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION ON THIS SYSTEM CAN BE FOUND IN HIGH SEAS
FORECASTS ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE...UNDER AWIPS
HEADER NFDHSFAT1 AND WMO HEADER FZNT01 KWBC.

Obrigado pelas informações,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Nov 2011 às 12:05)

Segundo as últimas run´s parece que vai começar o tédio...Anticiclone para cima de nós até perder de vista...


----------



## stormy (22 Nov 2011 às 15:49)

Vamos lá esclarecer a terminologia:

CICLONE= Depressão ou baixa pressão, que podem ser de origem tropical, extratropical ou hibrida/subtropical, cada uma com caracteristicas diferentes mas com o efeito comum de causar um agravamento do estado do tempo.

CICLOGENESE= Processo ou evento de criação de um Ciclone.

CICLOGENESE EXPLOSIVA= Criação num curto espaço de tempo de um ciclone devido ao facto de haver certo tipo de condições que favorecem a rapida evolução/criação deste tipo de sistemas.
Este tipo de ciclogenese pode dar origem a tempo mais severo pois está associada  a uma grande dinamica atmosferica que se traduz em ventos fortes, precipitações fortes, trovoadas, etc.

FRONTOGENESE= Processo em que se cria uma superficie frontal ( frente) fria ou quente, ou em que uma frente menos activa se reactiva.

FRONTÓLISE= Processo de decaimento de um sistema frontal.

CICLÓLISE= Processo de decaimento de um ciclone/depressão.


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Nov 2011 às 16:18)

stormy disse:


> CICLOGENESE= Processo ou evento de criação de um Ciclone.



ou sua intensificação.


----------



## Agreste (22 Nov 2011 às 16:21)

ferreira5 disse:


> Segundo as últimas run´s parece que vai começar o tédio...Anticiclone para cima de nós até perder de vista...



Não vejo porque se chamará tédio. O tempo vai arrefecer, vamos ter geadas e veremos até onde as temperaturas irão descer, principalmente ai na tua região.


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Nov 2011 às 18:04)

Agreste disse:


> Não vejo porque se chamará tédio. O tempo vai arrefecer, vamos ter geadas e veremos até onde as temperaturas irão descer, principalmente ai na tua região.



Concordo, e para além disso não sei até que ponto será assim uma estabilidade tão prolongada.
Para além disso vamos ter uma amplitude térmica significativa, coisa que não experimentamos há uns tempos.
Os modelos, principalmente o GFS anda a colocar uma situação interessante de NW a partir de 30 de Novembro!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Note-se no entanto a fraca falibilidade que os modelos andam a apresentar, tal como é natural, a mais de 144h.
lá para 7 de dezembra o gfs apresenta uma saida de sonho mas isso não é para aqui chamado...


----------



## stormy (22 Nov 2011 às 18:06)

Bom...analisando o GFS/12z de hoje..

No Atlantico uma depressão hibrida vai ganhando intensidade, irá passar bem perto da Ilha das Flores na 5f/6f, empurrando para norte uma massa de ar tropical que deverá alimentar o inicio de uma fase mais activa na circulação sobre o Atlantico e a Europa.

O GFS tem insistido neste cenário há bastante tempo, e parece que deverá materializar-se.

*T+42h*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A preto assinalo a região que será mais activa, o centro da depressão passará um pouco a W ou mesmo em cima do limite a oeste do rectangulo, e no quadrante leste da circulação haverá uma pluma tropical muito intensa, associada ao WCB, que poderá dar alguns problemas aos Açores.

Na peninsula a  dorsal anticiclónica deverá começar a exercer a sua influencia, empurrada para leste pelos sistemas Atlanticos.

...........

Mais para a frente, com o aumentar da actividade no Atlantico, teremos o AA fixo numa posição proxima á PI, extendendo-se para WSW.

Mas ainda há um resto de energia tropical a SW dos Açores que a depressão de 5f não conseguiu arrastar, pelo que se prevê que a partir do dia 28-29 essa bolsa de ar tropical começe a interagir mais fortemente com a circulação Atlantica, gerando um cavado mais forte ( grande amplitude e algumas perturbações inseridas) que deverá atingir Portugal continental.

*T+168h*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Basicamente mantem-se o cenário de um periodo mais activo com tempo ameno mas instavel entre dia 28-29Nov e 2-3Dez, a que se segue um periodo mais fresco com a possibilidade ne alguma neve nas cotas médias, entre dia 3-4Dez e 6-7Dez.

Nos Açores teremos uma situação normal para a altura do ano...instabilidade, depressões a passar perto..mas normal.

*Resumindo....*

*
Açores*- 

Situação mais gravosa entre 4f e 6f, com a passagem da depressão a W.
A depressão afectará mais os grupos ocidental e central, com ventos fortes, trovoadas e chuva forte e pressistente.
Tambem a ondulação será intensa de SW.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Continente-*

Com o AA sempre por perto teremos tempo ameno e soalheiro até ao dia 28.
A partir de dia 28, a actividade Atlantica propaga-se para leste, afectando-nos primeiro com instabilidade associada ao ar quente..possiveis trovoadas, chuva e algum vento, sendo que depois virá uma massa de ar mais fria de NW, á medida que o cavado passa sobre o território e a circulação passa de SW para NW.
Neste periodo mais instavel poderemos ter a formação de um sistema de baixas pressões mais intenso a NW, desde o W/SW da Irlanda até ao Mar do norte, mas é obviamente muito cedo para ter ideia da sinóptica exata.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*Madeira-*

Tudo calmo, apenas com a possibilidade de mais instabilidade entre dia 1 e 3 de Dez.

....................................

*Prespectivas para o inicio de Dezembro*

Bom...Os modelos estão a colocar para o inicio de Dezembro um padrão congruente com uma entrada fria na America do Norte.
Pode ser que entremos naquele temido padrão que referi que podia aparecer no Inverno, em que na falta de energia na America, e com uma la niña acentuada pela AO/NAO+, teriamos o deslocamento de um cavado semi permanente para o Atlantico central, deixando a PI num regime anticiclonico, a Europa de N num regime de SW e a europa de leste e sueste a  ser afectada por uma circulação fria de N/NE com um nucleo de baixas no Mediterraneo-Mar negro.

É de referir que este padrão ( algo analogo ao inverno de 07-08) deixa espaços ocasionais quer para perturbações intensas de SW quer entradas mais frias de NE...
Não vale a pena andar já a pensar em secas ou tempo entediante ( na prespectiva do meteolouco...hehe), pois ainda falta muito tempo e já se sabe de antemão que este padrão/tendencia pode dar em coisas como o 18fev08 ou uma entrada fria de NE como ocorreu no final desse inverno mas nesse caso afectou mais Espanha...ou seja...está o jogo ainda em aberto.


----------



## David sf (22 Nov 2011 às 18:20)

Excelente run do GFS às 12z, não só a saída operacional, mas principalmente a previsão ensemblistica. Em baixo o diagrama para Trás-os-Montes, das 6 z e das 12z:







6z - Exceptuando uma saída meio tresloucada da run de controle, há somente duas ou três linhas que esporadicamente baixam bem da iso 0. Média da T850 no dia 30 de novembro a rondar os 5ºC.






12z - Média dos ensembles a 30 de novembro baixa para 2ºC, sendo que a maioria delas está abaixo deste valor. Aumenta a precipitação. Entre 30/11 e 4/12, a esmagadora maioria das linha baixa do 0. Também mais frio a 500 hpa.

À espera do que possa ainda prever o ECMWF, hoje pela primeira vez começa a ser claramente intuída uma entrada de noroeste / norte para a mudança de mês.


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Nov 2011 às 19:50)

stormy disse:


> ...........
> Basicamente mantem-se o cenário de um periodo mais activo com tempo ameno mas instavel entre dia 28-29Nov e 2-3Dez, a que se segue um periodo mais fresco com a possibilidade ne alguma neve nas cotas médias, entre dia 3-4Dez e 6-7Dez.
> ..........



Excelentes e bem fundamentados, como sempre, os posts do david e stormy. esta frase do stormy encorajou-me  a colocar aqui isto





eu sei que isto devia estar nas saidas de sonho mas ilustra, penso eu, o que stormy escreveu.


----------



## João Sousa (22 Nov 2011 às 22:30)

c.bernardino disse:


> Excelentes e bem fundamentados, como sempre, os posts do david e stormy. esta frase do stormy encorajou-me  a colocar aqui isto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite meus caros,
Desculpem-me a ignorância, mas porque que é uma saída de sonho! Não vislumbro nada de extraordinário! 

Abraço a todos


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Nov 2011 às 23:13)

João Sousa disse:


> Boa noite meus caros,
> Desculpem-me a ignorância, mas porque que é uma saída de sonho! Não vislumbro nada de extraordinário!
> 
> Abraço a todos



Sinceramente também não percebi muito bem... o que eu interpreto dessa carta é tempo algo fresco, mas seco. Se fosse em Janeiro ou Fevereiro, com mais frio instalado na Europa Central, essa carta poderia significar uma entrada bem fria, com corrente de Leste. Mas sempre seca... 

A neve a cotas médias que o Stormy refere, poderá ocorrer caso tenhamos uma entrada de Noroeste, mais húmida. Não tão fria como uma  entrada continental mais forte de Inverno, mas bem mais húmida. Algo mais parecido com isto:


----------



## João Sousa (22 Nov 2011 às 23:30)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Sinceramente também não percebi muito bem... o que eu interpreto dessa carta é tempo algo fresco, mas seco. Se fosse em Janeiro ou Fevereiro, com mais frio instalado na Europa Central, essa carta poderia significar uma entrada bem fria, com corrente de Leste. Mas sempre seca...
> 
> A neve a cotas médias que o Stormy refere, poderá ocorrer caso tenhamos uma entrada de Noroeste, mais húmida. Não tão fria como uma  entrada continental mais forte de Inverno, mas bem mais húmida. Algo mais parecido com isto:



Exactamente, o pouco que percebo de meteorologia também me leva a pensar que seria uma mera situação de estabilidade, bem paradigmática de uma situação anti-ciclónica e pouco ou nada mais.

Essa saída que adicionaste, sim, seria uma situação espectacular! Diria mesmo óptima! 

Abraço


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Nov 2011 às 23:52)

João Sousa disse:


> Exactamente, o pouco que percebo de meteorologia também me leva a pensar que seria uma mera situação de estabilidade, bem paradigmática de uma situação anti-ciclónica e pouco ou nada mais.
> 
> Essa saída que adicionaste, sim, seria uma situação espectacular! Diria mesmo óptima!
> 
> Abraço



Eh ... calma. realmente exagerei com a expressão "uma saida de sonho", não seria uma entrada fria siberiana vigorosa à-moda-de-janeiro, seria, realmente fresca mas traria temperaturas que arriscaria de 0 a 3 ºC de minima a mais de metade do território. 
Isso era.
Num periodo que parece ter alguma instabilidade, e precipitação (pouca) associada.
E essa situação traria neve a cotas médias (chamo eu isso a uns 800m).
e neve essa logo no inicio de dezembro seria um bom "agoiro" para quem gosta de neve. 

Podem discordar, se quiserem, mas esse seria o cenário.
já agora se discordam, digam, por favor porque discordam.
Eu por exemplo discordo da opinião de que a situação preconizasse estabilidade. para mim a AA biscaia/UK poderia deslocar-se mais um pouco para NEE e ai sim!!! passado 2 dias iamos ter festa.
se consultarem essa saida do modelo essa era a tendência. 

querem outra razão para (não) ser um cenário de sonho?
a run seguinte do GFS desfez completamente o cenário




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

comparem o que coloquei no meu post anterior com esta saida... com diferença de 6 horas!
Normal para modelos a esta distância.
Eu não sou pro, não tenho grandes conhecimentos, nem me quero armar.
Nem em expert, nem em pseudonabo.
Estamos aqui todos para aprender e ganhar experiência... 

em paz


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Nov 2011 às 00:18)

c.bernardino disse:


> Eh ... calma. realmente exagerei com a expressão "uma saida de sonho", não seria uma entrada fria siberiana vigorosa à-moda-de-janeiro, seria, realmente fresca mas traria temperaturas que arriscaria de 0 a 3 ºC de minima a mais de metade do território.
> Isso era.
> Num periodo que parece ter alguma instabilidade, e precipitação (pouca) associada.
> E essa situação traria neve a cotas médias (chamo eu isso a uns 800m).
> ...



Claro, c.bernardino, estamos aqui todos sempre a aprender e por isso o João Sousa colocou a dúvida e eu respondi da maneira que achei mais adequada. Ninguém criticou ninguém, ninguém chamou nabo ou expert a ninguém, apenas discutimos aquela carta...

Mas permita-me continuar a discordar da sua análise aquela carta. E vou explicar porquê, como pede:





Ora, sem dúvida que haveria corrente de leste, mas nessa altura ainda haveria muito pouco ar frio instalado na Europa central. Lembro-me de ver por curiosidade a T850 dessa carta e não baixava dos 2/4ºC. Já não o posso provar porque a run já foi actualizada, é pena... Ou seja, 0/3ºC talvez nas terras altas do Norte e Centro, ou Trás-os-montes, ou ainda algum local ou outro com uma forte inversão térmica, mas metade do país, duvido muito.
Depois, a questão da instabilidade... centro de altas pressões muito perto, pressões na ordem os 1030 a 1035 hPa em Portugal... e sem nenhuma bolsa de ar frio em altitude aqui por perto. Ora, não me parece que haja qualquer possibilidade de haver instabilidade nesta sinóptica. Não sei o que realmente aconteceria, mas deixo isso aos mais entendidos aqui do fórum, pode estar-me a escapar algum pormenor que desconheça.

Está dada a minha opinião mais fundamentada. Acho muito interessante este debate relativamente a esta carta, é uma boa maneira de aprendermos sempre mais. Peço desculpa se não o estou a fazer no tópico mais adequado.

Um abraço


----------



## João Sousa (23 Nov 2011 às 00:34)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Claro, c.bernardino, estamos aqui todos sempre a aprender e por isso o João Sousa colocou a dúvida e eu respondi da maneira que achei mais adequada. Ninguém criticou ninguém, ninguém chamou nabo ou expert a ninguém, apenas discutimos aquela carta...
> 
> Mas permita-me continuar a discordar da sua análise aquela carta. E vou explicar porquê, como pede:
> 
> ...



Boa noite novamente,
Meus caros c.bernardino, Jorge_scp é um prazer poder discutir as minhas ideias, ainda que poucas, acerca de tão interessante temática como é a meteorologia. Não foi em momento algum minha intenção ferir a susceptibilidade de ninguém. Neste sentido, o que está aqui em causa é a interpretação que cada um de nós faz de uma run. Devo concordar e subscrever a interpretação que é feita pelo Jorge, neste último post. 

Off topic: Epah oh Jorge_scp, se esse scp é do grande Sporting Clube de Portugal, tens bom gosto.

Um forte abraço ao Jorge e ao Bernardino


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Nov 2011 às 01:51)

Ó meus amigos. Isto é um tópico de previsão e modelos.
Ai e tal , estamos aqui para aprender e desculpe  que não o quis ofender, ou, ai e tal que depois de um longo of-topic ,
que me desculpem o of-topic que se segue e mais não sei quantos,
e ,  não sei que mais diga,  mas  , neste tópico, por favor,
não  façam dispersar a excelência e o privilégio de alguns membros.
Caramba. Há tópicos  mais adequados  para essas discussões.


----------



## Norther (23 Nov 2011 às 10:39)

Chegou o A e vamos ter pelo menos ate dia 30, dias solarengos óptimo para ir aos miscaros e usufruir da natureza  
Depois dia 30 a ver que acontece


----------



## beachboy30 (23 Nov 2011 às 11:02)

E eis que ele chegou, atrasado, mas mais vale tarde que nunca: o Verão de São Martinho . 

Nos próximos tempos serão de esperar dias soalheiros, céu azul, durante o dia temperaturas bem agradáveis, à noite nem tanto... O AA vai andar a rondar a PI, ora a W, ora a NW, ora a N/NE, mas nunca demasiado a Sul para permitir entradas de SW... O ECMWF "agarra-se" a isto até pelo menos 3ª feira da semana que vem... O GFS parece querer ir atrás... Vamos ver até onde vai este padrão... Agora toca a disfrutar deste tempo que também faz falta .


----------



## meteo (23 Nov 2011 às 21:43)

beachboy30 disse:


> E eis que ele chegou, atrasado, mas mais vale tarde que nunca: o Verão de São Martinho .
> 
> Nos próximos tempos serão de esperar dias soalheiros, céu azul, durante o dia temperaturas bem agradáveis, à noite nem tanto... O AA vai andar a rondar a PI, ora a W, ora a NW, ora a N/NE, mas nunca demasiado a Sul para permitir entradas de SW... O ECMWF "agarra-se" a isto até pelo menos 3ª feira da semana que vem... O GFS parece querer ir atrás... Vamos ver até onde vai este padrão... *Agora toca a disfrutar deste tempo que também faz falta* .


Claro! Uns dias de Sol só sabem é bem depois de um Novembro com tanta e magnifica animação. Portugal não era Portugal se não tivesse algumas semanas de anticiclone em cima,no Outono e no Inverno! Normalissimo.
Esperam-se dias de sol,com temperaturas frescas de madrugada, e temperaturas amenas de dia.Máximas de 20ºC em algumas estações


----------



## boneli (24 Nov 2011 às 02:20)

Boa noite. Sei que ainda falta muito, que é apenas um modelo mas está lá e se calhar pelo menos pode ser uma tendência de mudança de padrão para a vinda de um pouco mais de frio. 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Nov 2011 às 08:03)

boneli disse:


> Boa noite. Sei que ainda falta muito, que é apenas um modelo mas está lá e se calhar pelo menos pode ser uma tendência de mudança de padrão para a vinda de um pouco mais de frio.



Excelente, também ando com a mesma intuição à imenso tempo... exatamente 30 /nov.
os modelos é que , de run para run, ainda apresentam enormes variações mas há condições para qq coisa interessante. E repara que não é só frio.
Temos chuva... CORRIJO ...precipitação. olha que pelo marão...


----------



## vitamos (24 Nov 2011 às 10:32)

c.bernardino disse:


> Excelente, também ando com a mesma intuição à imenso tempo... exatamente 30 /nov.
> os modelos é que , de run para run, ainda apresentam enormes variações mas há condições para qq coisa interessante. E repara que não é só frio.
> Temos chuva... CORRIJO ...precipitação. olha que pelo marão...



A run do GFS das 0z era absolutmaente fantástica, aguardo agora pela actualização das 6z... Mas cotas de neve em torno dos 400 e 500 metros com precipitação para o norte e centro do país era um cenário de sonho e  já no 1º painel. Contudo, o ensemble mostra que, e embora não estando totalmente sozinha, a saída era um outlier frio e a variação dos vários membros enorme... Vamos ter um jogo de nervos, habitual para esta altura, nos próximos dias! Haja coração (Pessoalmente acho esta altura do ano a mais espectacular e desafiante no que ao seguimento de modelos diz respeito)


----------



## boneli (24 Nov 2011 às 11:04)

vitamos disse:


> A run do GFS das 0z era absolutmaente fantástica, aguardo agora pela actualização das 6z... Mas cotas de neve em torno dos 400 e 500 metros com precipitação para o norte e centro do país era um cenário de sonho e  já no 1º painel. Contudo, o ensemble mostra que, e embora não estando totalmente sozinha, a saída era um outlier frio e a variação dos vários membros enorme... Vamos ter um jogo de nervos, habitual para esta altura, nos próximos dias! Haja coração (Pessoalmente acho esta altura do ano a mais espectacular e desafiante no que ao seguimento de modelos diz respeito)





Sim concordo. Vai ser uma luta e só com o apróximar dos dias é que vamos preceber o que se vai passar.


----------



## David sf (24 Nov 2011 às 11:19)

vitamos disse:


> A run do GFS das 0z era absolutmaente fantástica, aguardo agora pela actualização das 6z... Mas cotas de neve em torno dos 400 e 500 metros com precipitação para o norte e centro do país era um cenário de sonho e  já no 1º painel. Contudo, o ensemble mostra que, e embora não estando totalmente sozinha, a saída era um outlier frio e a variação dos vários membros enorme... Vamos ter um jogo de nervos, habitual para esta altura, nos próximos dias! Haja coração (Pessoalmente acho esta altura do ano a mais espectacular e desafiante no que ao seguimento de modelos diz respeito)



É tudo,







ou nada:






Curiosamente o ECMWF adopta a habitual tendência do GFS de exagerar na circulação zonal, enquanto o GFS adopta a tendência habitual do ECMWF, exagerando nos baixos geopotenciais a baixas latitudes. 

Os ensembles do GFS e do ECMWF estão mais semelhantes, apontam ambos para um cavado um pouco "esbatido" nas nossas imediações, o que indica que ambos os modelos seguem indecisos. Mas só 5 perturbações nos metem anticiclone, as restantes que não prevêem frio, metem-nos uma depressão a oeste e a descarga fria nos Açores, um cenário igual ao modelado pela determinista, mas mais a oeste.

Será decisiva a entrada fria do próximo fim de semana no centro dos EUA, se cavar muito não se isolando da circulação global (não formando cut-off) de modo a impulsionar muito a dorsal na costa leste da América do norte, até às proximidades da Gronelândia, teremos animação por cá no fim de semana prolongado 1-4 de dezembro. Geralmente o modelo que melhor costuma modelar esta zona é o GFS, se a previsão ensemblistica fosse mais convincente eu diria que era muito provável termos a tal injecção de ar frio.


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2011 às 12:18)

Eu aposto num cenario de cavado a entrar pelos Açores ( fluxo zonal) e depois um aprofundar do mesmo a oeste da PI, sendo que depois teriamos o inicio de um periodo mais ondulado, mas bloqueio mais intenso só mesmo na zona do leste Europeu.

Ao longo das ultimas semanas o fluxo do quadrante sul tem injectado muita energia no Mediterraneo, e a convecção associada a baixas em altura tem dissipado muito calor latente para a atmosfera:

*Theta-e*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Como se vê tambem, há muita energia transportada sobre o Atlantico pela depressão e WCB que estão nas proximidades dos Açores, e por outra depressão que está a sair dos states e que traz muita energia do golfo, e até criou algum tempo severo nas plains há uns dias.

Estando a haver um afluxo tão grande de energia o mais certo é que de entre as varias perturbações que vão arrastando alguma dessa energia, uma delas acabe por se profundar e organizar mais que as outras..é uma questão de esperar..

*GENS T+108h:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

O mais certo é que tudo começe assim, a dorsal vai-se organizar em dois blocos, um para leste e outro perto dos EUA, com o cavado a aprofundar-se no Atlantico ( até porque a America vai arrefecendo e os cavados deixam de conseguir bom desenvolvimento sobre o continente).


----------



## David sf (24 Nov 2011 às 12:30)

stormy disse:


> Eu aposto num cenario de cavado a entrar pelos Açores ( fluxo zonal) e depois um aprofundar do mesmo a oeste da PI, sendo que depois teriamos o inicio de um periodo mais ondulado, mas bloqueio mais intenso só mesmo na zona do leste Europeu.
> 
> (...)
> 
> O mais certo é que tudo começe assim, a dorsal vai-se organizar em dois blocos, um para leste e outro perto dos EUA, com o cavado a aprofundar-se no Atlantico ( até porque a America vai arrefecendo e os cavados deixam de conseguir bom desenvolvimento sobre o continente).



É assim que irá começar, lá para dia 30, mas depois é muito provável que o centro depressionário na Terra Nova empurre a dorsal para este, e consequentemente a circulação passe de SW para NW. O cenário previsto pelo europeu, (sem qualquer depressão, nem nos Açores, nem na Europa) é um pouco inverosímil


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (24 Nov 2011 às 18:29)

vitamos disse:


> A run do GFS das 0z era absolutmaente fantástica, aguardo agora pela actualização das 6z... Mas cotas de neve em torno dos 400 e 500 metros com precipitação para o norte e centro do país era um cenário de sonho e  já no 1º painel. Contudo, o ensemble mostra que, e embora não estando totalmente sozinha, a saída era um outlier frio e a variação dos vários membros enorme... Vamos ter um jogo de nervos, habitual para esta altura, nos próximos dias! Haja coração (Pessoalmente acho esta altura do ano a mais espectacular e desafiante no que ao seguimento de modelos diz respeito) [/QUOT
> 
> è provabel que neve em algumas regioes do litorial ?


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2011 às 18:31)

David sf disse:


> É assim que irá começar, lá para dia 30, mas depois é muito provável que o centro depressionário na Terra Nova empurre a dorsal para este, e consequentemente a circulação passe de SW para NW. O cenário previsto pelo europeu, (sem qualquer depressão, nem nos Açores, nem na Europa) é um pouco inverosímil



Pois, é precisamente isso, e agora o GFS12z volta a carregar nesse padrão


----------



## David sf (24 Nov 2011 às 18:33)

Gritantes diferenças a relativo curto prazo entre ECMWF e GFS, que depois se repercutem para datas mais longínquas. Vejam como o ECM manda uma cut-off para o Texas e restabelece a circulação zonal, não deixando a dorsal alongar-se para norte:







O GFS que cria o cavado em toda a costa leste dos EUA impulsionando a dorsal. Este cavado atrairá o centro depressionário a norte do Canadá, atrasando em alguns dias o restabelecimento da circulação zonal, o tempo suficiente para que tenhamos uma boa entrada fria de noroeste:






Isto tudo a 96 horas, o GFS está praticamente sozinho, só o BOM ACCESS o acompanha, e seria a primeira vez este outono, que a tão curto prazo, o GFS levaria a sua avante face ao ECMWF.


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Nov 2011 às 20:17)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> vitamos disse:
> 
> 
> > A run do GFS das 0z era absolutmaente fantástica, aguardo agora pela actualização das 6z... Mas cotas de neve em torno dos 400 e 500 metros com precipitação para o norte e centro do país era um cenário de sonho e  já no 1º painel. Contudo, o ensemble mostra que, e embora não estando totalmente sozinha, a saída era um outlier frio e a variação dos vários membros enorme... Vamos ter um jogo de nervos, habitual para esta altura, nos próximos dias! Haja coração (Pessoalmente acho esta altura do ano a mais espectacular e desafiante no que ao seguimento de modelos diz respeito) [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2011 às 21:39)

Realmente as diferenças entre o GFS e o ECMWF são bem evidentes...esperemos que o GFS tenha razão...


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2011 às 22:30)

Oxalá se confirme!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2011 às 22:48)

Boa noite ao forum...

De facto é uma boa saída, confirma a tendência dispar com o ECMWF!

Em termos das hipoteticas cotas de neve o output automático desta casa é bastante generoso, colocando para Chaves cotas de 3 dígitos desde as 132 horas até às 192 horas sendo que no dia 1/12 e 2/12 a cota desde quase até aos 400m com precipitação, o que a ser verdade já poderia nevar na zona alta da cidade de Chaves (Sta. Cruz Trindade). Na minha aldeia era certinha!

Resta salvaguardar que ainda é um cenário muito distante e que se trata da RUN das 18!


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Nov 2011 às 23:39)

Que grande braço de ferro entre o ECMWF e o GFS... até ao momento nenhum parece ter dado sinais de ceder, estão bem teimosos! Vamos ver quem começa a ceder primeiro... 

Falando mais a sério, acho que esta é uma excelente oportunidade para observar e comparar a eficácea de ambos os modelos a médio/longo prazo. Estou com curiosidade em saber quem tem razão... acho estranho esta divergência tão evidente, sendo que a maior parte do ensemble GFS coloca instabilidade no final do mês/início de Dezembro. Mas o ECMWF costuma ser mais assertivo nestas batalhas...


----------



## David sf (25 Nov 2011 às 08:04)

GFS e ECMWF não desarmam, a saída operacional do GFS ontem era claramente um outlier frio, hoje já está bem mais acompanhada. Se formos a ver os ensembles do GFS, em 22 opções apenas 2 estão a prever o que a generalidade dos restantes modelos mostram, circulação zonal. Mesmo as linhas quentes do ensemble do GFS devem-se na sua maioria à formação da depressão junto aos Açores que ficaria retida pela dorsal na Europa ocidental.

A 72 horas estão os dois modelos muito diferentes nos EUA:











Já estivemos várias vezes (principalmente durante fevereiro de 2009) a ver todos os modelos a preverem entrada fria, enquanto que o GFS dizia que não, sozinho e sem grande acompanhamento dos seus ensembles. E acertava, pois previa melhor o que se passava na Terra Nova e costa oeste dos EUA.


----------



## shli30396 (25 Nov 2011 às 11:56)

ferreira5 disse:


> Oxalá se confirme!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois é, na saída das 6 do GEFS não há um único membro que volte a colocar esta situação, está mais parecido com o ECM. Aliás, os dois primeiros membros são os únicos que põem uma depressão a afundar até à PI, mas não parecido com isso e bem mais a leste. 

Já agora, alguém me pode dizer se há algum site onde possa consultar os diagramas dos ensembles? Aqueles gráficos com a precipitação e temperatura a 850hPa em fundo negro.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2011 às 12:01)

shli30396 disse:


> Já agora, alguém me pode dizer se há algum site onde possa consultar os diagramas dos ensembles? Aqueles gráficos com a precipitação e temperatura a 850hPa em fundo negro.





http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/tkavnmgeur.htm


----------



## David sf (25 Nov 2011 às 12:13)

David sf disse:


> GFS e ECMWF não desarmam, a saída operacional do GFS ontem era claramente um outlier frio, hoje já está bem mais acompanhada. *Se formos a ver os ensembles do GFS, em 22 opções apenas 2 estão a prever o que a generalidade dos restantes modelos mostram, circulação zonal.* Mesmo as linhas quentes do ensemble do GFS devem-se na sua maioria à formação da depressão junto aos Açores que ficaria retida pela dorsal na Europa ocidental.



É incrível que em apenas 6 horas inverteu-se tudo, agora apenas 2 linhas não seguem o modelo europeu. O GFS vai receber uma valente "banhada" dos restantes modelos, foram 6 saídas consecutivas a prever o mesmo, e parece que vai ter de recuar na próxima.


----------



## shli30396 (25 Nov 2011 às 12:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/tkavnmgeur.htm



Obrigado


----------



## Veterano (25 Nov 2011 às 12:26)

David sf disse:


> É incrível que em apenas 6 horas inverteu-se tudo, agora apenas 2 linhas não seguem o modelo europeu. O GFS vai receber uma valente "banhada" dos restantes modelos, foram 6 saídas consecutivas a prever o mesmo, e parece que vai ter de recuar na próxima.



  Penso que a run 12z irá ser decisiva, na concretização ou não desse recuo. O que será uma desilusão, a acontecer...


----------



## Iceberg (25 Nov 2011 às 13:43)

Final de Novembro seco

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...pt/media/noticias/textos/tempo_final_nov.html

Aproveitemos estes últimos dias do mês para actividades ao ar livre e noites no recanto do lar ...


----------



## Aurélio (25 Nov 2011 às 14:24)

A saida operacional do GFS está completamente out, completamente fora dos restantes membros quer no frio, quer na precipitação ....
Mesmo olhando a 15 dias de distância os membros apontam para tempo seco e ameno .....

Parece que vamos entrar no tal periodo seco previsto pela totalidade dos modelos !!


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (25 Nov 2011 às 14:49)

Alguem me pode dizer um bom site para ver meteorologia a 10 dias para a . alemanha ?


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2011 às 15:21)

Estou muito curioso para ver a próxima saída do GFS...


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (25 Nov 2011 às 15:36)

ferreira5 disse:


> Estou muito curioso para ver a próxima saída do GFS...



 porque ?


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2011 às 15:51)

ferreira5 disse:


> Estou muito curioso para ver a próxima saída do GFS...



Pois, também eu, embora ainda falte um bocado para haver certezas...

É que vou para Bragança e arredores a partir de 4 de Dezembro e gostava que houvesse a possibilidade de haver festa...


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2011 às 16:15)

parece-me que o GFS vai recuar...devagarinho para não parecer mal!


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2011 às 16:34)

A neve já se foi...


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (25 Nov 2011 às 16:40)

ferreira5 disse:


> A neve já se foi...




Qual neve?


----------



## David sf (25 Nov 2011 às 16:41)

ferreira5 disse:


> parece-me que o GFS vai recuar...devagarinho para não parecer mal!



No global o GFS não recua nada, põe uma depressão bastante cavada onde os outros põem dorsal, apenas isola essa depressão da circulação global na região dos Açores, impulsionando a dorsal sobre a Europa ocidental, não a deixando progredir. Mas as diferenças para os outros modelos, a muito curto prazo, 60 horas, na América do Norte, mantém-se. E é cada vez mais estranho.


----------



## rozzo (25 Nov 2011 às 16:55)

David sf disse:


> No global o GFS não recua nada, põe uma depressão bastante cavada onde os outros põem dorsal, apenas isola essa depressão da circulação global na região dos Açores, impulsionando a dorsal sobre a Europa ocidental, não a deixando progredir. Mas as diferenças para os outros modelos, a muito curto prazo, 60 horas, na América do Norte, mantém-se. E é cada vez mais estranho.




Sim no geral não recua, cava a depressão, mas aí não está sozinho, já o canadiano tem um cenário semelhante, e também o australiano por exemplo.

Mas o "pequeno" detalhe de ficar retida a Oeste agora nesta saída, "apenas" passa de um evento de neve a cotas médias/baixas para um evento morno de dilúvio total em Portugal continental.

Isto só para nos relembrar que mínimos desvios numa previsão têm um impacto descomunal no médio prazo, nao vale a pena grandes filmes e grandes esperanças.

Eu olhando para as saídas até esta do GFS estava na minha a achar "neve.. deve ser.. delírio".. Esse cenário foi-se (não me admiro que volte noutra saída), mas a única coisa que me tem feito não descartar totalmente o cenário depressionário do GFS é de facto ele estar não totalmente sozinho, mas acompanhado (mais ou menos) por outros modelos, na "luta" contra o ECMWF.

É de facto estranha tamanha diferença ainda assim, e eu continuo até prova em contrário a confiar mais no ECMWF, mas vamos ver, pois está desta vez sozinho contra os restantes. Se ganhar totalmente será um dos seus maiores triunfos na "guerra modelística"!

Mas olhando para um "ensemble" dos modelos todos, acredito que talvez fique algo no meio. Mas não vale a pena grandes suposições para já, está mais do que visto!


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2011 às 16:56)

David sf disse:


> No global o GFS não recua nada, põe uma depressão bastante cavada onde os outros põem dorsal, apenas isola essa depressão da circulação global na região dos Açores, impulsionando a dorsal sobre a Europa ocidental, não a deixando progredir. Mas as diferenças para os outros modelos, a muito curto prazo, 60 horas, na América do Norte, mantém-se. E é cada vez mais estranho.



Sim em termos globais realmente as diferenças mantêm-se...teremos que esperar pela próxima saída do ECMWF.


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Nov 2011 às 17:15)

Se ontem ainda tinha muitas dúvidas, hoje estou mesmo convicto que o ECMWF vai ganhar isto... apesar de a run operacional do GFS continuar a insistir na sua, as outras pertubações começam a duvidar da mesma. Nesta run das 12z, mesmo a run de controlo já está igual ao ECMWF. Penso que é uma questão de tempo até a operacional ceder. A confirmar-se, que grande tareia leva o GFS!


----------



## David sf (25 Nov 2011 às 17:19)

rozzo disse:


> Sim no geral não recua, cava a depressão, mas aí não está sozinho, já o canadiano tem um cenário semelhante, e também o australiano por exemplo.
> 
> Mas o "pequeno" detalhe de ficar retida a Oeste agora nesta saída, "apenas" passa de um evento de neve a cotas médias/baixas para um evento morno de dilúvio total em Portugal continental.
> 
> ...



Mas o canadiano a 72 horas tem a tal cut-off no Texas, como os restantes, o GFS está sozinho, só acompanhado do australiano, que como modelo é uma calamidade. A depressão que o canadiano põe nos Açores forma-se cerca de 48 horas depois da do GFS, são situações diferentes.


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2011 às 17:42)

David sf disse:


> No global o GFS não recua nada, põe uma depressão bastante cavada onde os outros põem dorsal, apenas isola essa depressão da circulação global na região dos Açores, impulsionando a dorsal sobre a Europa ocidental, não a deixando progredir. Mas as diferenças para os outros modelos, a muito curto prazo, 60 horas, na América do Norte, mantém-se. E é cada vez mais estranho.



É estranho o modelo cavar explosivamente a depressão a NW dos Açores.
O cenário discutido por mim há uns dias tinha a ver com a formação de uma depressão a NW da PI, que depois vai criando uma area de baixas complexas a N.
Ou seja, o cavado a vir de W para E/NE, um periodo mais ameno e chuvoso seguido de instabilidade no sector frio.

Eu acho estranho o GFS bloquear a depressão ( ao cava-la induz a formação de uma grande bolsa de ar frio vinda de NW e acaba por isolar essa bolsa a W).
Nenhum modelo está a ver isso, todos eles veem uma zonal forte com ou sem chuva esteja a dorsal mais perto ou longe da PI.

Para já suspeito bastante desta run, desta mudança brusca para um padrão bloqueado...teremos que ir acompanhando as proximas saidas.

Na minha opinião por muito que se forme uma boa depressão a W, ela não vai bloquear ali no meio do Atlantico..quanto muito pode bloquear no Mediterraneo.

A partir de dia 5-7Dez os modelos veem quase todos um retorno da zonalidade, e bem acentuada...tal significa que o padrão não está nada para grandes bloqueios pelo menos na faixa Atlantico-Europa.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (25 Nov 2011 às 17:45)

e Estas duas para 5 de dezembro ?? interecantes 









http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/cfse_cartes.php?ech=174&code=0&carte=0&mode=0&run=4


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (25 Nov 2011 às 17:47)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> e Estas duas para 5 de dezembro ?? interecantes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não sei como colocar as fotos das run desculpem


----------



## rozzo (25 Nov 2011 às 18:28)

Se tivesse de mandar uma aposta mandava no meio termo, uma cut-off não na posição para aquele evento frio, nem tão cavada como algumas saídas, mas acho que ainda assim o ECMWF se calhar vai ceder um pouco, e não dar uma saída tão "limpa" e estável mais tarde ou mais cedo.
Vamos ver o resultado da mistela!!!


----------



## luicchi (25 Nov 2011 às 18:43)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Não sei como colocar as fotos das run desculpem








isto???


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Nov 2011 às 18:55)

k azia!!!
com esta run neve mesmo so nos pontos mais altos da serra da estrela...
depois de ver uma run como a de ontem 

acho que a proxima run das 10 vai exemplificar o chamado evento ou nao :S


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (25 Nov 2011 às 20:39)

luicchi disse:


> isto???



 Não nada disso :s 

 Eu vou tentar colocar


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2011 às 20:54)

Acho que temos que baixar o "rating" do GFS!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2011 às 22:18)

Estamos a 25 de Novembro e eu vou escrever aqui, o ECM vai ganhar e o GFS vai perder. Não acredito no cenário do GFS é bom demais em termos de chuva para a 1ªsemana de Dezembro, enquanto o ECM coloca vento norte, sol e temperaturas máximas a rondarem os 14ºC-15ºC. Não vejo o ECM recuar, se ele não recua é ele que ganha. Ainda, neste Outono já vimos o ECM a ganhar ao GFS, será que esta vez o ECM ganha novamente.


----------



## David sf (25 Nov 2011 às 22:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estamos a 25 de Novembro e eu vou escrever aqui, o ECM vai ganhar e o GFS vai perder. Não acredito no cenário do GFS é bom demais em termos de chuva para a 1ªsemana de Dezembro, enquanto o ECM coloca vento norte, sol e temperaturas máximas a rondarem os 14ºC-15ºC. Não vejo o ECM recuar, se ele não recua é ele que ganha. Ainda, neste Outono já vimos o ECM a ganhar ao GFS, será que esta vez o ECM ganha novamente.



Já ganhou,






Baixamos o rating do GFS para "lixo". Sete saídas consecutivas erradas.


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2011 às 22:33)

David sf disse:


> Já ganhou,
> 
> 
> 
> Baixamos o rating do GFS para "lixo". Sete saídas consecutivas erradas.



É de estranhar, a run com menos input de dados, vir a bater certinha certinha com o ECMWF/12z de hoje...


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2011 às 22:37)

Não sei se é possível e viável, mas se a equipa do "Meteopt" conseguisse  um "output" baseado no ECMWF em vez do GFS iria se revelar mais útil, uma vez que existem muitas pessoas que do "boca a boca" começaram a consultar apenas o "output" da sua localidade e não interpretam mais modelos, e ultimamente é o que se vê! Aínda hoje ouvi muita gente dizer "para a semana vai nevar em Bragança". Simplesmente o GFS tém-se revelado com um modelo muito fraquito...parece o de "Moscovo".


----------



## Agreste (25 Nov 2011 às 22:41)

Eu digo que "o jogo" ainda não terminou...


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2011 às 22:44)

O GFS esteve quase sempre sozinho naquele cenário basta isso para ver que teria de mudar a sua maluqueira e assim o fez!!


----------



## David sf (25 Nov 2011 às 22:48)

stormy disse:


> É de estranhar, a run com menos input de dados, vir a bater certinha certinha com o ECMWF/12z de hoje...



Pois,... Mas a maior proximidade do evento fez-se notar. 






54 horas, foi a distância temporal a que o GFS atinou, cut-off muito para sul, a dorsal não sobe, mantém-se a circulação zonal intensa.

Outras coisas são de estranhar, como a run de controle, com as mesmas condições de fronteira, mas com uma resolução menor, atinou primeiro com o evento que a run operacional?


----------



## beachboy30 (25 Nov 2011 às 22:49)

Aparentemente o Verão "atrasado" de São Martinho vai-se manter mais tempo do que o previsto (pelo menos pelo GFS)...

Vamos ver na realidade... O fim de semana, esse, avizinha-se bem soalheiro e agradável, com noites frias. Mar calmo, propício à prática de desportos de mar, com a ajuda de vento de NE .


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2011 às 22:53)

David sf disse:


> Pois,... Mas a maior proximidade do evento fez-se notar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No fundo não muda quase nada na próxima semana em relação ao dia de hoje!


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2011 às 23:08)

David sf disse:


> Pois,... Mas a maior proximidade do evento fez-se notar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ou metade dos dados que se metem nos modelos é errada, ou então temos aqui um fenomeno qualquer muito estranho e contraditório...

Bom...estou a ver que a minha previsão avançada que fiz há uns dias foi desmantelada..não vamos ter lá grande coisa pelo menos nos proximos 6 dias..

Mesmo assim estou perplexo..não sei..pode ser que a coisa mude, afinal a nivel sinóptico fazia bastante sentido aquele cenário que descrevi.
Mas vá...nem sempre as coisas são assim, é como aquele bloqueio que esteve em 2010 durante 2 meses em cima da Russia e fez Moscovo atingir media para esse agosto de 26.6ºC..não faz sentido mas acontece

É a organização da atmosfera...por vezes pode trazer eventos insólitos ou menos lineares..é a beleza da ciencia


----------



## Gerofil (25 Nov 2011 às 23:08)

Talvez Quinta/Sexta-feira se forme um centro de baixas pressões a oeste/noroeste da Península e que depois se deslocará para nordeste ... ou fique estacionária ao largo. A pressão atmosférica está muito alta no interior da Europa.

Pelo menos a temperatura vai continuar agradável.


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Nov 2011 às 23:55)

Pum Catrapum , que desta vez foi o GFS.
Mas que não haja  parca memória.
Se lhe damos  tanta importância  é porque outras vezes  sabemos  que  terá alertado mais cedo . 
Não faltam  exemplos nesta  breve ,mas  já  consistente história dos modelos de previsão.
Vamos ter que aguardar mais.  Paciência.


----------



## nix (26 Nov 2011 às 00:35)

Amigos acho que não irá "nevar"  mas  sim algum frio  que se irá sentir... 
Mas nada melhor para esperar, vejam este endereço: 

http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/forecastloop.aspx?type=2

Eu pelo que vejo não irá acontecer nada de especial mas vamos esperar.....


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2011 às 10:41)

E pronto...o GFS está congruente com o ECMWF, e instauram aquele que eu penso vir a ser o padrão dominante neste proximo (não)Inverno.

Infelizmente aquela minha analise de há uns dias para o inicio de Dez. ficou por terra...ao que parece a tendencia de organização da circulação zonal está a empurrar a zona mais activa, por onde se dão as intrusões tropicais, um pouco para oeste, enquanto que dos Açores para leste há a tendencia de formação anticiclónica ( Ridging), um pouco mais cedo do que eu esperava..mas entrámos no padrão temido por todos os entusiastas da meteo..hehe

.................................


Para já no médio prazo, temos uma pequena perturbação frontal que vai afectar o norte do pais na proxima 4f..e tambem já está consensual nos modelos:

*Theta-e T+108h*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Esta pequena perturbação está associada a uma ligeira ondulação frontal e a massas de ar quente e humido nos niveis medios e baixos ( o Theta-e é uma das formas de medir o conteudo energetico da uma massa de ar, quanto mais humidade e calor transportado numa massa de ar maior o seu theta-e).

Se fosse há  1 mês e tal, não exitaria...TROVOADAS....mas nesta altura do campeonato o Interior está a ficar frio e o litoral tambem segue o mesmo caminho...não havendo uma frente mais intensa a forçar o ar a subir, não sei até que ponto poderá haver alguma coisa.

A ideia para já aponta para que esta frente ao injectar ar mais humido e quente possa dar origem a alguns chuviscos estratiformes no norte, e nevoas/pouco nebulosidade mais a sul...

Mas caso hajam boas condições para aquecimento  diurno, e o forçamento associado á ondulação do jet aumente, há algumas chançes para aguaeiros mais fortes ou mesmo trovoadas, especialmente na faixa litoral e no interior sul

......................

No longo prazo...como disse mais acima neste post, há uma tendencia para empurrar a dorsal para cima de nós, e abrir um canal de advecção tropical para o Atlantico Ocidental ( entre os Açores e a Bermuda/EUA), isso terá por efeito uma fixação cada vez mais forte do AA aqui na PI, enquanto no Atlantico-Europa reina a forte actividade ciclonica associada a uma zonal forte e ao cavado que vai ficar para oeste dos Açores.
Na Europa de E/SE, o regime será NW...havendo possibilidades de ciclogensese no Mediterraneo central e ocidental.....

A Europa Central e de Leste poderá ver os primeiros flocos de neve já no final deste Mês ou inicio do proximo..


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2011 às 11:51)

Eu quando fiz o post ontem, não esperava que a mudança ocorresse logo na run das 18. Aqueles 71 mm de precipitação que o GFS dava ontem na run das 12 não tinha nenhuma lógica e bastava olhar ao ECM que era ele que ia ganhar.

Existe uma nova máxima para não haver desilusões aqui: "Sempre que o GFS não esteja igual e as diferenças sejam enormes, olha para o ECM se ele não recuar é ele que vai ganhar". 

Neste momento, a agência MeteoPT baixou o rating do GFS. A agência promete cortar ainda mais no rating do GFS dependente das condições atmosféricas que farão sentir-se no próximo Inverno. 

A chuva vai voltar a partir de 20 de Dezembro e o mês vai acabar acima da média. Como se diz não há 2 sem 3 e espero um Dezembro como tem sido os últimos 2 anteriores, senão o dito ditado popular vai por água abaixo.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Nov 2011 às 11:52)

Sim ... agora resta esperar é que não seja por vários meses !!


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (26 Nov 2011 às 12:54)

alga
A chuva vai voltar a partir de 20 de Dezembro e o mês vai acabar acima da média. Como se diz não há 2 sem 3 e espero um Dezembro como tem sido os últimos 2 anteriores disse:


> Eu vou viajar para a alemanha , mais própriamente para estugarda entre os dias 26 e 02 de janeiro . O que acha que vou poder encontrar por lá . Gostaria muito de ver nevar por lá


----------



## shli30396 (26 Nov 2011 às 13:09)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Eu vou viajar para a alemanha , mais própriamente para estugarda entre os dias 26 e 02 de janeiro . O que acha que vou poder encontrar por lá . Gostaria muito de ver nevar por lá



Estive a ver o modelo CFS, embora a um mês de distância não seja nada fiável, e há hipóteses de nevar, mas está muito tremido. Até dia 26 tem a influência marginal do anticiclone. Mas a esta distância vale o que vale.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Nov 2011 às 13:34)

triste inverno se avizinha...
a um ano atras ja havia grande animaçao no forum...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Nov 2011 às 13:45)

Bom dia...

Tão mas tão previsível o recuo do GFS! Mas ainda alguém tem dúvidas que o ECMWF é muito mais fiavel que o americano?

O AA está finalmente no seu lugar habitual (será que não nos conformamos?) nos Açores e parece que nos irá influenciar pelo menos nas próximas duas semanas, teremos tempo seco e temperaturas máximas acima do habitual para Dezembro e mínimas um pouco acima da média também. O que poderão aparecer serão os nevoeiros típicos no interior.
A chave está na Terra Nova, enquanto continuar a ser o berço de autênticios ciclones em cadeia não há qualquer hipótese de união com a A Gronelandês até lá não vejo mudanças.

Preveem-se umas semanas tranquilas aqui no forum.


----------



## nix (26 Nov 2011 às 13:48)

Pois è no ano passado por esta altura havia uma grande "alegria" no forum....... mas pronto vamos ter calma para ver o que irá acontecer. Era muito bom que moda-se tudo.... muita neve muito frio... mas não me pare-se. 
Há uns bons tempos atrás  por esta altura aqui pela guarda já se tinha visto neve.... mas vamos ter de esperar.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Nov 2011 às 13:51)

Boa tarde

Parece que estamos no limiar de 
Já começam as lamechices do costume...

Saudemos o sol, e saudemos o outono. O inverno ainda está a quase um mês de distância, não vale a pena andarmos a lamentar-nos de previsões erráticas que prenunciam um inverno seco e "quente".
Tudo pode mudar de repente...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Nov 2011 às 13:57)

sim e vdd aristocrata..
mas tb prefiro assim o tempo..pois quanto mais assim se mantiver maior e a probabilidade de termos um iverno em grande..

se nao estou em erro penso que em 2009 foi assim...e fomos brindados com neve a cota 0!!!!

ansioso que janeiro chegue...


----------



## Aurélio (26 Nov 2011 às 15:05)

Sim nem mais vão ver que ainda vamos ter muita, muita, muita neve com uma extraordinária corrente de Nordeste no dia de Natal e semana de ano novo, cobrindo tudo de branco ... isto claro mais a nordeste do país.
Aqui mais a sul, espero longas semanas sem nada de interessante, apenas com uma ou outra situação de fracas frentes vindas de Noroeste !!

Parece uma situação tipica de "La Nina", e resta esperar que apareça alguma "cut-off" que baralhe tudo ... pois nas próximas semanas espero uma forte combinação de AO/NAO+, como há alguns ano não se via !!

Assim sendo temos mais propicios especialmente a sul espero apenas lá mais pra a Primavera pois "La Nina" e sul do país não combinam lá muito bem !!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Nov 2011 às 15:19)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Eu vou viajar para a alemanha , mais própriamente para estugarda entre os dias 26 e 02 de janeiro . O que acha que vou poder encontrar por lá . Gostaria muito de ver nevar por lá



Dados em arquivo de anos anteriores para a mesma época do ano (Reutlingen é uma cidade próxima de Estugarda):

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weather/maps/city?WEEK=52&MM=11&YY=2011&WMO=10738&LANG=en&SID=107384ed3f38e6f3b0e880bb30ed7af53abb5a&ART=PRE&CONT=euro&R=0&NOREGION=1&LEVEL=150&REGION=0001&LAND=DL


----------



## cova beira (26 Nov 2011 às 18:25)

aqui fica a previsão do netweathertv que é bem mais animadora que as restantes 
http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=winter-forecast-summary-2011;sess=

não vale apena especular há somente um mês a previsão era esta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






e agora é esta 







a NAO não vai ser positiva o ano todo  portanto ela que continue positiva enquanto estamos no outuno para que no inverno a tendência se inverta, recordo que duas ninas seguidas é algo pouco frequente por isso os modelos de previsão sazonal estão à toa


----------



## meteo (26 Nov 2011 às 18:33)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> triste inverno se avizinha...
> a um ano atras ja havia grande animaçao no forum...



Oh não!! 
É só haver uma pausa na chuva,e no frio,e termos sol durante 8 dias,que começa logo o futuro negro,as secas,o Inverno horrivel(estamos a um mês do Inverno!!!).
Quando houver mesmo a sério uma SECA,e houver razões para lamentos nem entro neste tópico. 

Outubro bem acima da média em precipitação em algumas estações.Novembro SOBERBO em termos de trovoadas,e chuva.Muitos sitios com precipitação acima da média. Neste Outono de extremos(muito calor em Outubro,precipitação fortissima,trovoadas ) eu cá só consigo estar satisfeito.
Continuação do magnifico Sol,nos próximos dias, com temperaturas amenas de dia..Ondulação em 1/1.5 na Costa Ocidental e vento fraco todo o dia 
Para Dezembro logo se vê...


----------



## Aurélio (26 Nov 2011 às 18:54)

cova beira disse:


> aqui fica a previsão do netweathertv que é bem mais animadora que as restantes
> http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=winter-forecast-summary-2011;sess=
> 
> não vale apena especular há somente um mês a previsão era esta
> ...




A primeira imagem é da probabilidade ... a segunda imagem é a previsão da anomalia, uma coisa nada tem a ver com outra !!


----------



## frederico (26 Nov 2011 às 19:02)

Neste momento pode-se dizer, penso, que terminou o primeiro ciclo de chuvas após a estação estival. E correu bem, a maior parte do país, penso, ficou na média ou ligeiramente acima da média para Outubro e Novembro. As próximas semanas representam uma espécie de Verão de São Martinho muito tardio, mas convém não esquecer que a chuva começou já tarde, na segunda quinzena de Outubro! E o normal é começar em Setembro no Noroeste e algures entre o final de Setembro e a primeira quizena de Outubro no resto do país. 

___________________________________

Nos últimos 8 ou 9 anos a temperatura média de Dezembro ficou sempre abaixo das médias para a normal 61-90, ou 71-2000, com especial destaque para a anomalia nas temperaturas mínimas. Portanto, se tivermos um Dezembro acima da média, só servirá para a reposição do equilíbrio nas médias! 

____________________________________________

O GFS na última saída prolonga o anticiclone e o tempo seco até ao dia 12. As temperaturas permanecerão amenas, mas lá para dia 8 poderá vir algum frio, embora nada de especial. 

Já o ECMWF carrega mais no frio, que virá a partir do dia 1, com a iso de 0ºC a tocar o Minho no dia 2.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Nov 2011 às 19:24)

Bom parece que se confirma pelo menos mais uma semana de bom tempo!
Só se vê estabilidade nos modelos com o anticiclone a ganhar força a partir do meio da semana que vem e a durar sabe-se lá até quando. 
Resta agora saber se o tempo vai arrefecer ou não...por agora está tudo muito ameno. Na minha opinião as minímas vão seguir uma tendência de descida nos próximos dias mas as máximas mater-se-ão agradáveis algures entre os 16º e os 19º/20º (aqui mais a sul). Lógico que no nordeste transmontano e beira interior as máximas dificilmente irão além dos 16º.
A minha dúvida é saber se teremos ou não as primeiras geadas no interior das regiões do sul.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (26 Nov 2011 às 22:59)

está aberta a época das geadas...[/QUOTE]


Sim é verdade está aberta a época de geadas
A uma coisa que eu não consigo perceber?? estamos a 26 de novembro e já dizem que este inverno vai ser uma lástima . 
Ainda falta um mês para o inverno começar , quer dizer querem o que ? neve a toda a hora ? nevões todos os dias ? temperaturas a descerem aos -10º . 
Estamos em portugal e não na Russia . 
A neve irá cair sim mas a seu tempo , na minha opinião este vai ser um bom inverno , e se bem se lembram o inverno de 2009 começou desta forma e depois foi o que foi .
Vamos ter calma e esperar para ver e tirar conclusoes


----------



## cova beira (27 Nov 2011 às 00:45)

Aurélio disse:


> A primeira imagem é da probabilidade ... a segunda imagem é a previsão da anomalia, uma coisa nada tem a ver com outra !!




o que é que haveria de ter a ver uma previsão de anomalia calculada  em probabilidade e outra em graus celcius claro que nada...  o que é que dois mapas de previsão de anomalias de temperatura têm em comum, nada

cá fica então com menos de um mês a previsão seasonal desta vez sem probabilidades


----------



## David sf (27 Nov 2011 às 10:05)

Apesar de não ser aquilo que o GFS previa há uns dias, o ECMWF prevê ao longo da próxima semana a passagem de sucessivas perturbações de NW, a afectar essencialmente o norte do país, e com algum frio associado, que poderia dar neve a cotas 1200 - 1400 m. Sexta, 2 e Segunda, 5 são dias potencialmente chuvosos a norte do sistema montanhoso. 











Atrás das frentes frias viriam isos 0:











A run operacional do GFS segue na sua esquizofrenia, agora a dar para outliers quentes (meteograma para o Alentejo central):


----------



## irpsit (27 Nov 2011 às 10:58)

Gostaria de mencionar algo interessante aqui da Islândia.

Esta semana com a entrada do ar polar da Gronelândia, as temperaturas aqui caíram aos -10ºC (e mesmo -20ºC no interior do país). E vão descer ainda mais para os próximos dias. Parece-me que o ar polar na Gronelândia está mais frio que o usual. Quando ocorreram entradas de noroeste na Europa, será interessante ver até quanto a temperatura irá cair.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Nov 2011 às 18:12)

David sf disse:


> ...A run operacional do GFS segue na sua esquizofrenia,...







*GFS!   GFS!   GFS!*​

----

Claramente tem andado "à nora" em relação aos outros modelos. Mas de qualquer forma é um modelo a ter em conta mal encontre o seu "fio guia".
Costuma ser um modelo interessante, mas estes últimos anos (os que eu cá tenho passado) tem sempre fases deste género...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2011 às 21:27)

*Precipitação a partir do final da Terça-feira, começando no litoral norte ... Atenção aos Açores* 





MetOffice

Progressão do litoral para o interior e de norte para o centro ...


----------



## Zapiao (28 Nov 2011 às 00:01)

O meteociel nao mostra nada excepto para 6ª


----------



## Zapiao (28 Nov 2011 às 00:06)

Atençao Gerofil que esse painel tem a data de 29 out 2010


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Nov 2011 às 00:11)

boas

bem para a semana teremos o AA ate dia 30. portamto segunda e terça teremos o ceu pouco nublado ou limpo com as minimas um pouco baixinhas sobretudo no interior norte e centro a geada vai ser companhia certa no interior.

na quarta feria 30 teremos a aproximação da frente, que inicialmente vai ser bem fraquinha, provocando a meu ver o ceu muito nublado a encoberto sobretudo no norte e centro, com alguma chuva fraca no litoral norte a temperatura vai subir um pouco principalmente a minima.

depois no feriado (quinta feira) uns modelos poem uma cut off outros nao poem nada, mas eu arrisco ali numa cut off nao muito forte, mas com uma frente que pode provocar chuva fraca a moderdada a norte e centro.
Mas e melhor esperar mais ums dias para confirmar esta tendecia, os modelos estao indecisos.
a temperatura baixará de seguida no pós frontal, que deverá ser rapido. 

depois deste evento os modelos estao ali numa trapalhada mas no fim de semana 3 e 4 de dezembro penso que o bom tempo vai regressar... 

mas vamos esperar pelas proximas saidas para ver o que aconteçe


----------



## frederico (28 Nov 2011 às 00:27)

Stormy,

na tua opinião como andarão as temperaturas nos próximos 15 dias?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Nov 2011 às 00:52)

Boas,


Neste momento já sabemos que os centros de altas pressões centrados na Europa central não ajudam em nada e o frio está a acumular bastante na Escandinávia e mais dia menos dia, o Jet Stream vai ter que baixar de latitude e forçar o ar frio a vir para as nossas posições. Nesse sentido aposto para uma 2ª quinzena de Dezembro mais animada na PI (mais frio instalado e os primeiros nevões à cotas médias). 

Relembro que o ano passado por esta altura (finais de Novembro 2010) existia muito mais frio instalado na Europa e surgiu precocemente uma tempestade de neve que fustigou alguns países: UK, França, Bélgica, Países Baixos, Alemanha...

Também relembro que o famoso 9 de Janeiro 2009 onde nevou a cota 0 em alguns pontos do Litoral Norte só foi possível com um outono 2008 seco e ameno muito parecido ao actual. A paciência é um factor importante para sermos brindados  e apanhados de boas surpresas.... 

Continuação de boa noite a todos os Membros deste fórum....


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2011 às 00:53)

Zapiao disse:


> Atençao Gerofil que esse painel tem a data de 29 out 2010



Ok, obrigado 

Já agora vemos as diferenças entre as duas cartas (se as houver ...) 

29/11/2011






29/10/2011


----------



## frederico (28 Nov 2011 às 05:23)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Neste momento já sabemos que os centros de altas pressões centrados na Europa central não ajudam em nada e o frio está a acumular bastante na Escandinávia e mais dia menos dia, o Jet Stream vai ter que baixar de latitude e forçar o ar frio a vir para as nossas posições. Nesse sentido aposto para uma 2ª quinzena de Dezembro mais animada na PI (mais frio instalado e os primeiros nevões à cotas médias).
> ...




Não me parece que Outubro e Novembro tenham sido meses secos. A maioria das estações estão em torno na média, umas acima, outras abaixo, mas aproximadamente em torno da média.


----------



## stormy (28 Nov 2011 às 19:22)

Neste momento uma vasta região frontal está-se a formar no Atlnatico, extendendo-se até á Escandinavia, onde um novo afluxo de ar quente virá a alimentar um complexo sistema depressionário.

Na 5f esta area frontal vai-se aproximar da Peninsula, extendendo-se desde os Açores, onde há uma depressão em altura a injectar ar tropical de S, e o Mar Báltico, onde uma baixa continua activa e estacionada.

A entrada de ar mais quente e humido inserido na frente deverá causar alguma precipitação nas vertentes W/SW das serras do Norte e Centro de Portugal, a partir de 4f á noite.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Durante a 5f/6f, a frente cruzará o território continental, com alguma precipitação um pouco por todo o lado, por vezes moderada nomeadamente no litoral e zonas montanhosas.

Á medida que esta frente cruza o território, uma ondulação do jet ( short-wave) vai intensificar o processo de frontogenese, pelo que a frente não deverá perder força ao entrar pelo pais.
Tambem esta short-wave vem acompanhada de uma bolsa de ar bastante frio, pelo que as temperaturas sofrerão uma descida rapida e acentuada, e havendo algum forçamento associado a esta perturbação fria, poderá haver alguma neve pelo menos a 1000-1200m no norte e centro durante a 5f e até Sabado.

.....................


No médio prazo após a retirada da short-wave para leste, voltará a dorsal Atlantica, com uma subida de temperatura no litoral e um fluxo de componente norte só que não de ar quente, mas de arde origem tropical que dá a volta ao AA ( pescadinha de rabo na boca... ) para vir alimentar a vasta região instavel que se vai aprofundar pela Europa.

*T+114h*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Assim espera-se o regresso do tempo estavel, com noites frias e dias amenos, a partir do Domingo/2f e por alguns dias.

Na Europa o vasto complexo depressionario dará inicio a um periodo instavel e com descida da temperatura.
Estas depressões entrarão pelo NW da Europa, gerando depressões-satélites ( ou filhas) no Mediterraneo.
É o cenário perfeito para um bom episódio de Neve/chuva intensas numa faixa desde o Luxemburgo-Alemanha, pelos Alpes até aos Balcãs-Grécia e região do Danubio.
Mas de modo geral toda a Europa central e de E/SE poderá ter um bom periodo Invernal.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (28 Nov 2011 às 19:37)

Em termos de neve na europa central e de leste , alguma coisa a salientar ?


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (28 Nov 2011 às 20:06)

Gerofil disse:


> Dados em arquivo de anos anteriores para a mesma época do ano (Reutlingen é uma cidade próxima de Estugarda):
> 
> http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weather/maps/city?WEEK=52&MM=11&YY=2011&WMO=10738&LANG=en&SID=107384ed3f38e6f3b0e880bb30ed7af53abb5a&ART=PRE&CONT=euro&R=0&NOREGION=1&LEVEL=150&REGION=0001&LAND=DL



Não sei o que se passa mas não consigo aceder a pag 28 da discussão da previsão do tempo e modelos


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2011 às 20:15)

OFF TOPIC: O norte da Europa está na véspera de um Outono varrido por sucessivas tempestades procedentes do Atlântico, pelo menos até meados da próxima semana.

*meteo.ptlousada*: indica o número ou a data/hora da mensagem que não consegues ter acesso.


----------



## Zapiao (28 Nov 2011 às 21:46)

Gerofil disse:


> Ok, obrigado
> 
> Já agora vemos as diferenças entre as duas cartas (se as houver ...)


Esquece entao


----------



## cardosorc (28 Nov 2011 às 23:10)

Boa noite!

Tendo em contas estas ultimas actualizações, e conforme sugerido no topic da europa, gostaria de saber se alguem me pode dar uma explicação de como estará o tempo em Paris até ao fim-de-semana.

Desde já obrigado.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2011 às 23:57)

cardosorc disse:


> Boa noite! Tendo em contas estas ultimas actualizações, e conforme sugerido no topic da europa, gostaria de saber se alguem me pode dar uma explicação de como estará o tempo em Paris até ao fim-de-semana. Desde já obrigado.



*MeteoFrance:*

http://france.meteofrance.com/



Zapiao disse:


> Esquece entao



Eu é que peço desculpa pelo engano; já fiz a correcção. De facto as duas cartas são diferentes ...


----------



## Aurélio (29 Nov 2011 às 11:43)

Me podem criticar ou dizerem o que quiserem mas este panorama modelado pelo GFS e pelo ECM há meses que vejo esse cenário no modelo do CFS, e não foge muito do modelado pelas sazonais.
Na minha opinião poderá demorar semanas ou meses, obviamente com ligeiras flutuações, mas este deverá ser o cenário pelo menos nas próximas semanas.
Mas quem me dera poder afirmar o contrário, mas aquilo que vejo para 15 dias é exactamente o que o CFS vem modelando há semanas !!

Atenção que contudo os dados para Janeiro e Fevereiro ainda não estão bem definidos pois parece existir algum conflito entre eles .....

Neste momento no mês de Dezembro existe uma forte probabilidade de este mês ser seco, com AO/NAO+, contudo existe possibilidade em Janeiro e Fevereiro as altas pressões mergulharem para Norte, isto de acordo de algumas fontes, e de acordo com o site Netweather.tv ...

Ou seja parece que poderá existir (ou não) probabilidades de termos uma segunda metade  com AO - /NAO = ou - ..... o que vai teoricamente contra os modelos de previsão sazonal !!

Aguardemos para ver o que este grande AA dará a nós nas próximas semanas ...

Desculpem se ultrapassei um bocado a previsão dos modelos !!


----------



## shli30396 (29 Nov 2011 às 11:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Me podem criticar ou dizerem o que quiserem mas este panorama modelado pelo GFS e pelo ECM há meses que vejo esse cenário no modelo do CFS, e não foge muito do modelado pelas sazonais.
> Na minha opinião poderá demorar semanas ou meses, obviamente com ligeiras flutuações, mas este deverá ser o cenário pelo menos nas próximas semanas.
> Mas quem me dera poder afirmar o contrário, mas aquilo que vejo para 15 dias é exactamente o que o CFS vem modelando há semanas !!
> 
> ...




Exacto, *grande* é a palavra, 1050hPa!


----------



## beachboy30 (29 Nov 2011 às 13:04)

Isto é o que eu chamo de "super-bloqueio" . Não passa nada vindo do quadrante Oeste...


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2011 às 13:08)

Grande bloqueio...
Mas a realidade vai ser marcada por um bloqueio bem menos expressivo, algures entre os 1030 e os 1035 hPa - mesmo assim é evidente que prenuncia apenas sol, noites frias e dias agradáveis.
Tanto o GFS como o ECM apontam para isso.

Mas é mais do costume: vamos acompanhando calmamente a saída dos modelos, vamos aprendendo com isso, sabendo de antemão que há invernos marcados por muitos dias de sol e outros não.
Mesmo aqueles invernos que tem muitos dias de sol, apresentam períodos de precipitação consistentes durante dias ou semanas.

Não desesperemos, a meteorologia é uma ciência e um prazer, é para isso que comungamos de um mesmo "hobby"


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Nov 2011 às 18:28)

boas

bem, durante a noite de hoje e o dia de amanha teremos aquela frentezita a passar pelo norte e centro, mas so deve provocar chuva que será fraca no litoral norte, penso que a chuva que nao vai estender-se as regioes do interior. 
portanto o ceu amanha vai andar muito nublado ou encoberto no norte e centro e muito nublado na regiao sul. 

Agora na noite de quinta para sexta, vai passar outra frente, mas esta mais resistente e vai afetar praticamente todo o pais. 
Com periodos de chuva fraca a moderada no norte e centro e aguaceiros na regiao sul, mas isto só durante a madrugada e manha de sexta feira, porque de tarde vai ser de aguaceiros pouco requentes porque nem pós frontal deverá haver. 

depois a partir de sabado, dia 3 ja aqui foi dito e muito bem,  
teremos o AA ali a passear entre os açores e o golfo da biscaia a provocar o bloqueio, aos cavados... vamos aguardar as proximas runs


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (29 Nov 2011 às 18:37)

E neve na europa ?? Tarda em cair


----------



## Norther (29 Nov 2011 às 19:28)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> E neve na europa ?? Tarda em cair



 Não deve faltar muito, se o AA fizer aquele bloqueio na próxima semana a Europa central e oriental vai ter os primeiros nevões, e com a depressão que se deverá formar no Mediterrâneo, que poderá ser bem cavada, vai servir de motor para puxar o ar frio ate junto do Norte de África, afectando bem os países costeiros desde Itália ate Turquia e com boa precipitação.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2011 às 19:33)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> *E neve* na europa ?? Tarda em cair



A neve vai caindo nas montanhas...para já.E na Islândia cai com força, segundo os relatos entusiasmantes do nosso colega Irpsit.

Sei que gostas de neve como todos nós
Quando começar a cair vais saber, pelo que não é necessário perguntares por ela constantemente neste espaço.


----------



## Azor (30 Nov 2011 às 02:26)

Boa noite,

Alguém por acaso sabe como possivelmente vai estar o tempo em Portugal dia 14 Dezembro?
Chego aí dia 14 e gostaria de saber que tipo de tempo vou apanhar. Espero também não haver muita turbulência dos Açores até Portugal.
Obrigado

Cumprimentos, boa noite a todos


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Nov 2011 às 12:35)

Já tivemos muitos Dezembros com sol durante grande parte do mês e não foi por isso que não tivemos acumulações razoáveis...ou seja, não vale a pena começar a desesperar...ainda nem lá chegamos...

Nos próximos dois dias, 1 e 2 de Dezembro, o norte e o centro do país serão afectados ainda por uma depressão que passa a latitudes bem superiores, mesmo assim teremos precipitação que poderá ser de neve a cotas superiores a 1300 metros...veremos...

Depois até dia 7 não se avizinha nada de especial, o AA perto e relativamente forte, uma semana de sol e de noite frescas...principalmente no interior...


----------



## Aurélio (30 Nov 2011 às 15:36)

Alguém tem dúvidas do tempo nos próximos 15 dias ???





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Azor (30 Nov 2011 às 18:31)

Aurélio disse:


> Alguém tem dúvidas do tempo nos próximos 15 dias ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite,

Isso quer dizer o quê aos mais leigos no assunto?

Obrigado
Cumprimentos


----------



## DRC (30 Nov 2011 às 18:51)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Isso quer dizer o quê aos mais leigos no assunto?
> 
> ...



Significa que nos próximos 15 dias a chuva deverá ser muito pouca ou nenhuma.


----------



## Azor (30 Nov 2011 às 19:20)

DRC disse:


> Significa que nos próximos 15 dias a chuva deverá ser muito pouca ou nenhuma.



Boa noite e agradeço desde já a informação.
Melhor então. Oxalá que esteja mesmo sol para não ter as minhas férias estragadas 

Abraço e cumprimentos


----------



## boneli (30 Nov 2011 às 21:03)

Boa noite.
Como se pode falar que nas próximas duas semanas ou próximos tempos não vai haver chuva se eu vejo isto numa RUN..pode até não ser verdade, mas como se pode afirmar com tanta certeza que não vai chover nos próximos tempos se na metereologia nada é certo.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## c.bernardino (30 Nov 2011 às 22:07)

boneli disse:


> Boa noite.
> Como se pode falar que nas próximas duas semanas ou próximos tempos não vai haver chuva se eu vejo isto numa RUN..pode até não ser verdade, mas como se pode afirmar com tanta certeza que não vai chover nos próximos tempos se na metereologia nada é certo.



Boneli,
Compreendo a sua observação, mas como sabe, a run que apresenta bate certo com o ensemble colocado pelo Aurelio. Mas depois desse dia 2 poderemos ter uma semana sequinha, sequinha, mas dai a falar em 15 dias...
a partir de dia 9 ninguém põe as mãos no fogo. Mas agradecem-se outras opiniões.
Compreendo perfeitamente o Boneli pois há pessoas, como o Aurélio (que é um bom participante ) que desesperam, ora com o calor, ora com a chuva. Pelo menos é o que parece.
E até compreendo, neste caso, o Aurélio pois penso que ele é do Algarve onde por vezes há problemas de escassez de água.
E se lermos bem o Aurélio não fez uma previsão para 15 dias...

abraço a todos os participantes,

Bernardino


----------



## shli30396 (30 Nov 2011 às 23:39)

Um bom pronúncio do que o Inverno poderá trazer?!
A ver vamos...


----------



## boneli (1 Dez 2011 às 02:04)

c.bernardino disse:


> Boneli,
> Compreendo a sua observação, mas como sabe, a run que apresenta bate certo com o ensemble colocado pelo Aurelio. Mas depois desse dia 2 poderemos ter uma semana sequinha, sequinha, mas dai a falar em 15 dias...
> a partir de dia 9 ninguém põe as mãos no fogo. Mas agradecem-se outras opiniões.
> Compreendo perfeitamente o Boneli pois há pessoas, como o Aurélio (que é um bom participante ) que desesperam, ora com o calor, ora com a chuva. Pelo menos é o que parece.
> ...




Atenção...não falei no colega Aurélio, que respeito e sei que entende muito mais destas coisas de metereologia do que eu. A questão é esta: poderia citar alguns foristas que dão a entender que nos próximos tempos ( nomeadamente, semanas e até mesmo meses) que vai ser este o padrão de não frio ou não chuva. Tudo bem é a opinião e são para ser respeitadas. 
Mas vamos lá ver uma coisa...na metereologia nada é certo e como bem referiste então quando falamos para além de uma semana é estarmos a espécular!!!! Uma coisa é probabilidade de, outra coisa é dizer que vai ser assim ou assado daqui a umas semanas ou meses. Eu até posso dizer mil e uma coisas para daqui a um mês e basear-me em modelos e quadros e tabelas e tudo mais...mas sempre com o cuidado das probabilidades. A metereologia é uma ciência de probabilidade não uma matemática.


----------

